# Shattered Sea Chronicles, Book I: Festival of the Dead



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 9, 2007)

*May 1, 1106 CR*

The Festival of Renewal at Stonegate is always a time of celebration. This year is certainly no exception.  The Festival Fields south of the city are full of wagons, tents, pavilions, and life. The smells of animals and of cooking food fill the air, along with music of many kinds.

The festival is one of two great festivals of the year, the other being the Harvest Festival, six months hence. Tapestried banners hang from the towers of the city, each one indicating the presence of some notable.  Nobles have come from all over Avonleigh the kingdom, and from even further afield.

Yet not only nobles attend the festival. Several clans of halfling wayfarers have set up their wagons, and are plying their trade as minstrels, and tinkers. On the fields of honor, contests of arms are held, well attended by noble and commoner alike.

Seven days of joy, revelry, and merriment, to mark the loosening of winter's grasp on the land.

The stonewalled city itself is crowded. A winter's worth of crafting stands to be admired and purchased, the festhalls and taverns are packed.

- Broderick- 
One such festhall, on the corner of Shield Street and Thane's Way, is a stone building, built with loving dwarven skill.  The sign above the door, carved in the likeness of a small burrowing beast, spells out "The Granite Badger"  Within, humans and dwarves sit at long benches, and smaller tables, drinking ale, eating, and laughing.

At one table, three dwarves sit.  They greatly resemble each other, three generations of solid dwarven manhood.  The oldest, with the look of a grizzled old warrior, puts down his ale stein, and looks at the youngest. "So, young Broderick. In only a few days you'll be tying your warrior's braid.  Then ye'll be making yer own way in the wide world.  What plans have ye got?"

-Redbeard-
Travelling with old Olephas had made for slow going. The elderly druid moved slowly, though seemingly tirelessly, along the way from the Tremblewood's green, shadowy depths to this rather dusty path. "Ah, it will be good to see my old friends again.  And you need to spend some time amongst other people, Redbeard. A druid must reverence the earth, but you are too young to sink into the treedreaming, eh?"

As they walked a bit further along, they topped the rise, and the whole panoply of the festival fields was before them. More people then Redbeard had ever seen in one place.  The few human habitations that remained in the Runefields, and even the Jotun enclaves of the northern coast of Avonleigh the island were small, armed camps and fortresses. None of the cities and proper towns had survived the scourge of the Darkrune.

"You are a lucky young man, to come to Stonegate for your coming of age. Lucky indeed.  What do you think you'll be doing here at the festival?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 9, 2007)

When they got closer to Stonegate, they could hear the festivities, and they both quickened their pace.  Redbeard comes to a stop at the top of the hill.  He is breathing hard, his face as red as his beard.  Although his master was slow, Redbeard didn't mind, he wasn't a big fan of being winded like he was now.  At his master's question, Redbeard's stomach rumbled.  He looked down and rubbed it.  "Arr, I be gettin some food first."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> When they got closer to Stonegate, they could hear the festivities, and they both quickened their pace.  Redbeard comes to a stop at the top of the hill.  He is breathing hard, his face as red as his beard.  Although his master was slow, Redbeard didn't mind, he wasn't a big fan of being winded like he was now.  At his master's question, Redbeard's stomach rumbled.  He looked down and rubbed it.  "Arr, I be gettin some food first."




Olephas smiled at that. "Aye, the food at the festival is always good. Just avoid anything with Sharazaran white peppers. I speak from hard experience."

The two walked on, and soon found themselves in the crowds, a continuing kaleidoscope of noise and color.

The older druid looks at Redbeard, and smiles. "I'll be after seeing some friends, my boy. Go and find your food...we'll meet later, at the Granite Badger.  Its in the city, just ask for directions, and you'll be sure to find it."

With that he moves off into the crowd, leaving Redbeard alone.

The enticing smells of spiced meat and pastry draw the younger druid to a stall selling very nice meat pies and fried cheese...and he is just about to tuck into a nice platter full, when he is distracted by a scream. "Look out, it's broken loose! Mad wolf!"

He looks around, just in time to see a wolf, looking rather angry, running through the crowd, snarling, a broken chain hanging from a thick leather collar.  The creature causes instant pandemonium, and a small child, a little girl, is knocked from her feet, right in the wolf's path.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

-Larren-

The whole world was bouncing.  And hard. And smelled of dry hay.

As the young priest's eyes opened, blearily, the vapors of a serious hangover hanging about the edges of his consciousness, he found himself staring into the placid eyes of a hound dog.

The dog was perched on a bale of hay, and the bouncing resolved itself into the movement of a large farm wagon.  

A quick inventory convinced the cleric that all of his gear was present, and it was then that he found the note, on cheap parchment, tucked into his belt.

The note simply read. "Enjoy the festival. Good luck.  Change is life." It was signed only "T". It was then that Larren remembered that when he'd been sitting around at the tavern on Krop's Rock with his friend and mentor, that Thorentil's latest lady friend had been a wizard of some significant ability. And she'd hailed from somewhere pretty far north. And they'd all gotten pretty seriously drunk.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

-The Nameless Psion-

Who would have imagined that the Academy would have been interested in a place like Stonegate.  Yet, several seers had reported having dreams of great evils stirring, and at least one focus of that evil was indeed within the city.

Which is why one recent graduate of the academy found himself in an alleyway, listening to a passing musician.  Oddly, he found that he couldn't remember exactly where the Academy was, only that he had been there, and now he was to do what he could here, to face whatever evil was coming.

Around him, the city was bursting with life and celebration, it hardly seemed a place where dark evils were gathering.  Yet, just as he was thinking that, a female scream sounded from around the corner.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2007)

"Granite Badger ye say?  I be there when the sun be setting," the smell of freshly baked meat pied grabs what remained of his attention"...mmm meat pies!"  The scream pushes Redbeard out of his food reverie, and looks up to see a wolf barreling towards a girl that had fallen in the street.  
"Such creatures are not meant to be domesticated, right Polly?"  Polly nods her head in response.  Not wanting the girl to be trampled, Redbeard interposes his great bulk in between the girl and the wolf.  He hopes to grab the chain trailing from it's neck as it passes him by.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Granite Badger ye say?  I be there when the sun be setting," the smell of freshly baked meat pied grabs what remained of his attention"...mmm meat pies!"  The scream pushes Redbeard out of his food reverie, and looks up to see a wolf barreling towards a girl that had fallen in the street.
> "Such creatures are not meant to be domesticated, right Polly?"  Polly nods her head in response.  Not wanting the girl to be trampled, Redbeard interposes his great bulk in between the girl and the wolf.  He hopes to grab the chain trailing from it's neck as it passes him by.




As the druid moves, the wolf pads forward.  The wily beast shifts just enough that his hand misses the chain.  Then the gray furred wolf turns toward the bulky man, snarling...it's shoulders hunching, as it seems ready to spring at his throat.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2007)

*Redbeard*

I probably going to regret this, Redbeard thinks, but there be others around that could get torn to ribbons by these here jaws.  Whoever "owns" this pup, won't be happy that I had to take care of it.

[sblock=ooc]draw scimitar and ready action to attack wolf if it attacks any people in the surrounding area(including me)(scimitar +0, 1d6, 18-20x2), if that happens then I have Polly attack as well( 2 talons: +3, 1d4 and bite -2, 1d4)[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

- Johanna - 

For almost three weeks, four Jotuns have travelling the roads, far from their accustomed sea. Theirs has been a route that might best be described as a great semi-circle.  They have travelled from Wulfsport, on the northern coast of Avonleigh the island, south and west along the great rocky heights of the hills of the Manticore.  Luckily none of the great beasts made an appearance, though one was seen at a great distance.

Then they ascended a narrow, rocky pass, having to climb at places, rather then walk.  Then down, into the small kingdom of Valinost, before turning east, and taking the king's road into Avonleigh the kingdom, skirting the southern edge of the Wood of Elessed, and trekking onward four days more, till finally they looked down upon the Festival field, the massive bulk of Stone Mountain rising on their left.

"Well lads...and errr..lass...I must be off about my own business in the city, yonder.  You all can do as you see fit, till this evening. I'll see about getting rooms for us at the Granite Badger, which despite its silly dwarven name, is a good place to rest one's head."

With that, the tall, grey-haired captain strode off, heading into the city.  The two Finnacar brothers exchanged a look, then looked at Johanna.  One of them, it was hard to tell which it was, so identical they were, said, "Johanna, we're off to find ourselves some friendly company.  Take good care of yerself.  The last time we were here, the bards and singers and whatnot had some big pavilions over on the other side of this great mass of folk, if you are interested."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I probably going to regret this, Redbeard thinks, but there be others around that could get torn to ribbons by these here jaws.  Whoever "owns" this pup, won't be happy that I had to take care of it.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]draw scimitar and ready action to attack wolf if it attacks any people in the surrounding area(including me)(scimitar +0, 1d6, 18-20x2), if that happens then I have Polly attack as well( 2 talons: +3, 1d4 and bite -2, 1d4)[/sblock]




The druid barely has time to lay a hand on the hilt of his scimitar when the wolf leaps at him, jaws snapping, ripping into his arm. (-5 hp to Redbeard)

The wolf tries, but fails, to pull the druid to the ground, but does pull him off balance enough that the scimitar blow misses.  

Then like an avenging eagle...well, being an avenging eagle, Polly leaps to the attack, one talon ripping into the wolf's flank, and her beak coming red away from the grey-furred beast's shoulder.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2007)

"Arrrr!"  Redbeard screams as the jaws of the wolf clamp around his arm, nearly pulling him off his feet.  That hurt real bad, he'd never felt that kind of pain before.  Panic nearly setting in Redbeard glances around for the owner or at least somebody to help tame the beast.  Redbeard then takes a step back, begins casting a spell, and then says "Protect me Polly, this beastie is nasty, lets see how he feels about fighting his own kind!."

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step back into open space, free action tell polly to move into square I just left and defend me.  I drop entangle to start casting SNA I, calling a wolf.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> - Johanna -
> 
> "Well lads...and errr..lass...I must be off about my own business in the city, yonder.  You all can do as you see fit, till this evening. I'll see about getting rooms for us at the Granite Badger, which despite its silly dwarven name, is a good place to rest one's head."
> 
> With that, the tall, grey-haired captain strode off, heading into the city.  The two Finnacar brothers exchanged a look, then looked at Johanna.  One of them, it was hard to tell which it was, so identical they were, said, "Johanna, we're off to find ourselves some friendly company.  Take good care of yerself.  The last time we were here, the bards and singers and whatnot had some big pavilions over on the other side of this great mass of folk, if you are interested."




"Go and have your fun, then" Johanna said cheerfully, waving the brothers on their way.  Then she turned her attention back to the scene before her.  So this was Stonegate- she had to admit it was impressive.  The largest settlement she had seen before now seemed like a rustic village compared to this place, bustling with the crowds here for the Festival.

She let the sounds of the city wash over her, closing her eyes for the briefest of moments.  Yet another new experience- and the past few days had been full of new things as well.  She had seen the "Oaks of Avonleigh", like she had heard of in Karjal's saga and she had seen an elven traveling retinue, like in Feybane's tales...  And now, the city of Stonegate, in all the glory of the great festival lay before her.  

'Onward, then!' She whispered those words to herself, and began to make her way into the crowd.  The longspear in her hand, its tip sheathed in leather, made an excellent walking stick on the dusty roads of Avonleigh but it was a bit unwieldy in such a thick press of bodies.  Luckily, though, even a crowd like this seemed inclined to give a bit of room for a tall, broad-shouldered woman wearing a sword that was nearly as tall as she was.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> - Broderick-
> One such festhall, on the corner of Shield Street and Thane's Way, is a stone building, built with loving dwarven skill.  The sign above the door, carved in the likeness of a small burrowing beast, spells out "The Granite Badger"  Within, humans and dwarves sit at long benches, and smaller tables, drinking ale, eating, and laughing.
> 
> At one table, three dwarves sit.  They greatly resemble each other, three generations of solid dwarven manhood.  The oldest, with the look of a grizzled old warrior, puts down his ale stein, and looks at the youngest. "So, young Broderick. In only a few days you'll be tying your warrior's braid.  Then ye'll be making yer own way in the wide world.  What plans have ye got?"




Broderick puts down his tankard. His other hand had been toying with his beard. A habit he had developed over the last week in anticipation of his braiding ceremony.

"Nothing too firm yet. There be many opportunities fer a sharp lad with a sharper axe"  Broderick replies with a wink. "For now, I will seek danger, and test my mettle, as father here tests his metal. I look to explore the ;land a bit. Maybe explore some of the southern mountains."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Arrrr!"  Redbeard screams as the jaws of the wolf clamp around his arm, nearly pulling him off his feet.  That hurt real bad, he'd never felt that kind of pain before.  Panic nearly setting in Redbeard glances around for the owner or at least somebody to help tame the beast.  Redbeard then takes a step back, begins casting a spell, and then says "Protect me Polly, this beastie is nasty, lets see how he feels about fighting his own kind!."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Five foot step back into open space, free action tell polly to move into square I just left and defend me.  I drop entangle to start casting SNA I, calling a wolf.[/sblock]




The wolf turns, snapping at the eagle, and taking a gobbet of flesh from the valiant bird, (-3 hp to Polly)  This seems to enrage poor Polly, who rips at the wolf with her talons, circling above the wolf, screeching angrily, blood dripping from her. Not all of it, by any means, is hers.

In the next moment, another wolf appears, and leaps at the wounded wolf, snarling. It's jaws snap shut on the wounded wolf's throat, and it pulls the stricken beast to the ground, twisting its jaws back and forth savagely.  There is a spurt of blood, and the wolf on the ground goes still.

The summoned wolf looks at Redbeard, its bloody jaws pulled back in a toothy grin, and then it is gone, in a fleeting swirl of grey fog.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 10, 2007)

Larren shakes the cobwebs out of his head and stares up into the sky.  _Damn... was that always that bright?_

He slowly sits up, reading over Thorentil's note.  He grins and chuckles.  "So he skipped town with that wizard chick?  Oh well.  Can't blame him, she was a looker."

Larren tries to stand up, but is thrown to the ground by the movement of the wagon.  "Oh yeah.  On a wagon going... somewhere.  I don't suppose you know where we're going, doggy?"  The hound dog looked at him plaintively.  "Didn't think so.  I'll see if here's anything up front."

Larren crawls through the hay and tries to get to the front, to see who's driving the wagon.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard slowly shakes his head.  The world is a cruel place, wild animals are not meant to pets.  Tis the cycle of life though.  Redbeard kneels down to the fallen wolf, checking to see if it is still breathing.  "Where would this beastie ave gotten loose from?"  Redbeard asks an onlooker.

[sblock=ooc]Untrained heal check on wolf +3, does the wolf seem to be unconcious or dead?  If closer to death than conciousness, then cure minor wounds to stabilize the wolf.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 11, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 'Onward, then!' She whispered those words to herself, and began to make her way into the crowd.  The longspear in her hand, its tip sheathed in leather, made an excellent walking stick on the dusty roads of Avonleigh but it was a bit unwieldy in such a thick press of bodies.  Luckily, though, even a crowd like this seemed inclined to give a bit of room for a tall, broad-shouldered woman wearing a sword that was nearly as tall as she was.




-Redbeard and Johanna-

The crowd indeed seemed quite content to part, in fact, it was a singularly well-behaved crowd, without too much of the drunken pushing and shoving a similar crowd of celebrating Jotuns might have shown.  Assuming you could find so many Jotuns to put in one place. The fact that she was the tallest woman in the crowd might also have been a factor.

As she takes a turn through what appears to be a row of stalls selling foodstuffs in a bewildering variety, she is stopped, for a moment, by a press of bodies.  She's taller then many of the men present, and she is able to see...well enough to see a red-bearded, leather clad man crouched beside what looks like a dead wolf, an eagle perched heavily on one shoulder.

As she studies the scene, she is shoved roughly from behind, pushed hard enough that, despite her size and strength, the only thing that keeps her from being thrown on her face is  the crowd.  "Watch it!  Oh, sorry.."  The people she is shoved into give her some odd looks, not used to valkyries in bear hide crashing in amongst them.

It is then she sees that what pushed her was a man who looks a bit like a bear, and who carries a spiked club of alarming proportions.  Following him are two men of more conventional size, each carrying a shield and short spear.  "Who is it that killed my wolf!"

Redbeard looks up from the very deceased wolf to see this mountain of a man rumbling towards him, brandishing the club like it was a stick.  "You there...the fat man with the beard and the pigeon! Did you kill my wolf?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 11, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Broderick puts down his tankard. His other hand had been toying with his beard. A habit he had developed over the last week in anticipation of his braiding ceremony.
> 
> "Nothing too firm yet. There be many opportunities fer a sharp lad with a sharper axe"  Broderick replies with a wink. "For now, I will seek danger, and test my mettle, as father here tests his metal. I look to explore the ;land a bit. Maybe explore some of the southern mountains."




"Oh ho! The boy plays with words! Perhaps we should send him off to be one of those elven bards, eh? More ale!"  His grandfather laughs loudly, and even his father smiles.  Then Rogun looks at Dunrick.  "Is it time then?"  Dunrick laughs again.  "Aye, it's time. A bit of an evening's entertainment. Broderick, lad, why don't you leave your arms here with your dad, and step with me over to the pit?"

In the center of the Badger was a eight foot deep stone well, ten feet by ten feet. It was used, often enough, for those times when tempers ran too high.  The rules of the pit were simple enough. No weapons were to be used, and hands must be bare. The last one standing was the winner.

As they approached, another dwarf came over, and lowered himself into the pit. Broderick knew him, it was Grerik Vorkaran, a young dwarf warrior who was one of the Thane's men.  "Come down here, young Broderick...let's see what kind of a dwarf ye be!"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 11, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Larren shakes the cobwebs out of his head and stares up into the sky.  _Damn... was that always that bright?_
> 
> He slowly sits up, reading over Thorentil's note.  He grins and chuckles.  "So he skipped town with that wizard chick?  Oh well.  Can't blame him, she was a looker."
> 
> ...




The wagon is being driven by a hard-bitten looking sort, who glances back to see the cleric up and around.  "I'm glad to see yer awake, young master. You had another hour before I pitched ye over the side and kept your possibles for me troubles.  I was a bit surprised this morning when a man who'd drunk a bit too much paid me twenty gold crowns to see that you got to Stonegate safe and sound."

He looked ahead, and then smiled. "And seeing that we are almost there, its coin well earned. You'll like the festival I think. A young fellow like you might do well indeed."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -Redbeard and Johanna-
> 
> As she studies the scene, she is shoved roughly from behind, pushed hard enough that, despite her size and strength, the only thing that keeps her from being thrown on her face is  the crowd.  "Watch it!  Oh, sorry.."  The people she is shoved into give her some odd looks, not used to valkyries in bear hide crashing in amongst them.
> 
> ...




Johanna had the briefest moment of unease- this was trouble not of her making- and in her eyes, all but unnecessary to start with  If there was one thing that you learned growing up in Jotun, it was that a dead wolf was nothing to cry about.  For the most fleeting of moments, she wondered what the local customs might say about such a situation- but long thought and planning were no strength of hers.  She had been shoved by her foster siblings before, and to let such a gesture go unremarked was unthinkable.

The longspear was worse than useless in such a press of crowd- she let it fall to the ground, and reached back over her shoulder for the hilt of her greatsword.  She was still smiling, but now her grin had a fierce and feral edge to it.  "Worry not about the dead dog, O brother Bear, but instead about your ill manners and clumsy gait."  Her voice was pitched to carry across the crowd, and her Jotun accent was clearly audible, though the words were in the common tongue of Avonleigh.  While she hoped this altercation could be resolved without violence, she would not hesitate if tempers could not be quelled.

OOC [sblock] Drop longspear, ready action to draw greatsword [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2007)

*Redbeard*



> It is then she sees that what pushed her was a man who looks a bit like a bear, and who carries a spiked club of alarming proportions. Following him are two men of more conventional size, each carrying a shield and short spear. "Who is it that killed my wolf!"




[sblock=ooc]Have I determined if the wolf is indeed dead?[/sblock]

I couldn't  handle another fight, Redbeard thought, especially with a human opponent.  I am nearly out of spells.  The tall woman in crowd however looks like she could handle her own, as strange as it seems.  With her hand on her greatsword, it looked like she would be ready to defend him from this bully.  The giant man reminded him of the bullies that would tease him from back home.

"Animals such as this have no place in the city, especially if kept here by lock and chain.  The wolf attacked me so I defended myself."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 11, 2007)

ooc: The wolf is indeed dead



> The longspear was worse than useless in such a press of crowd- she let it fall to the ground, and reached back over her shoulder for the hilt of her greatsword. She was still smiling, but now her grin had a fierce and feral edge to it. "Worry not about the dead dog, O brother Bear, but instead about your ill manners and clumsy gait." Her voice was pitched to carry across the crowd, and her Jotun accent was clearly audible, though the words were in the common tongue of Avonleigh. While she hoped this altercation could be resolved without violence, she would not hesitate if tempers could not be quelled.





> I couldn't handle another fight, Redbeard thought, especially with a human opponent. I am nearly out of spells. The tall woman in crowd however looks like she could handle her own, as strange as it seems. With her hand on her greatsword, it looked like she would be ready to defend him from this bully. The giant man reminded him of the bullies that would tease him from back home.




-Redbeard and Johanna-
The bearish man looks at Johanna, a faint grin ghosting across wide, blocky features. Then he throws back his head and laughs. "Ah, we've a northern shieldmaiden come down to defend the downtrodden! Right then."  He looks at the two men. "You lads were supposed to be keeping an eye on that shipment of animals...bring me that girl's sword, and ye can keep yer jobs."

The two men looked at each other, and then shrugged.  A moment later, they advanced at Johanna, spears ready.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2007)

Redbeard pauses to look around wondering, shouldn't a city of this size with all these extra people in town have extra guards?  Then remembering he was wounded, he touches the bite marks on his arm where the wolf got him.

[sblock=ooc]move action for spot check looking for some sort of authority figures, standard action, casts cure minor wounds sharing it with Polly.  Updated spell list.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -Redbeard and Johanna-
> The bearish man looks at Johanna, a faint grin ghosting across wide, blocky features. Then he throws back his head and laughs. "Ah, we've a northern shieldmaiden come down to defend the downtrodden! Right then."  He looks at the two men. "You lads were supposed to be keeping an eye on that shipment of animals...bring me that girl's sword, and ye can keep yer jobs."
> 
> The two men looked at each other, and then shrugged.  A moment later, they advanced at Johanna, spears ready.




Johanna's smile did not slip even a bit as she drew the greatsword.  "My friend and I have no wish to be parted."  Even as she finishes speaking, her voice shifts just a bit as she begans to softly chant, in Jotun, the opening stanza of an old battle song.

OOC[sblock] Wisdom, what's that?  Draw the greatsword, get ready for a fight.  She is not going to rage yet, and will not attack first- if she gets a better initiative she will hold action until attacked.  Relevant numbers: Initiative +2, AC 15; if attacking, +3 to hit, 2d6 +3 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Feb 11, 2007)

"Yeah, the festival should be nice.  I've been cooped up in various middles of nowhere for so long, I can't wait to see what a real city party is like."  Larren grins toothily, before wincing and holding his head.  He sits on a nearby bale of hay, trying to make the world stop spinning.  "Hey, mind slowing down a bit?  I've got a hangover that feels like a head wound."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

-Johanna and Redbeard-

Redbeard's immediate looking around for authority figures doesn't bear fruit. No doubt there are indeed such persons, but they aren't at hand.  A bit of the power of nature flows through him, some of the blood flow on both he and Polly ceasing, though both are still injured. (+1 hp each to Redbeard and Polly)

The two men, seeing that Johanna is ready, again exchange a glance, then they charge at her,  spears leveled. One of the spears sinks deep into her leg, blood flowing freely. (-7hp Johanna) The other spear is also well-aimed, but the thickness of her bear hide armor keeps the point from her flesh.

Badly hurt, she still manages to bring her heavy blade around, biting deep into the man who stabbed her, bringing him to his knees with a scream of pain, before he sags into unconsciousness.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> "Yeah, the festival should be nice.  I've been cooped up in various middles of nowhere for so long, I can't wait to see what a real city party is like."  Larren grins toothily, before wincing and holding his head.  He sits on a nearby bale of hay, trying to make the world stop spinning.  "Hey, mind slowing down a bit?  I've got a hangover that feels like a head wound."




The grizzled driver just chuckled, as the wagon hits a particularly rough pothole, bouncing the wagon high. "Sorry."  Then they rolled around the shoulder of the hill they were bypassing, and a vast field full of tents and stalls and pavilions opens before him. Beyond it is a city that looks very much like a dwarven bastion writ large.

"Welcome to Stonegate, young master."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -Johanna and Redbeard-
> 
> The two men, seeing that Johanna is ready, again exchange a glance, then they charge at her,  spears leveled. One of the spears sinks deep into her leg, blood flowing freely. (-7hp Johanna) The other spear is also well-aimed, but the thickness of her bear hide armor keeps the point from her flesh.
> 
> Badly hurt, she still manages to bring her heavy blade around, biting deep into the man who stabbed her, bringing him to his knees with a scream of pain, before he sags into unconsciousness.




Johanna staggered, and her singing stopped with a guttural chuff of suppressed pain.  She had been hurt before- Jotun weapons training was often done with live steel.  But this was bad- she could feel her own blood flowing, and only one of her opponents was down.  Still there was no way she would surrender, not to nameless thugs like this.  She brought her greatsword back into a ready position, and glared at the remaining foe.  "You can run now, or die."

OOC[sblock] Still not raging.  Greatsword attack at remaining target: +3 to hit, 2d6 +3 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -The Nameless Psion-
> 
> Who would have imagined that the Academy would have been interested in a place like Stonegate.  Yet, several seers had reported having dreams of great evils stirring, and at least one focus of that evil was indeed within the city.
> 
> ...



_Interesting._ He stand idle-by casually listening as the musician expertly weaves a delicate pattern of notes and rhythms._ Is that E Minor… or D Major…_ Lost in the pleasing melody, the female scream quickly rips him back into the real that is upon him. 

_Well that vocal interlude didn’t complement well. The pitched was high and completely out of tune._ Un-slinging his crossbow from his back he quickly knocks an arrow into the camber as he makes his way from the equally startled musical to the source of the interruption.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2007)

Redbeard looks at the now wounded pretty woman.  As hurt as he was he couldn't let the woman fall to these bullies, especially since she came to his aid.  These thugs were into some sort dealings with wild animals as well.  "Protect her Polly, I'll be coming for ye girl!"

[sblock=ooc]draw spear as move action and throw it.  Polly attacks as well moving into a flanking position if possible.  Init +1, Att: -3(including throwing into melee) @ 1d6.  Polly, +3 talon, 1d4)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> As they approached, another dwarf came over, and lowered himself into the pit. Broderick knew him, it was Grerik Vorkaran, a young dwarf warrior who was one of the Thane's men.  "Come down here, young Broderick...let's see what kind of a dwarf ye be!"




"I be but two winter's your junior Grerik. As to to the kind of dwarf I be, I be the grandson o' Dunrick Thurnsgard, son o' Rogun Bvarizak. Now'en lets us see what kind of dwarf ye be Grerik Vorkaran" replies Broderick as he too climbs into the pit.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

-Redbeard and Johanna-

The spearman's eyes widen a bit when Johanna threatens him, and he glances quickly at his downed comrade.  He visibly measures his options for another split second, then he says, "Malice! Five silvers the day isn't worth this!"  He backs away from her and the sword, and then pushes his way through the onlookers.

Redbeard's spear throw proves unnecessary, though Polly does circle above the tall barbarian's head, screeching a war challenge.

The laugh from the bearish man is loud.  "Well now, that was well done, woman." Then he looks at the druid, raising a bushy eyebrow. "You killed my wolf, brave rescuer of Jotun valkyries, but he marked you well, so I'm willing to say us even. What say you? Will you take the hand of Fiscus the Merchant on the bargain?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

-The Nameless Psion- (ooc: hint, hint)

As the crossbow armed psion rounds the corner, a stench reaches his nose...a stench of corruption and death.  What he sees is more immediate, a pair of shambling, rotting figures, dragging a young woman into the dark recesses of an alley covered by the overhang of the adjoining buildings.  She starts to scream again, when a clammy hand covers her mouth, leaving only her eyes, round with terror, to plead for aid.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

-Broderick-

Grerik grins as Broderick joins him in the pit. "Until you tie that braid, youngster, you are still a boy. A mere youth."  The the grin gets wider. "Unless you can prove me false, eh?"  Two hamlike fists raise, hands that Broderick knows from hard experience are as rocklike as his own.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2007)

This man was obviously much more than the two of them could handle, being hurt as they were.  Redbeard says, "It is a deal, we are even." _Then Redbeard thought, Olephas would have here about this man and his "merchant" dealings.  Perhaps I will go to him sooner than later._  Redbeard's stomach growled a response, complaining about the lack of food.

Redbeard approaches the warrior woman, offering his hand.  "Redbeard is my name, thanks for the help.  You be wounded?  I can mend yer wounds, if ya wish.  Come here Polly, the eagle landing on his outstretched forearm."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -Redbeard and Johanna-
> 
> The spearman's eyes widen a bit when Johanna threatens him, and he glances quickly at his downed comrade.  He visibly measures his options for another split second, then he says, "Malice! Five silvers the day isn't worth this!"  He backs away from her and the sword, and then pushes his way through the onlookers.
> 
> ...




Johanna watched her remaining opponent flee into the crowd, then lowered her sword so the tip rested lightly on the ground before her.  For space of a heartbeat or two, she hung her head, drew a few deep breaths and tried to get a sense of just how badly she is hurt, now that the immediate threat of combat is over.  

It was bad, but she wasn't going to die of it, she decided quickly enough.  And if she wasn't going to die, then there was business to attend to.  First she acknowledged her red-bearded would-be rescuer with a firm nod of her head- for the moment she paid only the least bit of attention to the "merchant" who had, in her opinion, started this trouble.  She leaned down and rummaged in her pack, looking for a spare scarf or something to clean her sword- the wound, while painful, could wait a minute.  Letting it bleed might even clean the puncture out a bit.  

"If one of you can attend to this man, I think it would be better for all of us- especially him.  He doesn't deserve to die in a fight like this."  In civilized lands like this, her words could be taken for concern- but she spoke in Jotun terms, indicating that this man had hardly earned the glory inherent in death in battle.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> This man was obviously much more than the two of them could handle, being hurt as they were.  Redbeard says, "It is a deal, we are even." _Then Redbeard thought, Olephas would have here about this man and his "merchant" dealings.  Perhaps I will go to him sooner than later._  Redbeard's stomach growled a response, complaining about the lack of food.
> 
> Redbeard approaches the warrior woman, offering his hand.  "Redbeard is my name, thanks for the help.  You be wounded?  I can mend yer wounds, if ya wish.  Come here Polly, the eagle landing on his outstretched forearm."




Johanna looked up at the man, and cast a quick, wary glance at his rather impressive avian companion.  She stood up, and swung the greatsword around so that she held it at rest, one hand on the hilt and the blunted tip set on the ground.  Then, moving slowly so as to not aggravate either her injury or his eagle, she extended her empty hand for a brief greeting.  "I am Johanna," she said, "Johanna of Birka."  Almost she had offered her father's name as a patronymic in the Jotun style, or her grandfather's name.  But she had not done anything yet to merit such a title, so the name of her home port would suffice.  "And while I'd appreciate a healer's aid, I think he needs it more."  With that she nodded at her fallen opponent.

OOC, for both Redbeard and GM: [sblock]  I'd guess Redbeard, as a sailor, might recognize the name of a fairly important Jotun port- that is your call.  And Johanna is still not convinced her opponent is dead- but I'm leaving that open-ended as well[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -The Nameless Psion- (ooc: hint, hint)
> 
> As the crossbow armed psion rounds the corner, a stench reaches his nose...a stench of corruption and death.  What he sees is more immediate, a pair of shambling, rotting figures, dragging a young woman into the dark recesses of an alley covered by the overhang of the adjoining buildings.  She starts to scream again, when a clammy hand covers her mouth, leaving only her eyes, round with terror, to plead for aid.



OOC: Yea - Yea :: I am working on it     

_Are those undead? How fascinating! I have never actually seen one before! Wait what magic school is that… Nitro… Night… Necromany! That’s it! Was I ever a Necromancier? That would have been such an enthralling career! _ So lost is he in his complete amazement of finally experiencing the undead that he almost forgets about the terrified women being drag away to what looks like her unending death. With an outstretched hand he quickly creates a ball of raw mental energy in the palm of his hand. With a simple flickering thought he turns the raw energy into blazing ray of fire aim directly at nearest undead. _Do they always eat the living or can they eat other corpses? What if the being was just killed, can they that or is there some kind of time limit?_

OOC: Energy Ray (Fire) with Overchannel (2PP): Ranged Touch (1d20+2) Damage (2d6+2)


----------



## Imerak (Feb 13, 2007)

Larren hops off the end of the wagon, lurching forward.  He'ss glad to be on firm ground, even if it does keep spinning.  "Thanks for the ride.  Good luck on your, uh, hay route."  He shrugs and heads into the city.

Marvelling a bit at the scale of it all, Larren looks for a crowd, or something generally interesting.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 13, 2007)

> "And while I'd appreciate a healer's aid, I think he needs it more." With that she nodded at her fallen opponent.




Redbeard nods at the woman, as he kneels over the bleeding man, struggling to find his pulse.  "If I can save him, what you want to do with him?  If he be dealing with some animals, I'd like to take to my master, Olephas, he be at the Granite Badger.  Perhaps for savin 'is life he'll spill all he knows about  'is boss."

Redbeard continued to poke at the man's wound, "Birka you say?  I haven't seen that place in ages.  Not since me and me pops were aboard 'is vessel.  I'll tell ye what, if 'e don't pull through, lets go to tha Badger anyways, I owe you an ale."  Redbeard was nervous at this proposition, he never had much luck with the ladies, especially pretty ones like this.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Redbeard nods at the woman, as he kneels over the bleeding man, struggling to find his pulse.  "If I can save him, what you want to do with him?  If he be dealing with some animals, I'd like to take to my master, Olephas, he be at the Granite Badger.  Perhaps for savin 'is life he'll spill all he knows about  'is boss."




Johanna hadn't quite thought that far ahead- she just didn't want the fool to actually die.  For the moment, she settled for a nod of her head, as she finished cleaning off her sword and slid it back into the sheath across her back.  Then she had to find her hat, and the longspear she had been using as a walking stick...



> Redbeard continued to poke at the man's wound, "Birka you say?  I haven't seen that place in ages.  Not since me and me pops were aboard 'is vessel.  I'll tell ye what, if 'e don't pull through, lets go to tha Badger anyways, I owe you an ale."  Redbeard was nervous at this proposition, he never had much luck with the ladies, especially pretty ones like this.




That bit of information brought her head up quickly enough- for just a moment she looked Redbeard over carefully, as if trying to determine if he were somehow making some kind of joke at her expense.  She hadn't expected to find someone this far inland who knew of her home port as more than a name.  He seemed genuine enough, though, and the offer of an ale was a welcome one- first those damend dusty roads, and then a fight...  She smiled, and set her recovered hat back atop her head.  "That sounds like a fine idea.  An ale would be welcome.  Now let's see what we can do with this man, one way or another, and be on our way."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -Broderick-
> 
> Grerik grins as Broderick joins him in the pit. "Until you tie that braid, youngster, you are still a boy. A mere youth."  The the grin gets wider. "Unless you can prove me false, eh?"  Two hamlike fists raise, hands that Broderick knows from hard experience are as rocklike as his own.





"I'll knock the braid out of your beard. Now let's see if your fists wag as well as your tongue"  retorts Broderick raising his own fists.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Yea - Yea :: I am working on it
> 
> _Are those undead? How fascinating! I have never actually seen one before! Wait what magic school is that… Nitro… Night… Necromany! That’s it! Was I ever a Necromancier? That would have been such an enthralling career! _ So lost is he in his complete amazement of finally experiencing the undead that he almost forgets about the terrified women being drag away to what looks like her unending death. With an outstretched hand he quickly creates a ball of raw mental energy in the palm of his hand. With a simple flickering thought he turns the raw energy into blazing ray of fire aim directly at nearest undead. _Do they always eat the living or can they eat other corpses? What if the being was just killed, can they that or is there some kind of time limit?_
> 
> OOC: Energy Ray (Fire) with Overchannel (2PP): Ranged Touch (1d20+2) Damage (2d6+2)




The creature, whatever it is, makes no attempt to avoid the ray of flame, and it eats into dead flesh, adding another noxious odor to the alleyway.  The scorched undead thing releases it's grip on the girl, and lurches towards the psion, in a lumbering motion that ends, thankfully, just short of being able to lay hands on him. The other beast drags her deeper into the shadowed alleyway.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Larren hops off the end of the wagon, lurching forward.  He'ss glad to be on firm ground, even if it does keep spinning.  "Thanks for the ride.  Good luck on your, uh, hay route."  He shrugs and heads into the city.
> 
> Marvelling a bit at the scale of it all, Larren looks for a crowd, or something generally interesting.




-Larren and Nameless- 

The crowd is easily found, and in fact quickly swallows up the cleric of Entropy.  It is a beautiful example of chaos in action. The swirl of noise and movement is in itself quite interesting.  But what is more interesting is the group of partiers that pulls the young man in, a mixed group of young men and women, out looking for some fun.

Quickly enough the young cleric finds a bottle of wine thrust into his hands, and gets a kiss from a slightly inebriated young lady.  The sounds of a minstrel playing, and a scream, are followed by another yell. "Fire, fire!"

The small group of merrymakers, eager to see what the excitement is all about, surges towards the sound, and then stops in horror.  The girl who just kissed Larren promptly faints dead away, at the sight of a smoking corpse lumbering towards a man holding a loaded crossbow.

There is another corpse dragging a young women into the shadows of a covered alleyway, and perhaps worse...two more shambling shapes come lumbering from the alley towards the crossbowman...and the merrymakers beyond, including one cleric of entropy.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

-Redbeard and Johanna-

The man's bleeding was staunched by the druid's ministrations, though the wound itself would need time and care, or divine intervention, before being completely healed. Another rumbling laugh came from the bearish man, who ambled over to see what was going on. "Ah, he'll live. Probably means I'll have to keep paying the useless scut."

He looked at Johanna. "You aren't too bad with a sword, lass. When you've grown a bit more seasoned, come look up old Fiscus. We can do some business, I think."  Then he looked at Redbeard. "If its their boss yer wanting, pigeon man, its me you've got to be looking to. What did ye want to know?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I'll knock the braid out of your beard. Now let's see if your fists wag as well as your tongue"  retorts Broderick raising his own fists.




The fight is on, Grerik proving marginally faster, a heavy fist burying itself in Broderick's beard before slamming into his jaw. (-5 subdual Broderick).  But Broderick is barely staggered, sending his own fist hammering into the dwarf warrior's gut.

The pit is ringed with cheering dwarves, and gold is changing hands on bets, a favorite activity in the Badger.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 13, 2007)

*Redbeard*

The fallen man seemed like he would survive.  The wound over his stomach had stopped bleeding.



> "If its their boss yer wanting, pigeon man, its me you've got to be looking to. What did ye want to know?"




Redbeard was hesitant, he didn't know what Fiscus's intentions were.  What side of the balance did he favor?  He certainly was tall and imposing, especially now that Redbeard was kneeling.  "You said ye are a merchant, what is it ye sell?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*



			
				Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The creature, whatever it is, makes no attempt to avoid the ray of flame, and it eats into dead flesh, adding another noxious odor to the alleyway.  The scorched undead thing releases it's grip on the girl, and lurches towards the psion, in a lumbering motion that ends, thankfully, just short of being able to lay hands on him. The other beast drags her deeper into the shadowed alleyway.



He takes a deep breath and fills his nostrils with the dreadful smell of the burning corpse. Moving his feet, he quickly gains some distance between himself and the approaching creature, all the while still remaining within range of the screaming female. _Wow! What a horrendous odor! I seriously do not think I could have been a Necromancer. Who on earth could stand that smell!_ With the same out stretched hand, he gathers another ball of raw energy and aims it at the closing undead creature. _She really has to stop screaming. I mean, how can I concentrate with her abusive vocals playing havoc on my ears! Some people._

OOC: Energy Ray (Fire) with Overchannel (2PP): Ranged Touch (1d20+2) Damage (2d6+2)


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 14, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> He takes a deep breath and fills his nostrils with the dreadful smell of the burning corpse. _Wow! What a horrendous odor! I seriously do not think I could have been a Necromancer. Who on earth could stand that smell!_ With the same out stretched hand, he gathers another ball of raw energy and aims it at the remaining undead creature. _She really has to stop screaming. I mean, how can I concentrate with her abusive vocals playing havoc on my ears! Some people._
> 
> OOC: Energy Ray (Fire) with Overchannel (2PP): Ranged Touch (1d20+2) Damage (2d6+2)




ooc: I wasn't very clear, but the first undead thingie isn't down, it just didn't move fast enough to actually reach our nameless yet heroic psion in its first advance.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -Redbeard and Johanna-
> 
> He looked at Johanna. "You aren't too bad with a sword, lass. When you've grown a bit more seasoned, come look up old Fiscus. We can do some business, I think."  Then he looked at Redbeard. "If its their boss yer wanting, pigeon man, its me you've got to be looking to. What did ye want to know?"




If this was how he treated his employees, Johanna didn't have any plan on taking him up on his offer- but there was no profit to be gained by calling him out over the matter.  "I'll remember that," was the only response she gave aloud.  Then she stepped back while Redbeard attended to the rest of his business here.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 14, 2007)

Larren revels in the crowd, enjoying the chaos and the humanity of the atmosphere.  He smiles at the young woman who gives him the wine and kiss.  "Why thank you.  May I ask--"

He stops in his tracks as he sees the corpses before.  Gently setting the girl down, he runs forward.  _Great.  Not five minutes in the city and I run into trouble.  Well, I guess that's life.  Not likely to be anyone else around who can take care of these things._

Holding out his holy symbol, Larren chants "Machines made flesh, return to your graves!  By entropy, I command you!"  Larren focuses his energy into the attempted turning, targeting the undead threatening the girl, and then the one approaching the crossbow-wielder, before the others.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The fight is on, Grerik proving marginally faster, a heavy fist burying itself in Broderick's beard before slamming into his jaw. (-5 subdual Broderick).  But Broderick is barely staggered, sending his own fist hammering into the dwarf warrior's gut.
> 
> The pit is ringed with cheering dwarves, and gold is changing hands on bets, a favorite activity in the Badger.




"Ye'll need to bettern that Grerik. I didn't serve on the anvil all those years for nothin"  retorts Broderick. Broderick will attempt to hit Grerik with an upper cut this time.

[sblock=OOC] Power Attack of 1! [/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 14, 2007)

-Johanna and Redbeard-



> If this was how he treated his employees, Johanna didn't have any plan on taking him up on his offer- but there was no profit to be gained by calling him out over the matter. "I'll remember that," was the only response she gave aloud. Then she stepped back while Redbeard attended to the rest of his business here.




Her reply brought a faint smile to the merchant's blunt features, and he nodded.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> The fallen man seemed like he would survive.  The wound over his stomach had stopped bleeding.
> 
> Redbeard was hesitant, he didn't know what Fiscus's intentions were.  What side of the balance did he favor?  He certainly was tall and imposing, especially now that Redbeard was kneeling.  "You said ye are a merchant, what is it ye sell?"




Fiscus looks at Redbeard, and then then shrugs. "This week I'm selling beasts, both common and exotic, trapped in the Wood of Elessed by the woodsmen there. There is quite a market for a giant spider or a brace of pumas amongst the nobility. At other times, I sell other things."

He shook his head then. "Leave this one to me. I'll see he's patched up."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 14, 2007)

-Larren and the Nameless Psion-

Apparently the stench of burnt dead flesh had more effect on the psion then he realized, as his ray of flame flashes past the lumbering undead creature, before splashing a burning spot on the wall of the alley.

(OOC: Attack 7 miss)

Before the thing's grasping hands can get a grip on the psion's throat, however, Larren's voice rings out over the alley, the power of entropy rushing forth, like a wild wind.  All four of the horrid things turn, shambling away into the shadowed alley. The girl they'd been dragging falls to her knees, swaying, eyes still wide in fear.

(OOC: Turn check 16 (3HD max) Turn Damage 9HD)


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Ye'll need to bettern that Grerik. I didn't serve on the anvil all those years for nothin"  retorts Broderick. Broderick will attempt to hit Grerik with an upper cut this time.
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Power Attack of 1! [/sblock]




Another hard fist slams into Broderick's chin, rocking his head back. (-5 subdual)  Grerik grins, seeing the younger dwarf stagger, and gets ready to step in to finish him.

Sadly, he steps right into the rising fist of the Broderick.  The Thane's man goes cross-eyed, before collapsing to the ground.  

(ooc: attack 19, subdual 7)

The dwarves cheer, a deep, rumbling yell that can be heard for blocks.  It isn't often that a dwarf comes to manhood, and they intend to make the most of it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2007)

> Fiscus looks at Redbeard, and then then shrugs. "This week I'm selling beasts, both common and exotic, trapped in the Wood of Elessed by the woodsmen there. There is quite a market for a giant spider or a brace of pumas amongst the nobility. At other times, I sell other things."




At this point, Redbeard, who has the fallen man's head slightly off the ground, examining it for any lumps, lets it unceremoniusly fall the few inches to the cobblestones, with a barely audible thud.  "He's all yours."_  I'll definately 'ave to talk to the master about this man.  Wonder who 'e was 'ere ta meet anyway?_

When Redbeard stands, he looks at Johanna, and gives a yellowed grin, "Ready for that ale missy?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2007)

The irritation of missing his target quickly fades as he witnesses the divine power of wash right past him and slam into the undead. He stands motionless for a few seconds as he attempts comprehend what just happened. _Was that some kind of positive energy wave? How did he do that? He must be some kind of clerical agent of some good aligned deity. I wonder which one, there are so many. I wonder how often he can do that… _

Finally noticing that the female is no longer being drag away, he quickly goes and helps her away from the shambling corpses. “Ms. are you ok? Is anything broken? You know to be honest; you might want to take vocal lessons. Your screaming is murder on the ears.”


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 15, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> When Redbeard stands, he looks at Johanna, and gives a yellowed grin, "Ready for that ale missy?"




"The ale I'm ready for- but save 'Missy' for the tavern girls.  Johanna will do, until I earn something more impressive."  While there was a bit of a growl in her voice, her smile revealed that she intended no malice with the remark.  As she began to make her way towards the tavern, Johanna took another wary look upwards towards Redbeard's avian companion.  "That is quite a bird you have- it doesn't seem like the kind of pet I would have expected in a crowded place like this..."


----------



## Imerak (Feb 15, 2007)

Larren smiles, pleased with himself.  _What do you know, that was useful after all. And I thought I'd never run into zombies._  He walks over to offer the fallen girl a hand.  "Are you alright, miss?"  He turns to the man beside him.  "So what exactly happened here?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2007)

> "The ale I'm ready for- but save 'Missy' for the tavern girls. Johanna will do, until I earn something more impressive." While there was a bit of a growl in her voice, her smile revealed that she intended no malice with the remark. As she began to make her way towards the tavern, Johanna took another wary look upwards towards Redbeard's avian companion. "That is quite a bird you have- it doesn't seem like the kind of pet I would have expected in a crowded place like this...




"Johanna it is then." _Impressive hmmm?  I wonder what else she could show me._ "Polly here came with me from the north.  She is not really a pet at all, I don't be keepen 'er on a chain like our friend's wolf.  We're friends."  Polly bobs her head at this.  "I be gettin hungry too, all that fightin did me in good."

Redbeard walks toward a man that seems to be selling small wooden carvings.  "Which way to tha Granite Badger sir?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The dwarves cheer, a deep, rumbling yell that can be heard for blocks.  It isn't often that a dwarf comes to manhood, and they intend to make the most of it.




Broderick raises his fist in acknowledgement of the crowd and to encourage more. He walks over to Grerik and helps in to his feet.
"Steady there Greybeard Gerik. Shall I fetch you your cane?" taunts Broderick with a grin.

"Come on, lets get some ale before they've drunk the Badger dry!" says Broderick climbing out of the pit.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

-The Nameless Psion and Larren-
The young woman is helped to her feet, and some of the terror fades. She looks at her rescuers, and smiles a bit tremulously. "Thank you both...those things...they were horrible!" As she looks at them, a thought occurs to her, and she says, "Will...will they come back?"

As if in answer to her question, a party of four men bearing halberds, and wearing studded leather, and four dwarves in chain shirts with war axes appears.  With the group is a man who seems rather too mild to be with such a well-armed group, his demeanor much like someone's rather reserved uncle.

The crowd of merry makers is babbling and pointing down the alley. "Zombies..dead things...fire!"  

At a gesture from the mild-appearing man, the patrol of soldiers moves off down the alley, and there is the sound of much meaty thudding of blade into dead flesh. Then the man looks at the two adventurers, and the rescued girl.

"Well, from the sound of it, the zombies won't be any further trouble.  Now...what happened here?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

-Johanna and Redbeard and Broderick-

The man selling trinkets is all too happy to direct the druid and the barbarian to the Granite Badger. It doesn't take too long for them to find it, especially given all the roaring and laughter coming from the somewhat formidable looking stone building.

Inside, they find a scene of riot, though a happy one. A rather formidable looking dwarf is being  carried around on the shoulders of several others, ale is flowing freely, and a very old drinking song is being sung.

As they move inside the door, two massive steins of ale are thrust at them, by a formidable looking old dwarf.  "Welcome, welcome! My grandson Broderick is a warrior born, such a fine day it is! Welcome! Go and congratulate him...if ye can catch him!"

The proprietor, a human, is dispensing ale in prodigious quantities, though he's looking around, a hint of worry crossing his features.

Broderick is finding himself passed around the room, by a festhall full of celebrating dwarves. The solid folk don't celebrate often, but when they do...it can get very loud.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2007)

Looking gratefully at the drinks in their hands, Redbeard shrugs.  Trying to yell over the noisy crowd, "Your next one is on me.  The old dwarf bought our ale, the least we can do is give his grandson well wishes, c'mon!"

Redbeard weaves his bulk through the crowd, towards the dwarf that was boosted high into the air, all the while keeping an eye out for Olephas.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 15, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Looking gratefully at the drinks in their hands, Redbeard shrugs.  Trying to yell over the noisy crowd, "Your next one is on me.  The old dwarf bought our ale, the least we can do is give his grandson well wishes, c'mon!"
> 
> Redbeard weaves his bulk through the crowd, towards the dwarf that was boosted high into the air, all the while keeping an eye out for Olephas.




Johanna had enough presence of mind to thank the older dwarf for his generosity, and then she wormed her way through the crowd of revelers.  After a few moments of pushing she found a spot along one of the walls where she could stack her heavy backpack and her longspear out of the way.  Then, substantially less encumbered, she worked her way back over to where Redbeard was.  Throughout the whole process, she listened to the roar of the dwarven singers- their song was quite intriguing, and utterly different from the Jotun songs she had learned.  

Once she had made her way back to Redbeard's side, she looked out over the mostly short folk.  "So, do you know anyone here?"  She wasn't quite sure that he would even hear her at this point- the din was deafening...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 16, 2007)

"Aye, me master, Olephas was going to meet me here.  Old human, ye see 'em?"  Redbeard takes a long swig of ale, some of it dribbling down his chin into his beard.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 16, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Aye, me master, Olephas was going to meet me here.  Old human, ye see 'em?"  Redbeard takes a long swig of ale, some of it dribbling down his chin into his beard.




Johanna looked out over the crowd of celebrating dwarves- while there were other humans in the room, the large number of dwarves made her feel like she was atop the crow's nest back aboard ship.  She scanned the room, looking for anyone meeting Redbeard's rather vague description.  In between glances, she worked on drinking her ale- it wasn't quite Jotun quality, but it wasn't bad and between her travel and her fight, she found herself quite thirsty.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -The Nameless Psion and Larren-
> The young woman is helped to her feet, and some of the terror fades. She looks at her rescuers, and smiles a bit tremulously. "Thank you both...those things...they were horrible!" As she looks at them, a thought occurs to her, and she says, "Will...will they come back?"
> 
> As if in answer to her question, a party of four men bearing halberds, and wearing studded leather, and four dwarves in chain shirts with war axes appears.  With the group is a man who seems rather too mild to be with such a well-armed group, his demeanor much like someone's rather reserved uncle.
> ...



“Well I am not too sure.” He says as he gives the Officer a shrug. “See I was just around the corner, over there.” He continues to speak as he points down the alleyway he came from, “Listening to a most wonderfully pleasing melody, when I heard a sudden and very off key scream come from this direction. When I came running, I saw this lady being dragged off by those Undead.”


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 18, 2007)

-All-

May 1-2, 1106 CR

In the alleyway, Larren and the nameless psion find themselves talking to Inspector Haversham, who turns out to be a Royal Inspector.  The Royal Inspectors are well known in Avonleigh, in that they are a small, elite group that answer to the Chancellor of the the Realm directly. In this case, Haversham has been sent to assist the "Duke of Northlands" as the Thane of Stone Mountain is officially titled in Avonleigh the kingdom, during the festival. He questions them, in a friendly but thorough way, seemingly satisfied enough with their answers.  Haversham does want to talk to them some more about the situation, and asks where they are staying in the city.

At this point, the girl they rescued speaks up. Her name, it turns out, is Lysana, and her father is Morris the Quick, owner and proprietor of the Granite Badger. Her father will want to provide for her rescuer's needs during the festival. Haversham seems satisfied with that, and goes to see what is happening with his squad of enforcers.

Lysana leads her two stalwarts to the Badger, though the din coming from it would likely have made it easy to find in any case. She's a pretty lass, and the way she is eyeing Larren seems most promising to the cleric of entropy.  

When they arrive at the Badger, they find it full of dwarves, though not a few humans are present. The party for Broderick remains in full swing, and both Larren and the psion quickly are provided with copious ale. When Lysana tells her father what they did, he is very grateful indeed, offering them both rooms for the duration of the festival. Lysana is also quite popular with the dwarves, being well known to Broderick, who has seen her grow up from babyhood, of course. In any case, the two heroes are roundly cheered, and buffeted with many staunch dwarven backslappings.

Morris, it seems, may once have been Quick. He may even still be, when needed, but now he hides it well behind the facade of a late middle-aged, rather corpulent innkeeper. He definitely dotes upon his daughter, however, who is apparently his youngest child. "Mother" also is very grateful, being a woman of Jotun ancestry, and obviously of an age with her husband. 

The two heroes are placed at the high table, along with Johanna and Redbeard. Such wounds as Johanna and Redbeard had sustained are long healed, Olephas clucking a bit as he uses the power of nature. Olephas, it turns out, was in the kitchen of the inn, helping Mother Quick prepare, and as the feast of Broderick's manhood continues, several things become apparent. 

First, Dunrick, Broderick's grandfather, Olephas, Redbeard's trainer, (known as Lee to his friends) the Quicks, and Ulric Wolfsong, Johanna's storied grandfather, were once adventurers together.  They are all well known to each other, and apparently meet each year during the festival to recall fallen friends, and reminisce about old exploits. It also turns out that Mother Quick, whose given name is Ullana, is a relative of Johanna's, being Ulric's younger sister. The captain of Johanna's ship, Olaf, and the brothers Finnacar, are old acquaintances of Ullana.

The feast itself is as bountiful as the ale was, with each course being ushered in by a dwarf relating some anecdote about Broderick's boyhood. Finally though, the last platter of demolished pork roast, and lizard steaks, and mushroom gravy, are cleared from the table, and the constant wall of noise fades.  It's long after midnight, when the adventurers, young and old alike, finally get to bed. Broderick is staying at the Badger, as is his grandfather, because he is at a stage of life when he is considered almost a man, and thus too old to sleep in his family's quarters, but not yet ready to move into the warrens of the bachelor dwarves within the mountain. Larren doesn't sleep alone.

In the morning, the adventurers wake up and make their way down to the common room, which is much less crowded then the night before. Mother and Lysana, as well as several hired servants, have cleaned up from the night before, and the old adventurers are at a table swapping stories.

Another table nearby is set for the younger adventurers, along with a solid breakfast. Also waiting for them is Inspector Haversham...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2007)

*Redbeard*

When Redbeard wakes up, he rubs his head.  _Too much ale_, he thinks, _you only become a man once I guess._  Redbeard turns, smelling his armpits, snorts and shrugs.  He puts on his ale and food stained clothes from the previous day.  Polly was sitting on the nightstand, her head under her wing.  Redbeard strokes her back and she wakes up.  He opens the window for her, the dawn light making him squint.  She takes off, probably looking for her own breakfast.  Redbeard takes walks down the stairs, the stairs creaking all the way.  He emerges into the common room to see his master and his friends talking over breakfast.  In all the commotion last night he had forgotten to talk to Olephas about Fiscus and his dealings.  It could wait, it was time for breakfast.  After a gesture to the open table from Olephas, Redbeard takes a seat.  There is a guy in some fancy looking clothes there, Redbeard doesn't reconize him so he begins eating his breakfast, a fork in both hands, it helps to get it in his mouth a lot quicker.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 18, 2007)

Larren comes down into the common room, grinning from ear to ear.  "Ah, it's a beautiful day and the city is full and lively."  He chuckles and winks at Lysana before dropping into a chair and wolfishly devouring his breakfast.  He turns to the druid sitting at his table.  "Lovely place, don't you think.  So what are you planning to do today... Redbead, right?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard pauses mid bite to extend a syrupy hand towards Larren.  "Aye my name be Redbeard, you be Larry, right?"  Redbead pauses to scratch his head, and brush a few crumbs out of his beard.  "I haven't decided what I'm gonna do, see the city prob'ly, I'm not all that familiar with Stonegate."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> -All-
> 
> In the morning, the adventurers wake up and make their way down to the common room, which is much less crowded then the night before. Mother and Lysana, as well as several hired servants, have cleaned up from the night before, and the old adventurers are at a table swapping stories.
> 
> Another table nearby is set for the younger adventurers, along with a solid breakfast. Also waiting for them is Inspector Haversham...




For Johanna, the night had not quite dissolved into a blur of ale, song, and celebration- when one was learning the path of a warrior/skald, one important lesson was how to remember things no matter how many ale-steins one had hoisted in merriment.  It had been both an honor and an incredible amount of enjoyment to hear stories of her grandfather's storied past from folk who had known and adventured with him- and the other facers of the revel had been quite a bit of fun as well- but she still remebered the events of the day before, which helped keep the "fun" in proper perspective.

She woke slowly, enjoying the leisure of not having to immediately go on watch or break camp.  A few quick sips of water and a few quick swipes of a wet towel completed the morning wake-up processes.  She dressed casually- there would be no hard travel today, and with luck no fighting.   She pulled her long heavy fall of hair back in a simple sailor's braid and headed down stairs to breakfast.  But even before she reached the top of the stairs, she felt something missing...  Not quite reluctantly, she returned to her room and retrieved her greatsword.  It took only a few seconds to slide the heavy blade and its scabbard rig into place across her back, and she paused an instant longer to place a pair of daggers as well- while she could hope for no battles today, she wanted to be ready, and she also wanted to be completely comfortable with the greatsword's weight and bulk.

Properly dressed at last, she made her way downstairs.  While she nodded and waved at the older crowd in thanks and greeting, she turned aside to the table where Redbeard and another young man from last night were already eating.  She gave a glance at the other, unfamiliar man, but she said not a word as she began to assemble a few quick morsels of food from what was available.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Looking notices the scant amount of food that Johanna picks, "Ha ha, so that is how ye stay so skinny, Mis...Johanna.  Ye remember Larry right?  Where be Broderick, 'e didn't roll outta bed and clunk 'is 'ead did 'e?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Looking notices the scant amount of food that Johanna picks, "Ha ha, so that is how ye stay so skinny, Mis...Johanna.  Ye remember Larry right?  Where be Broderick, 'e didn't roll outta bed and clunk 'is 'ead did 'e?"





"Nah" says a bleary eyed Broderick from the top of the stairs."But I ain't getting a celebration like this soon, and since I tain't 'prenticed to the forge, I am a free dwarf, and iffin I wish to stay in bed, so I shall"  declares the dwarf with a grin.

" 'course the smell o' breakfast did intice me to get up" adds Broderick as he sits down as does his level best to catch up with Redbeard.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

_Hmm… Breakfast. My favorite part of the day._ He smiles as he takes a deep breath of wafting aromas seeping from underneath his door. _Or is it? I undeniably had the most enticing evening last night and the meal was absolutely exquisite. Perhaps dinner then is my favorite part of the day then. Yes it must be. Dinner is my favorite…. What about lunch?_ The mental debate rages on even as he finishes with his early morning meditation and begins to make his way down to the tavern floor. So consumed is his by his mental contest that he completely forgets the fact that he has already used some of his mental energies to satisfy his physical needs for the day. And that he is very much not hungry. Though, in an effort to not be rude, he joins the band of good hearted adventures he met last night for breakfast. “Greetings and salutations!” He says with a smile. 

OOC: No worries, at the end of this conversation, a name shall be created.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

Redbeard gives confused half smile and absentmindedly scrathes again at his beard at his bald companion as he comes downstairs.  "Ye know, I be 'membering drinking more than a few with ye last night, but I be having trouble 'membering what ye said yer name was."


OOC:  Nothing likeing good prodding


----------



## Imerak (Feb 20, 2007)

As each of his companions comes down the stairs, Larren gives a warm greeting to each of them.  "The full name is Larren, actually.  I prefer it, if you would... Larry just sounds so pedestrian.

"Well then, since you all seem to be a young and lively bunch, what do you say we take a look around the festival together?  These things are no fun on your own."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> As each of his companions comes down the stairs, Larren gives a warm greeting to each of them.  "The full name is Larren, actually.  I prefer it, if you would... Larry just sounds so pedestrian.
> 
> "Well then, since you all seem to be a young and lively bunch, what do you say we take a look around the festival together?  These things are no fun on your own."




"Aye, sounds like fun Larry" says Broderick through a mouthful of eggs.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

*Redbeard*



> "The full name is Larren, actually. I prefer it, if you would... Larry just sounds so pedestrian.




"Larren...right.  Aye, walking around the festival together sounds good to me."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 20, 2007)

May 2 1106 CR

As the group begins to talk about their plans for the day, their discussion is interrupted by a gentle clearing of the throat.  Haversham, who is the source of the sound, looks at them, seemingly weighing each of the adventurers for a moment, before moving on.

Then he speaks, again in a quiet way, yet one that seems to demand attention. "I've been talking to Dunrick, and several others.  They  seem quite impressed with all of you. A great deal of potential is the consensus of opinion. From what I saw last night from two of you, I tend to agree.  That said, I'd like you to postpone your plans to enjoy the festival, for a short while, and attend to a matter for the throne of Avonleigh."  He lays down a small stack of parchment sheets, looking down at them briefly, before looking back at the adventurers. "I have here five warrants, signed by the Duke of Northlands, and by myself as representative of the King. They empower you as deputies of the crown, in the matter of finding the source of the undead that troubled the peace of the festival last night, and ending the threat.  In return, you will each be paid two hundred gold crowns, and of course have full right, free of any taxation, to whatever goods you may confiscate from those who are responsible for the disturbance of the peace, and threats to the citizens of the kingdom. What say you?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

"Undead hmm...They be a disease on the lands, needin to be taken care of." _One hundred gold crowns plus any booty they may have, that be a captain's pay!  I could save up for a ship, or even get me a pup!  Polly is a good friend after all, but I don't know how kindly others would take to having an eagle flyin' 'bout._


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Then he speaks, again in a quiet way, yet one that seems to demand attention. "I've been talking to Dunrick, and several others.  They  seem quite impressed with all of you. A great deal of potential is the consensus of opinion. From what I saw last night from two of you, I tend to agree.  That said, I'd like you to postpone your plans to enjoy the festival, for a short while, and attend to a matter for the throne of Avonleigh."  He lays down a small stack of parchment sheets, looking down at them briefly, before looking back at the adventurers. "I have here five warrants, signed by the Duke of Northlands, and by myself as representative of the King. They empower you as deputies of the crown, in the matter of finding the source of the undead that troubled the peace of the festival last night, and ending the threat.  In return, you will each be paid two hundred gold crowns, and of course have full right, free of any taxation, to whatever goods you may confiscate from those who are responsible for the disturbance of the peace, and threats to the citizens of the kingdom. What say you?"




Johanna had been mostly quiet- while she wasn't eating a lot at once, or quite as quickly as Redbeard was, she didn't pause for more than a few moments between bites.  She smiled and nodded along with the others, but she kept finding her eyes drawn back to the older group at the other table.  Would these men around her become a group like that some day, telling old tales of shared adventures?  Would they be together at all, or would there be different faces, or simply space, to replace those who had fallen?  It was a compelling train of thought.

When the inspector spoke up, it seemed to crystallize her mental wanderings.  She leaned forward and listened intently to his words, then slowly scanned the faces of the other folk around the table.  This could be it, the beginning of a great adventure- or a career of adventures that would lead on for years.  She was gratified when Redbeard seemed to assent- while his manner was a bit rough, he had shown a stout heart yesterday to go with his stout form, and the powers of a druid were not to be underestimated.  What would the others say, she wondered, and what skills did they have?  She remembered some passing references from last night's conversations, but few hard details.

After a few moments, she finished chewing her last mouthful of food.  "I'd be glad to be of service in such a matter," she said simply.  While the prospect of material rewards was a fine motivation, especially to a novice warrior, it was the prospect of the adventure itself, and the honor of such an important commission that really drew her attention.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 21, 2007)

_Oh, great,_ Larren thinks.  _I finally get a nice city vacation, and I have to go off chasing zombies.  Oh well, at least the pay's good... and those things shouldn't be walking around.  Affronts to nature, is what they are._ "I'm in if everyone else is," Larren shrugs.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2007)

While Redbeard is busy answering, Broderick takes the opportunity to take the last biscuit.

"Undead huh? Yeah alright. Be a bit more fun than a festival in any case. Ya bought yerself an axe there Haversham"  says Broderick mopping up the last of his eggs with the biscuit.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

He is just about to answer RedBeard’s question when he is suddenly cut off by the Inspectors introduction. He lets the man continue with his offer thinking it is unwise to interrupt a man of such renown. _A whole legion of Undead?! Here?! How marvelous! It must be rather powerful Necromancer. Who would have thought such a city could have such thrilling adventures!_ 

An obvious look of excitement rolls across his face as he imagines all of the wonderful possibilities he can experience here at the city. _For my first time in a large city this turning to be quit the ‘to-do’. I wonder if I was always a city person or did I have life with nature like RedBeard does? Though I have to admit as of right now, The City is the place for me._

“Who am I to turn down an offer to partake in such a mysterious exploration? Count me in.”


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Johanna took another look around the table- it seemed this was the start of a partnership of sorts.  How would it end up, she wondered- but that answer would have to wait.  For now, the path was laid before them, and the journey begun.

She turned her attention back towards the inspector.  "So it seems you have us at your service.  Is there anything else you know about the matter besides what these men saw yesterday, or have there been any similar incidents that we might pursue?  Most of us seem unfamiliar with this city, and it seems wasteful to stumble about hoping that another bunch of such creatures will cross our paths in these festive crowds..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 22, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Yer men, what did they find at the scene?  Ye know how they got into that alley?  The undead aren't very good at disguising their intentions."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 22, 2007)

May 2 1106 CR

Haversham considers the questions for a moment, then says, "There have been three incidents of which I am aware.  It is possible there have been others, either unwitnessed or unreported. After you left last night, a patrol of the Thane's Guards found an empty cistern, with the drain grate at the bottom open. Entering, they moved through the sewers, until they found a new tunnel, seemingly from deeper in the earth. That seems the most promising place to start. The tunnel mouth is currently under guard, but the guards will let you pass with these warrants. One of the guards is waiting outside to show you the way to the cistern, and then to the tunnel in the sewers."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 22, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Good then," Redbeard says to his new companions, stuffing a sausage link into his mouth, "do we need to prepare anything, or are we good to go?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Good then," Redbeard says to his new companions, stuffing a sausage link into his mouth, "do we need to prepare anything, or are we good to go?"




"I believe I need nothing for the moment save my armor and traveling gear, which is upstairs.  It sounds as if we have a lead to follow, and we may as well be about it before any more of these creatures pop up to interrupt the festival.  If you will grant me a few moments, we can head out."  With that she sketches a rough and unpracticed bow to the inspector, then turns to make her way back upstairs.

OOC [sblock] If not stopped, Johanna will head back upstairs to put on her armor and gather her gear and other weapons.  She will be back downstairs and ready to go in about ten minutes- by which time I figure Redbeard will have finished off all of the remaining breakfast, so we will be able to head out.  Anybody else coming?[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

“I believe I have everything that I need.” Says the Psion as he double checks his gear. Satisfied that everything is where it should be he looks back up to the group with a smile and says, “Good to go!”


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2007)

"Yeah, I'll need me gear as well." adds Broderick who reappears shortly, with a gleaming steel shield, scale armor and a host of weapons scattered around him.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 23, 2007)

Larren turns up his nose a bit.  "Sewers?  Oh well, I guess it can't be helped.  I travel light, but I still have some stuff upstairs that I need to get."  He smiles at his newfound companions.  _Well, this is turning out to be quite the adventure._


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 23, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Aye," Redbeard says, "I be ready."   He flicks his leather armor to accent his words.  He wipes his mouth on his sleeve, but only manages to smear the strawberry jelly into his beard.  He then stands up and stretches, his back cracking several times.  His eyes open wide as if he forgot something, and he reaches down to the table and grabs a couple pieces of bacon and shoves them into his belt pouch.  At his new companions various glances, he merely shrugs and says, "We may be down there awhile."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Aye," Redbeard says, "I be ready."   He flicks his leather armor to accent his words.  He wipes his mouth on his sleeve, but only manages to smear the strawberry jelly into his beard.  He then stands up and stretches, his back cracking several times.  His eyes open wide as if he forgot something, and he reaches down to the table and grabs a couple of biscuits and shoves them into his belt pouch.  At his new companions various glances, he merely shrugs and says, "We may be down there awhile."




OOC: See post 85. You done got beat to the biscuits Red!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 23, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I knew I saw somebody mention biscuits, but totally missed it.  it's changed to bacon.   [/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 24, 2007)

May 2, 1106 CR

Haversham certainly has no objections to the party preparing themselves, and waits patiently for the few moments it takes them to get ready.  Larren takes just a few more moments than he'd thought, and is the last one to make it downstairs. Interestingly, Lysana is missing during the same period of time.

The older adventurers sit at their table, watching. Then as the party is about ready to go, Morris comes over, with a leather bag in his hand. He gives Larren the look fathers often give to doubtful sorts who hang about with their daughters, then opens the bag. "Take two each, then. They are some potions that you might find handy."  Each potion is clearly marked, "Cure Light Wounds."

Once they have their potions, Haversham takes them outside, to where a dwarf soldier is waiting.  The dwarf takes one look at the crew, and snorts. "Come on then, you lot. Time's a-wasting, and I'd just as soon you get yourselves killed quickly, so that my lads can get a bit of axework in."

With that cheery thought, he leads them through the city, to an old dry cistern near where Larren and the nameless one fought the zombies. The maintenance door at the bottom is open, and a ladder has been placed.  The dwarf leads the way down, and about 50' down a very well built sewer tunnel, to a place where the tunnel wall has been breached from the other side.   Half a dozen dwarven soldiers stand about, half with waraxes and shields, the other half with heavy crossbows in hand.

The irascible dwarf points at the hole, and says, "There ye be. If ye get eaten by som'mat in there, try to scream loudly so that we know yer done for.  Best yell when come back this way, too, so one of the lads doesn't shoot you."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard gratefully accepts the healing potions and attaches them to his belt.  "Thank ye Morris",  Redbeard holds out a pudgy and dirty hand.  

Upon stepping outside, Redbeard gives a sharp whistle, Polly comes down and lands on his forearm.  He talks to the bird, "I be thinkin' ye don't wanna come w' me.  Dark, n'closed, 'n smelly down there, but try okay?"  Polly looks around and bobs her head.


"So this be the hole eh?"  Redbeard pulls a sunrod out of his backpack in preperation.  "What 'appened to the undead that were killed here earlier?  Were ye able to identify who they were b'fore they, uh....died."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The irascible dwarf points at the hole, and says, "There ye be. If ye get eaten by som'mat in there, try to scream loudly so that we know yer done for.  Best yell when come back this way, too, so one of the lads doesn't shoot you."




The sight that Johanna when fully armed for battle was quite a different impression than she gave when socializing in the tavern.  The heavy hide armor made her look bulkier, more imposing- and there were all of those weapons...  There was a harder edge to her demeanor as well, a sort of feral eager look that was a bit unsettling.  Her voice was still the same, though, and she managed to thank Morris for the healing potions with good grace before she stowed the vials in a convenient belt pouch.

As they made their way through the city, she took in the sights as they passed with the obvious gawking of one unused to such a bustling setting, but once they reached the tunnel and the cistern she seemed to grow more focused, less wide-eyed.  She had a bit of trouble making her way down the ladder with all of her weapons and gear, but finally managed the descent.  As the group made its way down the tunnel to the guard post, she kept taking glances at the roof above them.  She had been underground a few times, but not this deep- if there was a roof over her head it was usually part of a building.  Here one could feel the weight of the stone overhead- it didn't frighten her, exactly, but it was new and different.

Once they reached the guard station , she peered for a moment into the tunnel beyond.  As Redbeard asked his questions, she busied herself with final preparations- adjusting the heavy spiked gauntlets, stripping away the protective guard from the tip of her longspear, and checking to make sure her other weapons were easily accessible.  And, of course, she scanned her companions once more, noting what each of the men wore for armor or carried for obvious weapons.

Once Redbeard had his response, she spoke up.  "Well, it looks like this is most likely your type of terrain, since I don't think any of us is a trained trapfinder," she began, looking at Broderick.  "If you want to take the point, I'll back you up- if it widens out we can fight side by side.  Redbeard and Larren, you two can take the back- either side by side, or whichever of you has sharpest eyes as rear guard.  And you can take the middle, and hold the light- that way you can support either side of the group if need be."  The last comment was directed to the psion, whose light armor made him the most vulnerable in Johanna's estimation, and whose offensive abilities (besides the obvious crossbow) she understood least well.  "That ought to get us started, though we'll adjust if we run into something tricky.  Do any of you have any alternative plans, or shall we head in?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"If Polly 'ere can handle bein' underground, 'er eyes be very good.  I saw 'er once spot a snake from the top of a great tree in the Tremblewood.  Saved my life, it did, that viper was itchin' to bite somethin'.  Anyway, if she don't come me eyes be good enough to handle rear guard duties.  I be a capable tracker as well, if the dead be walkin' in a dry spot, I can figure out where they be comin' from."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 24, 2007)

Broderick nods in accesion to Johanna's suggestion

"Aye, this be my kind o' work. Carefull with that spear lassie, it's axe room with low ceilings"  adds the dwarf as he steps through the opening.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Psion*

[sblock=Breakfast talk]“That is because I do not know my true name.” He replies with a smile and an oddly pleasing tone. “Truth be told, I do not remember much of my life before I arrived at the Training Academy a few seasons ago.”[/sblock]

Absolutely ecstatic is he, that he can barely control his reactions. The thought of exploring under ground sewers and caverns crawling with mindless undead is almost too much for him to bear. Despites his best attempts to absorb every little thing, he is sure that some amazing detailed has escaped him. He is studying some trivial piece of the sewer wall as the large women warrior begins to detail out the groups exploring formation. _Absolutely amazing!_


----------



## Imerak (Feb 24, 2007)

Larren uneasily steps into the tunnel.  "You be rear guard then, Red.  I'll keep an eye out for any little surprises -- and if anyone needs healing, I make a charming substitute cure potion.."  Larren draws his mace, holding it warily by his side.  He didn't like this place -- it just had a bad aura, that convinced Larren something terrible was about to happen.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 25, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Aye, sounds good Larren.  If the passage splits, I be lookin' fer tracks to be seein' what way t' go."  Redbeard leans down before entering the passage, picking up a few loose stones to use for a spell.



			
				Larren said:
			
		

> “That is because I do not know my true name.” He replies with a smile and an oddly pleasing tone. “Truth be told, I do not remember much of my life before I arrived at the Training Academy a few seasons ago.




"Hmm...no name?  I be callin' ye Pauly, yer lack of hair reminds me of Polly."

OOC:  Polly is a bald eagle after all


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

May 2, 1106 CR

At the inn before the party's departure: 

Morris takes Redbeard's hand, and grins, giving a hint of what a rogueish sort he may once have been. "Take good care of yourself, Master Redbeard, and all of you. Mother will have a good hearty stew waiting when you return."

In the tunnel:

Redbeard's question brings the dwarf's eyes to him. "The four that were chopped were long dead...years at least. No idea who they might have been. Whatever evil is upon us, it has had years to spread its rot."

Broderick steps through the hole, and its immediately obvious that what he is stepping into is a second tunnel, much cruder then the dwarf-engineered sewer, and leading off at an angle downwards.  It goes down, in a slow spiral, maybe 50', though the spiraling tunnel is much longer than that.

The party follows along behind, Johanna's spear held ready over Broderick's shoulder. The tunnel is only five feet wide, and just over seven feet high, so there isn't much opportunity to fan out.  As they round one of the curves, Broderick sees the flickering light of a torch ahead, at the same time his boot presses a cord stretched across the tunnel.

Tiny bells tinkle in the darkness, and voice can be heard. "Kill whatever comes from the tunnel."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The party follows along behind, Johanna's spear held ready over Broderick's shoulder. The tunnel is only five feet wide, and just over seven feet high, so there isn't much opportunity to fan out.  As they round one of the curves, Broderick sees the flickering light of a torch ahead, at the same time his boot presses a cord stretched across the tunnel.
> 
> Tiny bells tinkle in the darkness, and voice can be heard. "Kill whatever comes from the tunnel."




Johanna's first response was a single whispered guttural word, the sort of thing one only heard among frustrated sailors or hardened warriors.  Then, just as quietly but more measured, a few words directed mostly to Broderick.  "Do we hold here, or push them?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 25, 2007)

Redbeard had been in caves before, that was different though.  In caves there were more open spaces.  Here everything was tight and enclosed, and he felt a little claustrophobic.  A little bit of fear crept into his voice when he says, "I say we push on, find the source of thee undead if we can."

OOC:  Is the tunnel from which things are approaching a T-intersection?  Are there things currently coming?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 26, 2007)

Redbeard said:
			
		

> "I say we push on, find the source of thee undead if we can."




"Aye, we push on, no surprisn' either o' us now." replies the dwarf


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Aye, we push on, no surprisn' either o' us now." replies the dwarf




With Broderick's encouragement Johanna tightened her grip on the longspear and got ready to move up towards the source of the threatening voice.  
OOC[sblock] Johanna will move forward when/if Broderick does, matching her pace to his (mostly because it might be difficult to get past him in the constricted tunnel).  She will keep moving until the tunnel opens up (if it does), or until targets present themselves- if either of these conditions is met, she will stop to reassess matters or to engage available targets.[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Feb 26, 2007)

"Well that's never a good thing to hear," Larren mutters.  "Let's keep going, at least until we see what we're up against."  Nervously, Larren draws his crossbow, readying it to shoot at any beastie that should come into sight.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 26, 2007)

The area ahead does seem to be a T-intersection, and as the group rounds the corner, the tunnel they are in flattens out a little.  Broderick, true to his word, advances towards the torchlit area, and as he emerges into it, two crude clubs are swung at him, one from each side. One misses completely, the other is very well-aimed, but the solid scale armor he wears saves him from the worst of it. (-4 hp Broderick, unrealized crit)  The dwarf sees, and smells, two rotting corpses, each slowly raising their clubs for another blow.

The situation:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxzBzxxxxxxxxxxxxx
.....................J....................
.....................Rp..................
.....................L.....................
.....................N....................


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

_This must be some kind of sentry for whomever is controlling these creatures. However, whomever that person is, they also employee those of the living. I wonder why? Do they get lonely? I know I would, I mean what kind of conversation can you have with something that is not even alive. Might as well as have a pet rock!_

He watches the warriors take action and does his best not to get in the way. Melee combat was never one his strong points anyway. Focusing his mind, he quickly creates a small tangible force of invisible energy in the shape of a flat sphere right in front of him. 

OOC:
Standard Action: Over-channel Cast Force Shield (Duration: 2min)(PP: 5/6)
Move Action: None


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2007)

Broderick steps past the undead so Johanna can get a clear shot and turns and swings his axe at one of the walking corpses.

[sblock=OOC] 5 ft step diagonally to the right so I am no longer flanked! and Johanna can take a shot at the left one while I hit the right. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Broderick steps past the undead so Johanna can get a clear shot and turns and swings his axe at one of the walking corpses.




'Bad enough we had to walk into a trap- now we ran right into the enemy,' Johanna thought to herself- then the time for thought was past, and instinct and warrior training took over.  The undead were too close for her longspear to be effective, and she couldn't drop back without exposing her companions to unnecessary attack.

Luckily, they weren't depending on surprise.  As she had done during the fight in the market the day before, Johanna drew in a deep breath and began to chant a Jotun warsong.  While her singing was no louder than quiet speech, it seemed to focus her attention on the task at hand.  It was mere reflex to drop the longspear to the tunnel floor, and in another second she had drawn the massive greatsword from its place at her back.  In the same motion, she brought the blade around and down, swinging for the closest zombie.

OOC:[sblock] Free action-drop longspear, move action to draw greatsword, standard (attack) action to swing at left-hand zombie.  attack +3, potential damage 2d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard had a little bit of hesitation when confronted with the zombies.  He knows his companions can do the best job however, "Slice 'em up Broderick!  Take off 'is arm Johanna"

[sblock=ooc]I'll delay until Broderick and Johanna go, then I'll take my action.  I'm going to assume I had my scimitar already drawn.  I will take total defense and then move to the spot north of the left zombie.  If the sound of the voice can be seen I'll have Polly attack that, if not any zombies that remain.  AC: 19[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Feb 27, 2007)

Larren hisses on instinct, the zombies repulsive and offensive to his way of thinking.  Steadying his crossbow, he takes a shot at the nearest zombie.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 27, 2007)

May 2, 1106 CR Morning

The corpses, somewhat surprisingly, manage to bring down their clubs again before Broderick can make his move. One misses entirely, though, the other clanging off the stalwart dwarf's shield.  Larren finds his shot difficult, given his position in the tunnel, and the position of the two undead covered by the corners. Still, he holds his crossbow, waiting for a target to appear.

A chorus of bass voices seems to sound in the small tunnel, a mighty shout heard briefly, as the nameless psion's power manifests. Finally Broderick makes his move to the right, his axe lashing out, ripping a gobbet of flesh from the corpse on the right. (Attack 19, Dmg 7) Johanna's spear clatters to the ground, her sword coming into her hands, and coming around to chop into the left-hand undead, despite the cover the corner gives it. (Attack 20, Dmg 8)

The source of the voice isn't immediately in sight, and Redbeard moves up, and past the two undead creatures.  The clubs rise and fall again but both are too slow to catch the dodging druid.  

Once again the clubs rise and fall, one aimed at Johanna this time, the other at Broderick. Both miss.

Situation:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxRpBxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxzxzxxxxxxxxxxxxx
.....................J....................
.....................x....................
.....................L.....................
.....................N....................

OOC:  With each posted action, please include the following - AC, current hp, and any attack bonuses, skill bonuses, and damage that are relevant to the action taken.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2007)

*Redbeard (10hp) AC 15*

Redbeard looks around a moment for the threatening voice, steps to his right, then slashes at the zombie in front of him with his scimitar.  "You've ne'er seen carrion move like this, right Polly?"

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step to the left for flanking, Spot check +7, Attack with scimitar at zombie +2 (includes flanking) for 1d6 damage.  Handle animal +3 vs DC 10 to have Polly attack the same zombie as well. +5/+5/+0 for Polly's attacks, all do 1d4 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

He feels the sound through the tunnel’s floor rather than actually hearing. _What was that?_ Turning his attention to the matter at hand, he does his best to help the female warrior combat the decaying corpse.

OOC:
Standard Action: Aid Another +2 AC
Move Action: None
Current Effects: Force Shield (AC: 18 Touch & FF: 16)(Duration: 2min)(PP: 5/6)

Nothing fancy, but is it possible to get some kind of initiative order break down? What about a small blurb of what attacks are Full, Standard & AoO?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 28, 2007)

While the voice from somewhere down the tunnel was rather ominous, Johanna stayed focused on the matter at hand.  There would be ample time to track things down once these first zombies were dealt with (and the sooner the better for that), and allowing herself to get distracted would give these foul creatures a potential advantage.  She kept up her quiet chanting and swung her sword again...

OOC [sblock] HP 13/13; base AC 15 (+2 if the psion has acted with the Aid another:AC move), attacking with greatsword at +3 (or +5 if Redbeard has made a successful flank), damage 2d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Feb 28, 2007)

Larren tried to steady his crossbow to get a better shot, but lost patience easily, and decided to go for the easy approach.  "Ah, screw it.  Machines made flesh, return to your graves! By entropy, I command you!"  The same burst of light he had channeled earlier shot out at the zombies, trying to wash them away from the world.

OOC: Turn check +1, HP 9, AC 16


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2007)

Broderick doggedly swings his axe the the corpse in front of him.

AC 19
HP 9/13
Attack +4, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 28, 2007)

May 2, 1106CR Morning

Larren's call to the forces of entropy seems to have quite an effect...the corpses stop trying to position themselves for additional blows, and instead simply seek to escape. (Turn Check 17, 11 HD) In the next moments, the creatures are chopped apart, by axe and great sword and scimitar.

There still is no visible source either for the initial command to the undead, or for the odd sounds that issued from the tunnel.  Further examination of the hallway show it to be of solid dwarven construction, 10' wide, and about the same height.  It runs east and west from where the party entered from the tunnel, to the west vanishing into darkness beyond the 60' range of Broderick's darkvision, to the East going about 40' then taking a sharp turn to the north.  There is a solid appearing oak door directly across from the tunnel, and another, similar door, on the far eastern wall.

There is little sound, save a distant, and indistinct, murmur of voices from the northeast. The area is torchlit, from the vicinity of the tunnel, and to the east. To the west, there are no torches.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2007)

*Redbeard*

After dispatching the zombies, Redbeard invokes a prayer to the Balance, restoring some of the health that was taken from Broderick.  "We should check out these doors first, I'd be hatin' to go after those voices only 'ave to fall back inta the arms of more corpses," he says in a whisper.  While waiting for the others to respond Redbeard busies himself by looking for the tracks of the speaker.

[sblock=ooc]Cure minor wounds on Broderick, if time, Search +2 for tracks.[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Feb 28, 2007)

Larren smiles as he turns the zombies.  _Man, that was strong.  I should try using it against more of them._ "Sounds like a good plan.  Don't want to get pincered.  That and I'm in no hurry to meet mister mystery voice."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 1, 2007)

"If any of you have a gift for searching, be about it," Johanna suggested.  "I'll keep a eye out for more company- unless you want to actually open the doors."  Suiting words to deeds, Johanna took a few steps towards the eastern part of the tunnel, her eyes and ears tuned for more threats.

OOC[sblock] Listen +1, Spot -1 (untrained)- she will move to support anyone if they seem to be intent on actually opening the doors[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

He examines both paths in detail but reframes from offering any opinions. Cavern dwelling and undead hunting is not exactly something that he studied at the Academy. Instead he follows along with whatever the group decides to do.

OOC: Search +3, Disable Device +6, Open Lock +2, Listen +1


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 1, 2007)

*May 2, 1106 CR, Morning
*
The northern door, across from the tunnel entrance is easily opened, and beyond it is a room measuring roughly 20'x40', the walls lined with stone pallets, obviously at one point a dwarven barracks room. Near the door is a small wooden table, with an oil lamp still lit, a brazier burning for warmth, and a half eaten loaf of bread and small round of cheese. A jug of what turns out to be cheap wine sits nearby. A pair of crude wooden stools sit near the table.

Looking for tracks proves fairly fruitless, due to the stone floor, which is fairly free of dust and debris. One thing that is fairly obvious though is that almost all the traffic runs to the east, with almost none to the west, in the hallway.

As the party's attention generally turns to the eastern door, the murmur of voices grows louder, and around the corner three men and a woman come into view.  All of them seem rather alive, perhaps surprisingly. Two of the men wear breastplates, and are holding halberds, with bucklers on their arms, and shortswords at their sides. The third man is also wearing a breastplate, holding a longspear, also with a buckler. He is surrounded by a faint aura of black flames (A protection from good spell).  The woman, a fairly attractive blonde, holds a longsword and a shortsword, and is wearing a chain shirt, an almost feral look in her eyes, also surrounded by the black flames.

While the party isn't surprised by their appearance, the woman moves faster then anyone ca react, dashing forward and slashing at Johanna with her longsword. (Move and Standard Attack -8 hp Johanna)

*OOC*
Order of Initiative: Dark Hunter(H), Johanna(J), Broderick(B), Larren(L), Redbeard/Polly(R), Polly(P), Nameless(N), Halberdiers(h), Dark Cleric(C)

Dark Hunter has already acted this round.
                                              xx
                                              xx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxNLBxxxhC
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxRJHxxhx


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2007)

Broderick strikes out at the Dark Hunter with his axe.

OOC: Unless Johanna drops her, in which case he'll move forward to the halberder

AC 19
HP 10/13
Attack +4, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> *
> While the party isn't surprised by their appearance, the woman moves faster then anyone ca react, dashing forward and slashing at Johanna with her longsword. (Move and Standard Attack -8 hp Johanna)*



*

Johanna felt searing pain as the blade slashed into her.  This time she did not start to chant- she gave a high, ringing screech, like the howl of a wild wolf.   Surely even the dwarven guards far down the tunnel heard the initial exhalation, and she kept up that terrible sound as she swung her own heavy sword at the woman who had hit her.

OOC: Going into rage: +4 STR/CON, -2 AC, +2 Will saves, lasts (3+3=) 6 rounds.  Adjusted numbers: AC 13, HP 7 (13-8+2), Attack +5, potential damage 2d6+6; attacking the dark hunter*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

Leveling his crossbow, he takes aim at the evil divine caster and fires. _Finally! I was beginning to wonder if there was anything living down here._ Regardless if his shot is true he takes out another bolt and begins to reload his weapon. 

OOC: +2 Attack, 1d8 Damage, 5ft step in any direction in order to get a clear shot. (His AC 18)


----------



## Imerak (Mar 2, 2007)

At first, Larren is relieved to see that there are other people down there.  He goes to shout a greeting, but is shocked when the dark hunter attacks. Recovering quickly, he again draws his crossbow.  Larren steps back Broderick and fires at the nearest halberdier.

OOC:Ranged attack +2, AC 16, +1 dodge against the dark hunter, HP 9


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp, AC 15, Polly:  5/5 hp, AC 14*

Redbeard is stunned by the appearance of several living people, and then stunned again when Johanna screams her battle cry.  He has do doubts that Johanna is really hurt, she is the only thing standing between him and the others humans.  He drops his scimitar to cast a spell.  "The balance shall favor you today Johanna,"  he says as he touches her back. He then draws his shortspear.  He is ready to command Polly attack a halberdier if the Dark hunter drops.
[sblock=ooc]Drop scimitar(free).  Cast cure light wounds on Johanna, 1d8+1(standard).  If the dark hunter is dropped, I'll direct Polly to attack one of the halberiers(moving behind us and around to fufill the "must to at least half movement to stay aflight rule."  The Handle Animal check is at +3 vs. DC 10(free). The attack is at +4(3+1 for height) doing 1d4 damage.  Draw shortspear(move action).  Rant coming...I planned on the bird thing for the pirate flavor, but it is not working out very well right now.  Having to move at least 40ft to stay in the air is annoying.  I am looking at getting a riding dog companion(I can't ride it, but it makes a decent combatant) once we have money.  Then I can buy it and train it.  End rant[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 2, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR Morning*
_Beneath the sewers of Stonegate_

Johanna's screech seems to take the attackers back a bit. But her rage-fueled swing at the feral woman is deflected by the dark flames that surround her. [Attack 17, miss] Broderick's axe also goes wide of the mark. [Attack 6, miss]

Larren's crossbow snaps, sending a bolt skittering off the ceiling. [Attack 9, miss] Redbeard channels the power of the Balance, closing her wounds somewhat [+6 hp Johanna]. Polly launches herself into the air, attacking the halberdier directly opposite the druid and Johanna, but unable to get around the halberd waved at her beak. (Attack 8, miss). The nameless psion takes careful aim, and fires, sending a crossbow bolt clattering against the wall. (Attack 14, miss)

The halberdiers move, then. Both strike at the valiant Polly, one of the heavy axe blades hitting, and the eagle drops to a bloody heap on the stone floor. (-12 hp Polly). [Standard actions]

The cleric smiles coldly. "Pity about the bird. Don't worry, you'll all be joining it soon."  Then he says, "Lord of the Ebon Flame, guide and direct our aim as we bring pain and suffering to these pathetic fools."  [Standard Action, Cast Bless]

The feral woman laughs wildly as the power of darkness seems to invigorate her, and both of her blades slash at Johanna, ripping deeply into the barbarian warrior. (-10 hp Johanna) [Full Attack]

*OOC*
Order of Initiative: Dark Hunter(H), Johanna(J), Broderick(B), Larren(L), Redbeard/Polly(R), Polly(P), Nameless(N), Halberdiers(h), Dark Cleric(C)

Dark Hunter has already acted
Well...a nasty round in general.

Situation:
.............................................xx
.............................................xx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxNLBxxxhC
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxRJHxPhx


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

"NOOOOOOO! Ye going to pay for that in blood!"   Redbeard takes a step back and glares at the dark cleric dropping his spear as he does so.  "She needs healin' Larren help 'er!  I've done all I can."

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step back, making an opening for Larren.  Drop shortspear(free).  Substitute SNA I for magic stone, summoning a wolf.  I'll have it appear by the dark cleric, unless the hunter is still not down, then it will be behind her, flanking with Johanna.[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Mar 3, 2007)

Larren curses as he watches Polly go down.  A rush of terror hits him, the realization that this battle could be it -- so far they were out matched, and seeing all the blood around brings his own mortality to the forefront of his mind.  Managing to snap out of it, he rushes over to Polly and lays his hands on her, barely able to manage an incantation.  "By the will of entropy, I bid you fly again!"

OOC:Cure Light Wounds, getting rid of disguise self.
AC 16, +1 dodge against hunter, HP 9


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I actually meant Johanna, but do what you will.  Oops.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The feral woman laughs wildly as the power of darkness seems to invigorate her, and both of her blades slash at Johanna, ripping deeply into the barbarian warrior. (-10 hp Johanna) [Full Attack]
> 
> *OOC*
> Order of Initiative: Dark Hunter(H), Johanna(J), Broderick(B), Larren(L), Redbeard/Polly(R), Polly(P), Nameless(N), Halberdiers(h), Dark Cleric(C)
> ...




Somewhere, there was pain- but that was far away, and somewhere equally far away was a pouch with healing potions in it.  Johanna was all but lost in the blood-red mist of a warrior's rage- unfortunately this time most of that blood was her own.  Her high, howling shriek continued, and she swung her greatsword once more.

OOC: Rage round 2 of 6; HP 3 (13-8+2+6-10= 3), AC 13, Attacking dark hunter 1 more time, +5 attack, 2d6+6 damage.  While Johanna has those potions, I think that she's likely to take more damage from the resulting AoO (given her rage-based AC) than she would receive from the potion.[sblock] Now where did I put that back-up character concept pile...[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2007)

Broderick grunts in surprise and shock at the blow dealt to Johanna, but know the best way to save her is to take out the Hunter, so he swings again at the hunter.

OOC: Unless of course again, Johanna drops her in which case Broderick will move to the halberders.


AC 19
HP 10/13
Attack +4, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 4, 2007)

*May 2, 1102CR*
_beneath Stonegate_

Johanna's second blow at the feral swordswoman is far better aimed, swatting aside her blade almost contemptuously, and burying the steel of her Jotun blade deep in the swordswoman's chest. [Standard Action Attack 18 hit, 12 dmg] The woman's two blades fall to the ground, followed by her body a moment later.

Broderick marches forward, his axe swinging at the left halberdier. However, his axe-blade is turned by the man's steel breastplate. [Move Action, Standard Action Attack 14 miss]

Larren dashes past Johanna, almost slipping in the blood of the downed huntress, and the power of entropy flows into the broken body of the eagle. [Move Action, Standard Action Cast Cure Light Wounds +4 hp Polly] The eagle doesn't move, but her wounds cease bleeding so profusely.

There is an explosion of sunlight, and a sudden wind, as Redbeard calls on the balance of the world, and a wolf appears beside the cleric, jaws snapping. Unfortunately the steel of his breastplate turns the teeth away, and the wolf vanishes a moment later. [Cast SNA I, Wolf Attack 9 miss]

The nameless psion takes careful aim again, at the cleric, firing another bolt from his crossbow. The bolt strikes true, but the steel of the breastplate keeps it from sinking as deep as it deserves to. [Standard Action Attack 22 crit, Confirm 9 fail, 7 dmg]

The two halberdiers, faced with a cleric and a rather fierce looking dwarf, attack, one stepping over the still recumbent Polly, and chopping at Larren. The halberd strikes hard, sinking into Larren's shoulder.[-7 hp Larren] The other halberdier's blow bounces from Broderick's shield. [Standard Actions Attack]

The cleric curses, looking down at the crossbow bolt in his chest, and then his hand stabs into his pouch, coming forth with a potion bottle, which he sucks down. He again smiles coldly as the wound largely closes up. "You didn't think to kill a Scion of the Black Flame so easily, I trust."

*OOC*
Order of Initiative: Johanna(J), Broderick(B), Larren(L), Redbeard(R), [Polly(P)], Nameless(N), Halberdiers(h), Dark Cleric(C)

Situation:
.............................................xx
.............................................xx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxNxxxxBhC
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxRxJxLhxx


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 4, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp, AC 15, Polly:  -3/5 hp, AC 14*

Sensing that the tide has turned, Redbeard picks up the spear at his feet and then moves forward to stand behind Broderick.

[sblock=ooc]Pick up shortspear(move action).  Move behind Broderick(move action).[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Through the blood-red haze that filled her vision, Johanna saw her opponent fall.  There was a momentary impulse to hit the fallen woman a few times for good measure, but there was other work to be done.  Even as she started to lurch forward, the wounds that she had received almost dragged Johanna to the ground herself- and ahead she could see no clear path to her remaining foes.  For a second her high ringing battle-song seemed to ebb, and she had enough rational thought to reach into the pouch at her belt and retrieve one of those healing potions.  She drained the tiny bottle in a single gulp, then readied herself to move into the fray once more.

OOC: Rage round 3 of 6, AC 13, draw and drink potion of "Cure light wounds" from Morris.  If she has any actions left, move forward to support the others.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

Reaching out with his mind, he can instantly feel the thought pathways of everyone within the tight corridors. He instantly notices that the Halberdiers are less guarded than that of the Cleric Summoning his will, he briefly touches one of the Halberdiers’ thought pathways with his. The connection that is created is over just as quick as it was formed. But the connection was long enough for him to send a massive assault against the Halberdiers’ fragile mind. 
OOC: 
Move Action: Reload Crossbow
Standard Action: Manifest Mind Thrust Damage: 1d10 vs Will DC 14, save negates (-1pp)(Current PP: 4/6, HP 6, AC 18)


----------



## Imerak (Mar 6, 2007)

Larren grunts and claws at his shoulder as he feels the halberd blade dig in.  Reacting instinctively, he mutters some curses and dark energy wraps around his hand.  With a grunt, Larren thrusts his palm out towards the offending halberdier.

OOC: inflict light wounds, +0 touch for 1d8+1 damage, AC 16 + 1 vs. nearest halberdier, HP 2/9


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The cleric curses, looking down at the crossbow bolt in his chest, and then his hand stabs into his pouch, coming forth with a potion bottle, which he sucks down. He again smiles coldly as the wound largely closes up. "You didn't think to kill a Scion of the Black Flame so easily, I trust."




"Aye, and ye'll need a keg o' that brew once this axe bites into ya!" calls out Broderick as he swings at the halberder in front of him.

OOC: If Nameless drops the one in fron of him (Bloodweaver didn't specify which man he was targeting), Broderick will close with the cleric and attack.


AC 19
HP 10/13
Attack +4, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 6, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

Johanna is able to drink down the potion easily enough, and her grave wounds close up somewhat. (+4 hp Johanna)

Broderick's words bring a sneer to the cleric's face, though his axe blow is terribly off balance, the halberdier able to simply sidestep it. (Attack 5 Miss)

Larren begins to form his nimbus of dark energies, and the halberdier, no stranger to such things, brings his heavy weapon down again in an attempt to forestall the spell. (Attack of Opportunity misses) Luckily, the cleric of entropy is able to avoid the strike, and reaches out towards the warrior.  His hand, wreathed in darkness, touches the man, who pales, then falls to the stone floor in a clatter of steel. (Touch attack 14 hits, save fails, 7 damage)

Redbeard retrieves his spear, and moves up behind the dwarf fighter.

The nameless psion gathers his mental energies, and again that eerie sound of many voices rises, into a wordless shout, that fades as soon as it is heard. His mind thrust stabs deep into the mind of the halberdier in front of Broderick...the man screaming...and left standing, swaying, eyes staring. Still, he holds his halberd, ready to fight to the end. (save fails, 5 damage)

The remaining halberdier swings his weapon at the mighty dwarf, the heavy axe blade turned again by Broderick's shield. 

The cleric shakes his head, and approaches Larren, eyes intent. So intent, as it happens, that Broderick's axe is a complete surprise as it crashes into his leg, nearly severing it. (Attack of Opportunity 20, 12 damage) With a grunt of pain, the man falls to the floor.

*OOC*
Order of Initiative: Johanna(J), Broderick(B), Larren(L), Redbeard(R), [Polly(P)], Nameless(N), Halberdier(h), 

Situation:
.............................................xx
.............................................xx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxNxxxRBhx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxJxLxxx


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 6, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

Redbeard can't help but feel much better as Broderick's axe nearly severs the cleric's leg in two.  As the cleric falls unconcious Redbeard says, "nature always balances things out, don't she?"  Stepping over the fallen body of the man and looking at the last foe, Redbeard says, "Surrender it's over!"   In case the man would rather fight than live, Redbeard holds his shortspear readied.

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step to make himself threatening the remaining halberdier.  Ready action to attack if he doesn't surrender(+0, 1d6).  If the others are in the way and he doesn't surrender, then take total defense and move around to block the passage going north (AC18).[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Nameless Psion*

[sblock=If the battle is over]
With the battle finally over he makes his way over to the fallen cleric and searches his body for anything of interest.[/sblock] 
[sblock=If somehow the battle is not over]Reloading his crossbow he takes aim at the final foe and fires.[/sblock] 
OOC: 
Move Action: Reload Crossbow
Standard Action: Fire Crossbow at reaming foe. (Current PP: 4/6, HP 6, AC 18, -2 attack for firing into melee, +3 Search)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Reinvigorated by the magical elixir, Johanna knew that the fight was not yet finished- one opponent still stood.  Had her mind been clear, she would have realized that they probably could use a prisoner to question - but the red haze of battle still clouded her thoughts.  She rushed forward into the fray, still howling for blood.

OOC: Rage, round 4 of 6; AC 13, current HP 7.  If she can get to the remaining halberdier, she will move into position and attack: +5 attack, damage 2d6+6- it looks like she can get there with 30 feet of movement, making a few diagonal steps if I'm reading the map right.  If she can't reach, or is blocked by someone else, she will howl with frustration and try to get through (Rage is fun)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2007)

Eyeing the last halberder, Broderick calmly turns his blade a half turn and swings a broad over hand swing at the man's skull.

OOC: Flat of the axe, non-lethal damage. If I hit, no sure thing this combat.

AC 19
HP 10/13
Attack +4, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Imerak (Mar 9, 2007)

Larren sighs with relief as he drops one of the halberdiers, although his side still hurts.  He shakes his mace towards the remaining enemy.  "All right, lay down your weapon and we'll have a nice little chat -- Johanna!  Stop!"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 9, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Morning*
_Beneath the streets of Stonegate_

Johanna's rage carries her forward, despite the entreaties of Larren, and perhaps the desires of others in the group. Her blade comes around in a rage-fueled arc, neatly chopping away the head of the remaining halberdier. (Attack 20, Dmg 16)

The man falls, leaving the adventurers the sole owners of the intersection.  The nameless psion moves up, searching the body of the cleric. He finds a silver holy symbol, a round amulet with a roaring flame picked out in black lacquer as its center.  He also finds two unused potion bottles, one marked, "Protection from Good" the other marked "Cure Light Wounds."  Two similarly marked vials are also found, lying nearby. Otherwise there is a little gold on the corpse, and some silver and copper.

Having reached the intersection, all can see that the hall extends northwards some 50', before again turning to the west. The length of the hall is dimly lit by occasional torches. There are a total of three doors on the eastern wall of the hallway, one near them, one at about the hallway's midpoint, and one at the next intersection.

There is the faint sound of voices in the air, coming from the north. What is being said is indistinct, but it is definitely a rhythmic chant of some kind.

OOC: A complete list of what is found on the bodies, including the psion's finds

3 breastplates
3 shortswords
3 bucklers
2 halberds
1 longsword
1 morningstar
1 chain shirt
4 daggers
3 potions Cure Light Wounds
2 potions Protection from Good
1 silver holy symbol
200 gp
60 sp
80 cp


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 9, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Arr, what we goin' to do with all this here loot?  Are we wantin' to sell it now or clean these here sewers out more? I believe we all get a fair share, what says all the rest of you?"   With that said, Redbeard walks over to his fallen eagle, and picks her up gently before saying a brief prayer to the balance to restore her wounds.  He murmurs to the bird, "I should've never brought ye down 'ere, no room to fly.  Maybe ye should return to nature, where ye can have a better life.  I may be needin' a hardier companion if things are goin to be so dangerous."

[sblock=ooc]Cure minor wounds on Polly.  How we going to split up the stuff?  I only have a light spell left, do we want to go on after a couple of healing potions or come back in the morning?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Arr, what we goin' to do with all this here loot?  Are we wantin' to sell it now or clean these here sewers out more? I believe we all get a fair share, what says all the rest of you?"   With that said, Redbeard walks over to his fallen eagle, and picks her up gently before saying a brief prayer to the balance to restore her wounds.  He murmurs to the bird, "I should've never brought ye down 'ere, no room to fly.  Maybe ye should return to nature, where ye can have a better life.  I may be needin' a hardier companion if things are goin to be so dangerous."
> 
> With the last of their foes dispatched, Johanna finally was able to drag herself back to some semblance of sanity.  She sagged wearily against one of the tunnel walls, her bloodied greatsword held only loosely in one hand.  For a few moments she simply stood breathing heavily, her head bent.  Finally, though, she raised her head and looked around at her compatriots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 11, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Morning*
_Beneath Stonegate_

Broderick lays claim to one of the breastplates, but otherwise seems content to go along with whatever the group decides about their future course of action.

As the discussion goes on, the sound of the chanting becomes louder, and more distinct. "Oh Great Lord of the Ebon Flame, send your might that these servants of yours may crush the benighted fools that oppress us!"
There is a swirling of whisps of black flame visible, just briefly, at the intersection to the north, then, four shambling forms come round the corner. All of them look like mere commoners, save for the black flames crackling from their eyesockets, and the way they dully, mindlessly, move towards the party.

*OOC*
Order of Initiative: Larren, Johanna, Nameless, Zombies, Broderick, Redbeard


Situation: 
xxxxxxx
xxxxxzz
.......zz
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
xxxxxBN
xxxxRJL


----------



## Imerak (Mar 11, 2007)

Larren gazes at the gold with envy, but turns his mind to more important matters.  "I'm running low, and I can probably only get one decent cure off.  I could stop one of these guys from dying without much effort, though."  Larren moves to do so, but is cut off by the approach of more zombies.  "Damnit!  How many of these guys are there?"  Larren steps out in front of the psion and fires off a crossbow bolt at one of the zombies.

OOC:Ranged attack +2, AC 16, HP 2/9


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2007)

Redbeard hears his friends call out for more help, but with the sight of all that booty, he is slow to act.  Redbeard drops his shield and bends down and picks up the spear that the dark cleric was carrying and prepares to move into position behind whoever is in melee.  _More of the walking carrion?  Perhaps *this* is Hell..._  Make room for me, I'm coming to help, Redbeard says quietly.

[sblock=ooc]Dropping shield and pick up longspear from dark cleric(I think I'm close to where it dropped).[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 12, 2007)

While she had fully expected there to be more combat, Johanna had not expected it quite so soon.  There was no way around it now, not with more of the walking dead already in sight.  While part of her felt the familiar thrill of imminent battle, she knew that she was already hurt, and she did not want to take any extra risk.  Before the creatures could close, she drank the second healing potion she had received earlier, then hefted her greatsword and moved into a fighting position.

OOC: Drinking second healing potion from Morris (IC post 98), then getting into ready position- if she can, make a five foot step to stand beside Broderick.  AC 15, HP 3+potion effect


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2007)

"Why don't you laddies stay behind me fer this'un. Fire what ye can at 'em. I'll move up and make sure they don't get far. They won't gte past me shield or me axe." says Broderick as he move forward to engage.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Morning*
_Beneath Stonegate_

Larren moves up with the graceful speed he's proven to have in the past. His crossbow bolt, however, flies wide of the mark, sparking off the stone wall of the hallway. (Atk 7, miss)

Johanna drinks down the potion, feeling the warmth of healing go through her (+8 hp Johanna), as she steps up. 

The nameless psion takes careful aim with his crossbow, and fires, the bolt sticking into the shoulder of the first of the shambling things. (Atk 20, dmg 1-5=0) However, it seems to be having no effect on the thing, just sort of sticking out of the mass of dead flesh.

The creatures lumber forward, slowly, covering 30' of the distance between them and the group.

Broderick advances, axe ready, taking a chop at the same one the nameless psion shot. (Atk  23, Dmg 11) The axe blade sinks deep, but doesn't seem to slow the thing down much.

Redbeard collects the longspear, and makes his way up to stand behind Broderick, spear advanced over the dwarf's armored shoulder.

*OOC*
Order of Initiative: Larren, Johanna, Nameless, Zombies, Broderick, Redbeard


Situation:
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......zz
.......zz
.......Bx
.......Rx
.......Lx
xxxxxNJ
xxxxxxx


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 13*

Redbeard holds his spear thrusting wildly, trying to distract the zombies so Broderick can get the telling blow.

[sblock]Aid another action to give Broderick a +2 to hit, +0 vs AC 10[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Reinvigorated by the potion's effects, Johanna was once more ready for a fight.  Even as she started forward, her voice rose in a steady war-chant- not the wild howling she had made earlier, but rather a driving, rousing battle song.  Then she set to work with her greatsword again...

OOC: AC 15, HP now 11; move action to step up next to Broderick, Standard action to attack the nearest available opponent.  Attack +3, damage 2d6+3


----------



## Imerak (Mar 15, 2007)

Larren curses.  "Will I ever hit with this?"  Deciding to give it another go, he steps to the right and lets loose with another bolt.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 15, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Morning*
_Beneath Stonegate_

Larren's frustration seems to hurt his aim, rather then help, as the bolt snaps past his target,  clattering off the far wall. (Atk 7 Miss)

Johanna presses past the cleric, her war-song echoing in the close confines of the hallway, her blade flashing as she strikes...unfortunately, the walking dead creature doesn't duck the way she expected a foe to, and her blow is a clean miss. (Atk 6 Miss)

The nameless psion looks over the situation, and the sound of a bizarre chorus, rising to a mighty shout of raw sound, briefly drowns out Johanna's war-song, as a flaming bolt leaps from his fingers, slamming into the chest of the creature aiming it's club at Johanna.  The creature's chest burns, but it remains upright. (Atk 18 Hit, 10 dmg)

The dead thing facing Broderick swings a crude club at the mighty dwarf, the club easily deflected by a raised shield. Johanna is not quite so lucky, a crude club catching her a blow on the arm (-3 hp Johanna)

Broderick's axe chops into the thing he faces, and this time it collapses, the dark energies fading from it's eyes. (Atk 16, 11 dmg).  Turning the heavy axe, he brings it back across, chopping at the one in front of Johanna. Again the axe-blade sinks deep, and the burnt thing collapses at the barbarian's feet. (Atk 11, 13 dmg)

Redbeard's spear continues to jab over Broderick's muscular shoulder, but the dead seem to be ignoring the shiny point.  (Atk 5, Miss)



*OOC*
_Order of Initiative: Larren, Johanna, Nameless, Zombies, Broderick, Redbeard_


Situation:
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......zz
.......xx
.......BJ
.......Rx
.......xL
xxxxxNx
xxxxxxx


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 15, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 13*

"Arr," Redbeard mutters, as some gore from the fallen zombies splatters on his arm, "ye smell nearly as bad as ye look."   Redbeard thinks that Broderick can handle himself and turns to help Johanna strike them down.

OOC:  Aid another, +0, Aid another vs AC 10 to help Johanna gain +2 attack


----------



## Fenris (Mar 15, 2007)

"Oh ho, it's axe work in the front!" cries Broderick as he steps forward to the next rank of zombies.

AC 19
HP 10/13
Attack +4, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Johanna barely flinched at the zombie's blow, and her chanting hardly seemed to slow.  Without pausing, she stepped forward over the creature's that Broderick had so effectively struck down, then swung her greatsword at one of the remaining undead.

OOC: AC 15, HP now 8; 5 foot step forward, then SA attack at +3, damage 2d6+3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 16, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Morning*
_Beneath Stonegate_

Larren calms a bit, taking more careful aim, and firing at the one of the zombies before Broderick can close with it. His bolt strikes true, but doesn't really seem to hurt the dead thing much. (Atk 11 hit, 6 - 5 = 1 dmg)

Johanna moves up, her blade flashing, war chant clearly ringing in the hallway, and her blade comes down in an arc that might have neatly bisected a living foe...but the dead thing just staggers, and keeps on coming. (Atk 22 hit, 7 dmg)

The nameless psion takes aim again with his own crossbow, and fires at the dead thing in front of Broderick, but his bolt clatters uselessly from the wall. (Atk 9 miss)

The dead thing opposite Broderick steps forward, swinging its crude club, but again the dwarf's shield deflects the attack. Johanna's blade is a touch too slow to stop the swing of a corpse's club, and it catches her shoulder with a thud. (-4 hits Johanna)

Broderick's axe, in a beautifully timed blow, slams into the chest of the walking corpse, but the eldritch magic animating it holds, and the thing keeps swinging it's weapon. (Atk 24, 8 dmg)

Redbeard's spear shifts to stabbing past Johanna, but the dead still seem to be largely ignoring it. (Atk 2, Miss)



*OOC*
_Order of Initiative: Larren, Johanna, Nameless, Zombies, Broderick, Redbeard_


Situation:
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xx
.......xz
.......zJ
.......BR
.......xx
.......xL
xxxxxNx
xxxxxxx


----------



## Imerak (Mar 16, 2007)

Larren lowers his crossbow, happy to finally get a hit but not so thrilled at the lack of impact.  "Weird... some of those blows should have been enough to drop them.  It looks like we aren't dealing with your garden-variety undead here.  Chaos, aid me!"  Larren channels power through his holy symbol once again, trying to turn the remaining undead.

OOC:Turning check +1, AC 16, HP 2/9


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 16, 2007)

With the zombies continually ignoring his spear thrusts intended to distract them, Redbeard tries a different tactic.  He takes his spear and thrusts it into the way of the zombies clubbing blows.

OOC:  Aid another, improve Johanna's AC by 2, +0 vs AC 10


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Johanna's lips peeled back wider in a fearsome snarl- it was hard to tell whether pain or frustrated fury was the cause.  Her chanting continued, not quite as steady as it had been but clear nonetheless.  And her long, heavy sword was as quick and fluid as ever...

OOC: AC 15, HP now 4; attacking nearest zombie at +3, damage 2d6+3


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2007)

"Lassie don't get too far ahead of my shield there. These beasties bite back ya know."  Broderick cautions Johanna as he swings his axe at the corpse in front of him.

OOC:If I drop it, step forward to engage the last one


AC 19
HP 10/13
Attack +4, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 19, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Morning*
_Beneath Stonegate_

Larren calls upon the power of chaos and entropy, and it flows strongly through him...but he can feel it striking a veil of pure malice. The wave of chaos seems unable to penetrate it. (Turn check 19, 4HD vs. effective 5HD bolstered undead)

Johanna seems to have been staggered more then she thought by the club's blow, as her quick blade slashes through only empty air. (Atk 5, miss)

The nameless psion gathers up the last of his reserves of power, and again that chorus of wordless voices rises to a shout in the corridor. A bolt of fire leaps from his hand, at the dead thing in front of Johanna, striking it in the chest. The creature collapses in flames at her feet. (Atk 10 hits, 10 dmg)

The last remaining walking corpse swings its club at Broderick, this time smashing the shield aside, and bashing the crude wooden club against the side of his helmet.  (-7 hits Broderick)

Broderick swings his axe, despite the blood running down the side of his head, in a savage arc, that cuts the creature before him nearly in half, the shattered corpse falling in a heap. (Atk 21, 9 dmg)

As the party realizes that they've won, a voice sounds from the north, loud enough to be clearly heard. "Bar these doors! Kill anyone who approaches! The Shrine must be defended!"

There is the sound of heavy pair of portals thudding shut, and a smaller thump of a bar falling into place.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 19, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

"Great, they be ready for us, what do ye say now?  Go back and get supplies and let 'em wait or push ahead in our current states?  You three be hurt, and we be getting low on healin'.  They be like bees in a hive, angry and defendin' thar home.  I say we smoke em out, with alchemist fire that is."  Redbeard picks up his shield and returns it to his arm and straps the longspear to his back.

[sblock=ooc]I'm out of spells, and can't hit the broad side of a barn with melee or ranged attacks.  If we retreat for half an hour and buy some alchemist's fire, that will at least make it touch attacks.  I'm not sure if we would want to expend the resources to heal Polly right now, but she is capable of decent damage as long as she doesn't get hit.  The last option would be to release Polly from animal companionship and try to buy a war trained riding dog to bond with as well as some leather barding.  It will have a pretty good AC and att so I could contribute that way.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Great, they be ready for us, what do ye say now?  Go back and get supplies and let 'em wait or push ahead in our current states?  You three be hurt, and we be getting low on healin'.  They be like bees in a hive, angry and defendin' thar home.  I say we smoke em out, with alchemist fire that is."  Redbeard picks up his shield and returns it to his arm and straps the longspear to his back.




With the latest set of opponents dispatched, a weary semblance of calm returned to Johanna's face.  She looked over the bodies, then glanced down the corridor towards the now-securely fastened doors.  "i don't think we're likely to get through there today.  Another fight like this would probably finish us, and we're going to have a hard time with that door from the sounds of it.  Maybe we should head back up top for now- if we tell those fellows from the watch about what we've seen down here, and what we've done, I bet they can keep these unholy wretches bottled up for a bit.  And if nothing else, I'd wager that we've put a serious dent in their supply of zombie minions..."

OOC: We probably want to head up for now.  We can rest up, and go through that pile of loot, then come back in the morning.  As noted, we've put down a lot of their resources, and the watch can rpobably keep the tunnel capped.  Johanna is cut up pretty badly, and we're mostly out of actual spells.  We could probably make out by spreading hose potions around, but there wouldn't be much room for error...  With that opinion voiced, I'm actually willing to go with a majority vote- I'm up for pressing on if somebody will part with some of their potions, and if we can think of a way through that door...


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2007)

"Aye, much as I hate to turn while we hae them holed up. They'll spend a good bit of time waiting us out as it is. Best to use that time wisely and head back. That last blow rang me bell a bit" agrees Broderick.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Afternoon*
_Granite Badger, Stonegate_

The light of a beautiful spring afternoon might have seemed incongruous after the events under the city, as might the crowd of merrymakers in the streets.  The welcome the adventurers receive in the Badger is warm, though.  As promised, a hearty beef stew and fresh bread is waiting, as well as strong ale and stronger wine.  Olephas quickly patches up the party's hurts.

The tavern is full, though with fewer dwarves then were present for Broderick's party the night before. The crowd is more full of people in the city for the festival, and the party gets a few looks when they come in all blood-covered and battered looking. The party's rooms are ready though, as are warm water and towels.

*OOC*
See OOC thread for xp awards.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard doesn't clean up much, the blood wasn't is own, plus he really didn't care.  After watching Olephas tend to his friends' wounds he says to his mentor, while chewing on a piece of bread, "I be sorry master, but I be thinkin' that Polly not be fit for fightin'.  Do ye know where I be findin' a pup?" 
"We be havin' a bit o' loot to sell as well.  Do ye know where there be one that would be rememberin' our deeds?  Perhaps a friend of yers from yer days of adventurin'?"

Redbeard then takes a seat and and begins to eat his beef stew, getting much of it around his mouth and in his beard.  He looks dutifully at Larren as the lass that was doting after him last night resumes her duties.  He looks at Johanna, "you gonna save some of our newly earned wealth or spend it now?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Nameless*

With the last of his energies expended, his voice and body language becomes noticeably drained and sluggish.  “By the sounds of those orders, I think it is safe to presume that we are not quit done with this ‘assignment’.” He says to the group as they make their way to their dinner table. And though he maybe physically and mental taxed, he none the less has an excited smile on his face. 

OOC: EvolutionKB this might be a good time to pick up our breakfeast conversation...


----------



## Fenris (Mar 21, 2007)

Broderick spends a good bit of time not only cleaning up himself, but his weapons. Dirt, soot and soil he could stand, heck even bllod, his own or his enemies, but this unnatural gore was sickening and a hot bath was in order.

Likewise his axe and shield needed tending as only a smith would. Carefully and lovingly, the gore was wiped off, the shine repolished and the nicks tajen out of his axe and a keen edge restored to it.

Broderick then headed downstairs. He needed to get to the ale and stew before Redbeard got to it all.

Several bowls of stew and a trio of tanards latter, Broderick felt better.

"Ah, that hit the spot. A good bit of ale'll put the fight back into ya. Once old Olephas gets these bruises finished up I got a door to deal wit."  says Broderick fingering the edge on his axe.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 22, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard finishes his stew, wipes his face on his sleeve, and grabs another piece of bread.  With a mouthful of bread, he says, "So Pauly, what be your real story?  Ye magic be strange, it not be the magic of the Balance or of Larren's Entropy."  Redbeard raises his ale towards his companions, "Good fight, me new friends, what be our plan for the morrow?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2007)

*May 2, 1106CR, Afternoon/Evening*
_Granite Badger, Stonegate_



			
				Redbeard said:
			
		

> Redbeard doesn't clean up much, the blood wasn't is own, plus he really didn't care. After watching Olephas tend to his friends' wounds he says to his mentor, while chewing on a piece of bread, "I be sorry master, but I be thinkin' that Polly not be fit for fightin'. Do ye know where I be findin' a pup?"
> "We be havin' a bit o' loot to sell as well. Do ye know where there be one that would be rememberin' our deeds? Perhaps a friend of yers from yer days of adventurin'?"




Olephas looks up, from where he is finishing up with Broderick's head injury, and smiles. "Well, Morris is the man to deal with your booty. He has the connections, always did, as I recall. Your bird certainly isn't the best companion for fighting in the down-below...as far as a pup, if you want one quickly, then you'll either want to see one of the menageries out in the festival ground, or talk to the Thane's Master of Hounds. He is a Brother of the Oak, so he may be willing to help you. I can go see, while you rest up, and say goodbye to brave Polly, if that's what you want to do."

[sblock=Jillian]As night falls, Jillian approaches the Granite Badger, intent on meeting her contact, who keeps a table there, most nights.  She suspects that Greem has some connection with Morris, the owner of the Badger, but if so, it's been kept quiet enough that she's never had any real proof of it.  Greem is there when she arrives, and welcomes her with his usual somewhat greasy smile. "Hello there, Jillian. I'm afraid we've had a slight change of plans."  Before she can really react to that, a man takes a seat beside her.  It's rather odd, since the man makes no appearance of moving in a hurry, but nonetheless he is seated before she can move.  He doesn't look especially prepossessing, or dangerous, dressed like a mildly prosperous merchant. In fact, he looks like somebody's kindly uncle.  "Good evening, Mistress Wolfrunner. My name is Haversham. Greem here says that you are quite the talent, in your line of work. Unfortunately, he is going to be out of circulation for a time."  Greem looks a bit nervous, even sheepish at that, but says nothing.  Haversham continues, his voice remaining quite mild, without any hint of threat in it. "Since your buyer won't be available to purchase your goods, I'd like to offer you the opportunity to both avoid joining him in the gaol, and to serve the Crown of Avonleigh, in a small matter. In fact, you'll have a bit of coin to jingle about, should you agree."[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

[sblock=Blarkon Dragonslayer]Her first instint is to run. But she thinks better of it and listens to the proposal. Figuring it is either join Haversham or join Greem, she decides for Haversham. "I suppose I have little choice in the matter. I would be happy to serve the Crown of Avonleigh." This last bit is spoken through gritted teeth. "What is it the Crown wishes of me?"[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2007)

[sblock=Jillian]"You may find that you gain more in the way of excitement and coin then you have been lifting baubles in the High Street, Mistress Wolfrunner." Haversham produces a piece of paper, and slides it across the table to her. "This is a royal warrant, providing that you will be paid two hundred gold crowns, as well as allowing you the right to any items you may acquire in the course of your service, free of taxation. As it happens, there are already adventurers involved in this matter, which has proven to be a complex and dangerous affair. No doubt you've heard of the recent disturbances here and there in the city, involving the walking dead? They are working to end the situation. And they are doing well, but they could use a person of your unique talents."  He gestures over to the table where Redbeard, the nameless one, and Broderick are seated. "Why don't you go over and introduce yourself? Oh, and do try to convince Redbeard to bathe. I can smell him from here."[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

[sblock=Blarkon Dragonslayer]Jillian grabs the document and reads through it carefully. Once she is convinced of its authenticity, she places it into her pouch. Then she glances over at the indicated people. She nods dutifully. "As you wish. I'll see what I can do." She gets up and moves toward them. She isn't very confident in her persuation skills, but she'll anything once.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian moves from a nearby table to the one where Redbeard, the nameless one, and Broderick are seated. She nods to each individually and then addresses the group. "Good day. I am Jillian Wolfrunner. I have been requested to join your group in the removal of the walking dead." She glances back at Haversham before continuing. "Apparently my skills of stealth and sleight of hand could be of use to your group."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Namless Psion (Pauly?)*

He offers the nomadic worshiper a warm smile in response to his question and says, “I wish I knew honestly.” He shrugs is shoulders as he enjoys his food and his company. “I have no memory of my life prior to four seasons ago. Not even my true name. Though I do find the whole name creating process fascinating. It tis the reason I wait for new friends to create a nick-name for me." He takes another stab at his dinner before rambling on. "My Masters say that my memory lose have happened during my Reverence Ritual.”

_Oh how marvelous! An Elf and she’s a thief too! Or should I call them Rogues? Maybe Equal Opportunists would be a better title? I hope I do not slip up and insult her profession. I very much like my back intact._ He gives the Elven female a large smile and welcomes her to the table. “Join us.”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian hesitates for a moment, but then decides that if she is to work with these people she will need to associate with them. She grabs a chair and sits. She does her best not to wrinkle her nose too much when she gets a good whiff of Redbeard's smell. "Perhaps you could fill me in on what you have done so far and what your plans are next."


----------



## Imerak (Mar 23, 2007)

Larren looks Jillian up and down a bit, before smiling at her warmly. "Well then, welcome to the group!  Always nice to have another ne'er-do-well around."  He chuckles.  "The gist of it is that we went down under the city, found a bunch of undead, found that there were some dark clerics or something similarly bad making them.  Today we're going to go in and hope they haven't made a lot more zombies, so that we can go farther and find out what's going on."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard finishes his stew and lets out a loud, smelly belch.  "Arrr, ye be joinin' us then?  Tis a good thing, they might be havin' hidden doors to make ther escape.  I trust ye be able to find things not wishin' to be found?"
Redbeard pushes his massive bulk back from the table and stands, "I be goin' to look for a pup as well as some items that may help us down in the sewers, Johanna would you like to join me?"


OOC:  I am a little short on the money for the dog, but I think some scrolls will help us down below, there should be enough treasure in that one room for me to get the dog once we return to the surface again.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian nods at Redbeard's querry. "I have a bit of skill in such activities. When are 'we' to go down again? I might wish to 'purchase' some items myself."


----------



## Imerak (Mar 24, 2007)

"Well, I don't plan to buy anything... maybe a potion," Larren mutters.  He quickly holds up his hands, speaking quickly.  "But hey, don't let me stop you, I'll just enjoy the festival!  Take as long as you want!" _Maybe I can finally get some partying in.  I mean, clearing out those undead is great and just and all, but there's beer going undrank and women going unfondled out there!_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Johanna stands up slowly from the table, shrugging once almost reflexively to get adjusted to the feel of her newly-acquired armor.  She had been noticebaly quiet on their return from the sewers, and had taken her time upstairs getting cleaned up and changed.  Even around the table she had spoken but little, and her expression had been grim- she had, it seemed been deeply troubled, or simply deep in thought.  And she had had not a word to their new compatriot, merely a simple nod to the elven woman.

"Let us be about these errands then," she said, her Jotun accent still a bit harsh to the ear (though the smooth purr of her voice softened it a bit).  "I'm thinking we need some fire, and perhaps a woodsman's axe, for that door.  From the sound of that bar, finesse may not be the key there.  Redbeard and I will be back- oh, and Jillian, wasn't it...  Are any of the rest of you coming along?  If not, perhaps you'll want to stick together a bit- not all of those who serve those dark powers will be quite so obvious as their walking dead.  Those folk we fought were living men, and there might be more of them on the streets, not waiting for us to come back to them..."

OOC: If Redbeard is only a little short for the dog, Johanna might consider a loan.  Her next real expenditure is likely to be a MW greatsword, and that's a ways out.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 24, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 CR Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

_OOC: Any purchases made can be made at standard prices, with the festival going on, Stonegate has a lot to offer.  Also, feel free to backpost anything you still wanted to do on the night of May 2, I'm just moving things along a bit._

The morning finds the party once again passing through the streets of the city of Stonegate, then through the dry cistern, and down through the sewers, eventually finding their way to the guardpost, where they are greeted by Kanek, the irascible dwarf sergeant they met the first time down.  He grins widely seeing their return. "Still not dead, eh? Well, the day is young, says I. Whatever is down this hole has been quiet while you've been gone. And remember to sing out loudly if ye come back this way, my lads are itching to chop up something."

Larren hears this through a haze of hangover.  It isn't bad enough to really slow him down, but it is queasy and uncomfortable.  He also didn't have much fun at breakfast, apparently his spending most of the evening chatting up a pretty half-elven bard didn't make Layana too happy. His bacon was greasy and cold, his bread old, and his porridge soggy.  He also got a number of sniffs, and significant looks. Morris didn't help matters, seemingly infernally cheerful, even jovial, giving the young cleric a couple of hearty buffets on the back that his inherited breastplate didn't seem to slow down. Even worse, he ended up sleeping alone, since the pretty bard didn't take well to being fondled. 

The makeshift barricade is moved aside, and the party is allowed into the narrow, winding stair, which takes them downwards, till they are at the place where it enters the first hallway. The hallway is dark, the torches that lit it previously apparently having gone out, and not been replaced.  The opening the party looks through is on the south side of an east-west hallway, with a door directly opposite, and they know that there are more doors to the east, and a bend in the hallway that will take them north. What is to the west is unknown, but there was little sign of activity in that direction, last time they were here.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 24, 2007)

*Redbeard*

May 2nd(afternoon and evening):  Redbeard and Johanna go to talk to the "merchant" they had met earlier only to find him not available.  Also unfortunate, the pup that Redbeard had his eye on was a little more expensive than he thought.  Johanna offers to make up the difference, but Redbeard turns her down, stating that the living ones down below should have enough gold in equipment to be able to buy it.  Redbeard also wants to buy a couple of scrolls written in the tongue of the druids of his order.  "Here be the plan,"  he tells Johanna, "I'll cast this 'ere scroll and it will be creatin' a thick mist around us.  It not be good for fightin' but it will protect us surely from the clubs and arrows that will surely come as we break down that door."  Upon returning from to the inn, Redbeard finally takes a bath, with much insistance from Olephas.  It does little good however because after a drunken man spilled an ale all over him, Redbeard went outside a minute for air, and proceeded to drunkenly stumble into a mud puddle.

May 3rd:  After awaking with a constant pounding in his head, a combination of the ale and from his fall the previous night, Redbeard has a breakfast of eggs and sausage.  Olephas makes him a strong tea, which makes his headache go away completely.  After breakfast he sullenly went returned to his room.  He opened the window of his room and whistled, Polly flew in and landed on his forearm.  He lovingly stroked the eagle's head, "It be time girl, we've had many a good time together, and ye have saved me more than once.  This challenge is just to big for ye.  I don't know what I'd do if ye died.  I'm sure ye weren't fond of being underground anyway.  Just know that no pup or other bird can be replacin' ye.  Know that for a long time, ye were the only friend I had.  Just do me a favor, and nest 'ere in Stonegate, so I can visit ye."  With that said, Polly flew out the window and landed on a nearby roof.  Redbeard returned downstairs shortly, a couple of tear lines on his dirty face.   Before going to the sewer, Redbeard outlines his plans to the others.  "I'd like to be lookin' in the rooms before to thee barred one, we don't know if they have any secret doors down there to be movin' around without notice.  I be havin' a spell that will conceal us from any attacks while Broderick and Johanna are breaking down the door.  Once the door be down we should try and move into the room.  What are everybody's thoughts, does this be soundin' good?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Before going to the sewer, Redbeard outlines his plans to the others.  "I'd like to be lookin' in the rooms before to thee barred one, we don't know if they have any secret doors down there to be movin' around without notice.  I be havin' a spell that will conceal us from any attacks while Broderick and Johanna are breaking down the door.  Once the door be down we should try and move into the room.  What are everybody's thoughts, does this be soundin' good?"




Johanna nods in some semblance of agreement.  "At least while we're looking around, I'd guess we want Jillian up front with Broderick.  I've heard that elven eyes are keen enough to spot even the smallest clues, and if we run into a fight, she can step back past me.  We may even want to go over the areas we already checked, in case we missed anything the first time.  If one of you men in the back of the group want to hold up a light, that would be a great help."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 24, 2007)

"How 'bout a light on me spear?"   Redbeard begins a small prayer, "Darkness claims this place, balance it out 'o Nature and give us yer gentle light."   With that Redbeard's longspear begins to glow.  "This be lastin' only about twenty minutes, so be havin' a torch or sunrod ready after that."

OOC:  Light spell


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "How 'bout a light on me spear?"   Redbeard begins a small prayer, "Darkness claims this place, balance it out 'o Nature and give us yer gentle light."   With that Redbeard's longspear begins to glow.  "This be lastin' only about twenty minutes, so be havin' a torch or sunrod ready after that."




Johanna looked at the witchlight with a moment's wonder- then she turned to Broderick and Jillian.  "Let us be about our business, then, while the light lasts."  With one last shrug of her shoulders to settle her sword harness over her armor, she lifted her own longspear, ready to back up the first searchers.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 24, 2007)

"Aye, take the lead lass" says Broderick to Jillian, "but don't stray past me axe too far."


----------



## Imerak (Mar 25, 2007)

Before heading out on the 2nd, Larren heals himself up to full health, relying on the principal that gaping wounds in the side are not the most attractive things on a man.

Now making another foray into the sewers, Larren is moving without the characteristic spring in his step, staring down at the floor as he tries to shake the hurting out of his head.  "Uh?  Okay, I'll hang towards the back.  If we run into any undead, I think I'll go right for the turning this time, seeing as how it's only so long before we run into some of those tough ones, which I can't do a thing to..."  Larren keeps one hand on his holy symbol and the other on his crossbow as he follows the group.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 26, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 CR, Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

Moving cautiously out into the hallway, the group again heads east, Broderick and Jillian in the lead, followed by Redbeard and Johanna, with "Pauly" and Larren bringing up the rear. The light from Redbeard's spear gives decent illumination, as they quickly check the room opposite, again finding it empty of anything save stone benches and some rickety wooden furniture.  Moving to the east, they approach the door at the corner, till Jillian stops them with a raised hand. Wordlessly, she points to a cord drawn tightly across the intersection, and moves forward, sharp elven eyes seeking what the cord is attached to.  She finds a fairly cunningly devised counterweight, attached to a couple of cow bells, and worse, to four vials of alchemist's fire, suspended from the ceiling of the hallway the group occupies.  From there, she is able to disarm the trap, without making any noise, or dousing the group in flames (Disable Device 22)

The room at the corner holds no great surprises, looking a great deal like an old dwarven barracks room.  There are signs of recent habitation, but aside from a few bedrolls left lying about, and some stray garments, whoever was using this room seems to have decamped recently.  At about the time the group is examining this room, the light from Redbeard's spear goes away.

From the north, as they listen in the sudden darkness, from up the hall they'd fought zombies in before, they can hear, clearly, "Hey, they're here again!" The shout is followed by the sound of a door slamming open, and the clatter of armor and weapons.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

As the light starts to go out, Jillian pulls a sunrod from her pouch and gets ready to strike it. But as she hears the voices she gets an idea. She whispers to her new companions. "Everyone hide your eyes. When they arrive I will try to blind their vision with a sunrod." Then she prepares to strike the sunrod at the first sign of the others, hoping that the sudden change from darkness to light will daze them momentarily.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2007)

*Redbeard 17/17 hp AC 15*

Redbeard nods at Jillians idea, and moves fifteen feet off the side of the door with his spear drawn, ready to throw.  He looks at Broderick and Johanna and whispers, "let's be bottleneck 'em so they all can't be gettin' in at the same time."
[sblock=ooc]Move 15' to the side of the door, near the wall(move)drawing shortspear while moving(free).  Readied action to throw spear at an enemy that comes through the doorway.  +2, 1d6 or -2, 1d6 if target is in melee.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 26, 2007)

Johanna only shakes her head sadly at Jillian's plan.  Such tricks were not the way of real warriors- but against a dark cult that used undead minions, she guessed it was fair play...  Spear still in hand, she spoke quickly to Broderick.  "If you think you can hold the door, I'll back you up with a longspear- but if you want to pull in a bit, I'll fight beside you and the others can back us both up.  What say you?"

OOC:[sblock] So, any chance of recovering those flasks of alchemist's fire from the trap Jillian disarmed?  If so, maybe one of our second-rank folks can lob a pass into the back line of the opposition when they show up- especially if they've got casters.

Johanna will wait for Broderick's call- if he wants to block them in the door with his shield, she will cover him with her longspear, and if he wants to pull them in, she'll fight side by side with her greatsword; either way, she will try to leave room for Redbeard to get his spear-throw in.[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Mar 27, 2007)

"Oh, goody," Larren says, hearing the cries of their foes.  He holds up his symbol of chaos, glowing with slight energy.  "I'll do my best to back you up."  He wasn't particularly sure about how to do that, though... he had always played combat by ear.

*OOC:*
[sblock]AC 19, HP 15, no actions readied[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Pauly The Psion*

“We plunge back into the veils of necromancy and darkness my friends. Though this time, it is our enemies that should be on the wary.” Responds Pauly. He is pleased with the new name that his new druidic friend has given him. He feels the name is different but yet holds a certain traditional feel to it. Moving into his position with the group, he holds an unlit torch in one hand and his loaded crossbow in another. 

OOC: Load Crossbow & Cast Force Shield (Overchannled - 3min) 10/11PP, 18AC, 11hp,


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 27, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 CR, Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

Broderick thinks for a moment, then decides to make a stand just inside the door, hoping to force the opponents to come in singly, rather then stand in the doorway himself and face multiple opponents.  The decision made, the group waits, poised, as the sound of footsteps comes closer.  Johanna draws her blade and stands beside him, with Jillian on his other flank. 

When the footsteps are nearly at the doorway, torchlight approaching with them, Jillian lights off the sunrod, the brightness a sharp contrast to the dim, flickering light of the torches. It doesn't quite seem to have the shock effect the rogue hoped for, but it does reveal a hallway full of foes. Four men in breastplates and bucklers, carrying halberds and shortswords.  Four more men follow them, wearing chain shirts and bucklers, carrying heavy crossbows and longswords. Following this cavalcade of soldiers is a large, imposing figure, wearing black lacquered full plate and heavy shield, a wicked looking flail in a gauntleted hand.  With him is a smaller man in a breastplate and buckler, longspear in hand, a light of fanaticism in his eyes.

After the flash of light, it is Pauly who reacts fastest.  His crossbow snaps to his shoulder, and he fires at the fanatic, remembering the last priest they faced down here. Unfortunately the bolt strikes an invisible barrier protecting the man, bouncing away in a shower of black sparks. (Att 7 misses)

Broderick and Redbeard wait, patiently, for someone to come through the door.

Larren, not seeing another good plan right now, fires a crossbow bolt through the door at a halberdier. His very badly aimed bolt, however, comes nearer to hitting the back of Broderick's helmet then any of the enemies. (Att 4 misses)

Jillian, too, waits for a chance at the first person through the door.

A moment later, the first of the halberdiers comes through the door, only to meet a spear thrown by Redbeard, which flies harmlessly over him. The halberdier sneers, then realizes that a huge axe, an even larger greatsword, and a flickering elven longsword are all waiting for him. In a somewhat bizarre race, Broderick's axe wins, shattering the charging man's helmet, and skull. (Att 17 hits, 11 dmg) As the first man falls, a second follows him, Jillian's longsword skittering off his breastplate harmlessly (Att 13 misses) The man swings his halberd at the elven rogue, but she easily avoids the blow. 

Out in the hallway, following the bellowed orders of the man in black plate, the remaining two halberdiers flank the doorway, and three of the crossbowmen move into position behind them.  Three crossbow bolts snap, the bolts zipping in to clatter against the back wall of the room the party is in.  The dark priest chants, calling on the power of the Lord of the Ebon Flame to bless the fight. (casting Bless on evildoers.)

With a disgusted snort, the big armored figure forces his way forward, to stand just behind the halberdier in the doorway. "All of you are going to die screaming on the altar of rebirth...I swear it." 

Then finally, Johanna's blade comes around, heavy length of steel biting deep into the halberdier's leg. (Att 16 hits 9 dmg)  The man collapses with a groan and a clatter to the floor.

*OOC*
The four alchemist fires were recoverable.

Order of Initiative: Pauly(P), Larren(L), Redbeard(R), Broderick(B), Jillian(I), halberdiers(h), dark priest(p), crossbowman(c), Captain(C), Johanna(J)

```
xx"
cp"
cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hChxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
=x===============
IBJ..........................
PLR..........................
xxx..........................
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 28, 2007)

*Redbeard 17/17 hp AC 15*

"If I be corpse today, then ye will be burnin' in Hell for it!"   Redbeard is literally fired up, as he invokes a prayer to the restore balance to this cool damp place.  A flash of flame alights in his hand, bright as a torch.  Not wanting to take a crossbow in the face, Redbeard attempts to move out of the line of fire.

[sblock=ooc]Cast Produce Flame, move one squre diagnolly forward toward the bad guys, then three to the right.  I'm just trying to cut down the angle on the x-bow men.  BD, are we going to assume Jillian has the alchemist's fire?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Johanna had once more begun a low-voiced chant as soon as the battle was joined.  At the enemy captain's threat, she only smiled, and paused her chant for a moment.  "Whoever has those fire-flasks, toss'em into their back line- don't let those crossbows pin us down."  Meanwhile, her greatsword stayed ready in her hand, in case any of the opposition moved into range...

OOC: [sblock]HP 20/20; AC 16; If any of the enemy move into sword range, attack with greatsword at +4 for 2d6+3; if no enemy chooses to close then take one hand off the sword long enough to draw one of her flasks of alchemists fire and throw it at the center crossbowman- ranged touch at +4 (move action to draw, standard to throw, then regrip sword).  While she was intending the chemistry experiment for burning through the door, it works just as well here.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 28, 2007)

*'Pauly' The Psion*

Like before he holds out his hand and begins to summons a ball of raw energy. However, this time the ball of energy takes on the form of a neutral color, ectoplasmic goo. The goo has a thick mud like appearance and seems to pulsate as if it had a life of its own. The ball of goo rises from his hand and in an instant, it races towards the apposed divine caster.  

OOC: (10/11PP, 18AC, 11hp) Entangle Ectoplasm, Range Touch +3 vs Evil Cleric, no save & target becomes entangled (half speed, -2 to attack rolls, -4 Dex, must make Concentration check (15 + Spell level) to cast or lose the spell)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2007)

Broderick replies to the armored figure in front of him

"Ye ought not to threaten yer lads like that laddie, bad fer morale, might get a bolt inna back" taunts Broderick as he keep his sheild and axe at the ready for the next target.

AC 19
HP:22/22
Attack +6, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian throws one of the recovered alchemist fire flasks through the doorway aiming for the one on the captain's left (right of the captain from our point of view at C-4).


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1xx"
2cp"
3cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
4hChxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5=x===============
6IBJ..........................
7PLR..........................
8xxx..........................
```


----------



## Imerak (Mar 29, 2007)

_Living warriors?  I wasn't planning for that.  Shows what I get._  His symbol still glowing in his hand, Larren holds it up toward the sky.  "Creatures of chaos and light, break unto this world!"  A light shines directly behind the head cleric and a snarling badger with a glossy, almost shining coat of fur appears, ready to at least try and bother the alleged leader.

[sblock="OOC"]AC 18, HP 15, summon monster I for a celestial badger.  If it gets an action, the badger will attack the cleric with its claws and smite evil ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Mar 29, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

Pauly's formed ball of ectoplasm arcs gracefully over the massed foes, to cover the cleric in the back in goo, much to his sputtered displeasure. (Att 17 hit)  However, the cleric's troubles are not over yet, as Larren's glimmering badger appears behind him, snarling and clawing.  The claws score him, since the goo makes it hard to get away. (Att 14 hits, 2 dmg) More curses come from the cleric's mouth.

Redbeard tries to move, but comes to realize that the size of the room the group defends precludes that, unless he wants to fall back deeper into it. His flames dance merrily in the palm of his hand.  

Broderick prepares himself for the next person to come through the door. Jillian's vial of alchemist's fire crashes into the chest of the halberdier she aimed at, the tabard over his breastplate catching fire, much to his discomfort, and splashing the captain and two of the crossbowmen. (Att 11 hits, 2 dmg, 1 dmg to splashees) Cursing angrily, the halberdier charges at her, but Broderick's axe meets his charge halfway. The man's top half lands at the elven rogue's feet. (Att 20 crit, 17 confirms, 25 dmg) The last halberdier stays where he is, as if awaiting some sort of counterattack. The evil priest curses again at the badger, swinging his morningstar at it. (-2 hp badger) The four crossbowmen reload their weapons. The man in the plate armor laughs, a vaguely maniacal sound, and marches through the door, over the blood and corpses.  The flail in his hand snakes out, the spiked iron balls at the end smashing into Broderick's shield, as the man almost loses his footing in the grue. Johanna's blade flashes at the man, but he bats it aside with the edge of his shield. (Att 7 miss)


*OOC*
Jillian does have the three remaining alchemist's fires from the trap.

Order of Initiative: Pauly(P), Larren(L), badger(b), Redbeard(R), Broderick(B), Jillian(I), halberdiers(h), dark priest(p), crossbowman(c), Captain(C), Johanna(J)



```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1xb"
2cp"
3cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
4hxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5=C===============
6IBJ..........................
7PLR..........................
8xxx..........................
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 30, 2007)

*Redbeard 17/17 hp AC 15*

Redbeard grins his yellowed teeth at the now entangled priest.  "Good goin Pauly!  Now burn!"

OOC:  Throw flame at dark cleric.  Ranged touch:  +2, damage 1d6+2, no save.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Johanna's fierce grin widened as the most threatening of their adversaries stepped forward into battle, and her low chant swelled into the eerie howling she had voiced during the worst battle the day before.  This was the sort of fight that songs were made of, after all...  

OOC: Rage, round 1 of 6; AC 14, HP 20+4 of 20+4, attacking with greatsword at Captain; attack roll +6; damage 2d6+6


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Pauly The Psion*

Reaching out with his mind, he easily locates the mental path ways of the over confident Captain. Focusing his mind, he summons up a large portion of his reserved energies and sends forth a massive mental assault against the large warrior. He just hopes it is enough to fell him. 

OOC: (9/11 PP, 18 AC, 11HP) Manifest Mind Thrust (Over-Channeled) on Warrior Leader, DC 15 vs Will (Save: No Damage) (Failure: 3d10)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian draws her sword and swings at the man before her.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 31, 2007)

Broderick smiles as he easily deflects the flail attack of the man in front of him. Broderick keeps his sheild at the ready and returns the blow, with an axe.


AC 19
HP:22/22
Attack +6, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Imerak (Mar 31, 2007)

Larren wishes that he could get closer and more into the battle, but as it is can only reload his crossbow and fire it off at the armoured captain.  _Hope I don't hit Broderick again..._  Meanwhile, his summoned beaver continues attacking with his claws.

[sblock="OOC"]AC 18, HP 15, ranged attack +3[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 2, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

Pauly's focus vanishes as he launches the mental thrust at the Captain...and finds his well-directed blast of mental energies smashing against a very powerful will. The Captain looks at him and smiles...then ducks as Larren's shot clatters off the top of the doorway. (Att 4 misses)  The celestial badger has more luck, hissing in rage and assaulting the evil cleric (Att 23, 24 hit, Att 5 miss 5 dmg total) who oddly, seems to be barely keeping his feet as the badger returns to the Realm of Entropy. Or at least till Redbeard's dollop of flame crashes into him. (Att 17 hits, 8 damage) The cleric screams, before sinking to the ground, his chest smoking.

Broderick's axe is easily batted away by the Captain's rather large shield. (Att 7 miss) Jillian's sword comes from her sheathe, and it too is batted easily aside. (Att 6 miss)

The sole remaining halberdier frowns, but remains where he is, ready to strike if a target presents itself.  The crossbowmen, having reloaded, focus their fire on Broderick and Larren. Broderick is caught a glancing blow by a bolt that slips past his shield (-2 hp Broderick), while Larren is struck a bit harder (-9 hp Larren).

The Captain chuckles, and the flail snakes out, wrapping around Broderick's axe, and ripping it from his strong dwarven grip, to fall clattering to the floor. "First the axe, then your thick skull, stumpy." (Broderick's Opposed Check 16 lost)

The chuckle is somewhat shortlived, however, as Johanna screams in rage, her blade whistling around to crash into the Captain's ribs. (Att 23 hits, 17 dmg)  He looks at her, his eyes seemingly inhuman, almost as if he is pleased. "Oh good. Maybe stumpy will be second on the menu, wench."

OOC

Order of Initiative: Pauly(P), Larren(L),  Redbeard(R), Broderick(B), Jillian(I), halberdier(h) crossbowmen(c), Captain(C), Johanna(J)



```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1xx"
2cx"
3cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
4hxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5=C===============
6IBJ..........................
7PLR..........................
8xxx..........................
```


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The Captain chuckles, and the flail snakes out, wrapping around Broderick's axe, and ripping it from his strong dwarven grip, to fall clattering to the floor. "First the axe, then your thick skull, stumpy." (Broderick's Opposed Check 16 lost)
> 
> The chuckle is somewhat shortlived, however, as Johanna screams in rage, her blade whistling around to crash into the Captain's ribs. (Att 23 hits, 17 dmg)  He looks at her, his eyes seemingly inhuman, almost as if he is pleased. "Oh good. Maybe stumpy will be second on the menu, wench."




"First the axe, then the hammer"  retorts Broderick as he draws his warhammer and swings it at the captain.


AC 19
HP:20/22
Attack +5, 1d8+3/20x3


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 2, 2007)

*Redbeard 17/17 hp AC 15*

"The Balance favors us today fiends, surrender while you can!"   Calling upon the sprits of nature Redbeard begins summoning a wolf to aid those in battle with the Captain and distract the archers.

OOC:  Summon wolf into square C4.  It will attack the Captain from flanking, +5(total) 1d6+1 damage.  On the hit +1 trip attempt.  Assuming all the archers provoke AoO, the wolf will go after the most wounded one.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jiilian swings again hoping for a better attack this time.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Johanna's smile widened just a touch, her face now lit with a momentary feral joy, and her howling war-song continued to resound in the confines of the room and surrounding tunnels.  She swept her heavy blade back around again, trying to bring the enemy leader down.

OOC: Rage, round 2 of 6; AC 14, HP 20+4 of 20+4; Attack +6, damage 2d6+6


----------



## Imerak (Apr 3, 2007)

Larren curses as his bolt misses the archway, but can't help but utter a little cheer as his badger digs into the cleric's legs.  Lifting up his crossbow, he decides to return fire on the archers beyond the doorway, once again aiming carefully so as not to take one of his allies' heads off.

[sblock="OOC"]HP 6/15, AC 16, ranged attack +3[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 3, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

Pauly raises his crossbow, taking aim at one of the crossbowmen out in the hall. He fires, his bolt striking the man in the shoulder, but the chain shirt stops much of the damage. (Att 22 crit, Confirm 13 fails, 5 dmg) 

Larren's shot, again, goes wide of the mark. (Att 13 misses)

Redbeard's wolf appears with a breeze smelling of clean woods...and is promptly chopped by the remaining halberdier, who has been waiting for a target to appear. (-9 hp Wolf 4/13) The blow throws the animal off balance, so that it's teeth skitter off the captain's black armor without effect. (Att 13 misses)

Broderick does his best to make good his words, his hammer smashing at the captain, and pounding into the man. (Att 24 hits, 6 dmg)

Jillian's longsword is again batted aside by the captain's big black shield (Att 15 misses)

Three of the crossbowmen drop their heavy crossbows, and draw their swords, to deal with the growling wolf suddenly before them.  However, their blades seem unable to catch the agile beast.  The remaining crossbowman takes aim at Larren and fires, but the bolt sails harmlessly past the young cleric.

The captain grins, but his flail is directed at Johanna. Broderick's blow seems to have knocked him a bit off-balance, though, as the swing glances harmlessly off the shoulder of her new chain shirt.

The blow does ruin her own swing, though, as her blade is stopped by the black shield of the evil fighter.  (Att 19 misses)

*OOC*

_Order of Initiative: Pauly(P), Larren(L), halberdier(h), Redbeard(R), Broderick(B), Jillian(I),  crossbowmen(c), Captain(C), Johanna(J)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1xx"
2cx"
3cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
4hwxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5=C===============
6IBJ..........................
7PLR..........................
8xxx..........................
```


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Determined to hit this time, Jillian swings once more, hopeful of her eventual success.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 3, 2007)

Larren shrugs.  "I've got to hit one of these days, right?"  He fires off another shot at the pesky crossbowman.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Johanna pauses only for a moment as the captain's strike glances off her armor- she gives a chuffing intake of breath that could almost pass for a wolfish laugh.  Then she returns to her keening song, and her sord returns to its work as well.

OOC: Rage, round 3 of 6; AC 14, HP 20+4 of 20+4; attack with greatsword at +6, damage 2d6+6


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 3, 2007)

*'Pauly' The Psion*

Holding out his hand he summons another ball of ectoplasmic goo and sends it flying towards the Evil Captain.  _Well at least the their Divine caster is down!_

OOC: (6/11 PP, 18 AC, 11HP) Manifest Entangling Ectoplasm Ranged touch +3, Hit: target becomes entangled (same as before)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 4, 2007)

*Redbeard 17/17 hp AC 15*

Redbeard sees the wolf get hurt by the soldier with the halberd and curses as the blood flows from the wolf's wound.  The wolf strikes back at the soldier that wounded him.  _The pup be a small distraction to 'em, perhaps if their captain be bleedin' on the stone, they would be less bold._ "Yer priest tasted me flames now it be yer turn!"

[sblock=ooc]  Hurl last remaining flame at the captain.  Ranged touch +2, 1d6+2 damage.  The spontaneous cast SNA used the remaining produce flame.  Only cure light wounds remaining(of first level spells).  Wolf attack halberdier.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 5, 2007)

Broderick grunts in apprecition to Redbeard as he sees the crossbowmen not taking pot shots at him for a bit and swings his warhammer at the captain again.

AC 19
HP:20/22
Attack +5, 1d8+3/20x3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 6, 2007)

*OOC:* Sorry for the long delay, had major changes in work scheduling, in fact so much so that I'm going to have to cancel my new modern game, since I just won't have time to keep up with two as GM.  This game should return to its normal frequency though, now that I've adjusted to things.

*
May 3, 1106 Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

The dank stone walls of the complex continue to echo to the sounds of battle, and in the near distance, to the north, the sound of rhythmic chanting can again be heard, chilling words in a language of sheer Malice.

Pauly's goo manifests nicely, and flies straight and true, despite the bodies milling about, to cover the captain in entangling slime. (Att 15 hit) The captain spits and looks at the psionicist, eyes blazing with fury.

Larren's crossbow may be defective, since again his bolt goes astray, disappearing into the darkness beyond the crossbowman. (Att 10 misses)

Before the wolf can sink it's teeth into the halberdier, the man's weapon comes down again, brutally chopping the animal's shoulder, and bringing it down. (-9 hp wolf -5/13) The wolf vanishes an instant later, back to nature.

Redbeard's flame lashes out, flying with uncanny accuracy to light into the captain's jaw. (Att 18 crit, 12 confirms, 11 dmg)  The man screams in agony...and falls to the floor in a clatter of steel.

Broderick, seeing his foe fall, steps up, into the doorway, and smashes at the halberdier with his hammer. (Att 16 hit, 9 dmg) The man crumples to the floor, his helmet dented and bloody.

Jillian, too, sees her opportunity, and moves past Broderick into the hallway, tumbling (Tumble 18 succeeds) easily past the crossbowmen, and stabbing at the wounded one. (Att 9 misses) Unfortunately the man ducks.

The crossbowmen focus their efforts on felling the agile elven woman, one of them scoring a long slash along her ribs. (-8 hp Jillian)

In the next moment, Johanna follows Jillian out the door, and the crossbowmen suddenly find themselves between the two women. What could have been a rather useful situation is spoiled, though, when Johanna nearly slips and falls in the wolf's blood, her mighty sword blow going awry. (Att 9 fails)

Still, the eyes of the four men go from Johanna's blood covered visage, to Broderick, and one of them says, "Will you take our surrender?"

OOC

Order of Initiative: Pauly(P), Larren(L), Redbeard(R), Broderick(B), Jillian(I), crossbowmen(c), Johanna(J)



```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
1xx"
2cI"
3cccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
4xJxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5=B===============
6.............................
7PLR..........................
8xxx..........................
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 6, 2007)

*Redbeard 17/17 hp AC 15*

[sblock=assuming we accept surrender]Redbeard wrinkles his nose slightly at the smell of burning flesh.  "Throw down ye weapons, and take off ye armor.  Now tell us what we can be expectin' to find ahead.  Where that chanting be comin' from and how many of ye are left?"[/sblock]

[sblock=if we continue to fight them]Redbeard draws his scimitar as he moves forward coming to a stop next to Johanna.  He raises his shield to deflect any oncoming blows before cutting at one of the men with his scimitar.  OOC: move to A4 or C4 and attack, +1 att 1d6 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Assuming we accept their surrender, I take it everybody wants to continue on after we turn them over to the authorities (or just tie them up and leave them until we finish).  There is more chanting ahead, and for the most part, we still have much of our resources left.  Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Apr 7, 2007)

Larren tosses down his crossbow, disgusted with the ineffective weapon.  "Well, why not?  Lay down your weapons and we'll talk.  Mind explaining what's going on down here?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Johanna howled a belling shout of triumph as the enemy captain fell, and she waded forward towards the next opponent.  Through the haze of feral rage, she only dimly sensed to fear in the remaining cult soldiers.  Her greatsword still felt light in her hands, ready to strike again...

OOC: Since Johanna is last in the initiative order, her actions depend on what happens first.  If the remaining enemy either drop their weapons or get down, she will consider them no threat, and will drop out of rage and fall back for a breather while the others deal with our "prisoners".  If any of them are still standing and armed when her turn arrives, she will attack them; rage round 4, AC 14, attack +6, damage 2d6 +6

OOC 2:[sblock] If they surrender, we should definitely go on, after we do a quick round of healing.  This group ought to represent the  majority of their forces- if they had any more cheap muscle it would be out here already.  We might be able to end this problem right here- but if we leave again, whoever is left will almost certainly get away (since I can't imagine they would try to hold on here after losing so much in the way of resources)[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Pauly "The Psion"*

"Surrender? Yes, yes surrender! Surrender would be a thing." Says Pauly as he closes his eyes and takes a deap breath. Collecting his thoughts he opens his eyes and looks between his friends their new prisioners. "Perhaps our escorts at the front of the caves could watch over them as we finish this once and for all." Stats Pauly. 

OOC: (5/11 PP, 18 AC, 11HP)


----------



## Fenris (Apr 10, 2007)

Broderick puts away his warhammer, picks up his axe, and nods with the rest of the party accepting the surrender.

As the men put down their weapons, Broderick will move forward to take them and stand between them and the rest of the tunnel so they cannot flee.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 11, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 Morning*
_beneath Stonegate_

The battle comes to an end, as the crossbowmen surrender their weapons, with worried glances at the blood covered harridan that the normally attractive Johanna has become.  Of course her rage leaves her a few moments later, leaving her tired, but by then the crossbowmen are disarmed.

As they are marched back to the guard post, they seem unwilling to speak, until the one that first offered the surrender says, "Bah, we owe them nothing, the fanatic bastards! Six months ago, we were part of the Iron Manticore company, sworn to the Baron of Three Forks. We fought a battle with the Dark Rune, and the Baron was defeated, most of our company killed.  We who remained were taken by the orcs, who dragged us off to Rivenshield Delve, as slaves for the old dwarven mines.  Instead, these crazy Ebon Flame bastards show up, with a Drow Speaker, of all things. They buy us from the orcs, give us back our gear, and bring us here.  That swine of a captain killed four of the lads before we got through the mountains, and you've done for most of the rest of us.  What's left of them are in the shrine, chanting in their death speech to their precious Ebon Flame, probably raising the dead against you. There is the chief priest, and two of his acolytes, left. Plus some walking dead, four or six of them. I'm not sure, we're not allowed to enter their "place of the flame."

The guards take charge of the prisoners, and the group makes its way back down into the darkness.  A fairly short walk takes them past the scenes of their previous battles, heading north, then turning west, checking a few empty rooms as they go. Some of them appear to have been used as sleeping quarters, but aren't used any more, and one of them has a considerable store of water, food, torches, and other supplies.

Their trek brings them finally to a pair of double doors, on the northern wall of the east-west hallway. The doors are heavy oak, bound in old black iron, and seem quite solid. From behind it can be heard the almost frantic sounds of speech in some dark tongue. A quick examination indicates that the heavy doors are barred from the other side, quite securely.

The hallway continues on past the doors, to the west, going about 40' past the doors before  ending in a blank wall.  Interestingly, as Jillian and Broderick look over this wall, they find that a hidden catch will cause a 5' section of the wall to swing outward, revealing a passage beyond. Inside the hidden passage, immediately to the left/south, is a metal barred gate, with a huge old chain, and iron padlock, with steps leading downwards beyond. To the right/north, a narrow passage heads north. The floor of the passage is covered in a fine layer of dust, as if no one has trod it for many, many, years.

OOC:

500 xp each 

Loot:
1 suit masterwork full plate
1 masterwork heavy shield
1 masterwork heavy flail
1 masterwork shortsword
4 halberds
4 heavy crossbows w/36 bolts
9 bucklers
5 breastplates
4 chain shirts
4 shortswords
4 longswords
1 morningstar
1 longspear
10 daggers
1 silver Ebon Flame unholy symbol.

2 potions cure light wounds (CL1)
1 potion protection from good (CL1)
1 potion bull's strength (CL3)
1 potion cure moderate wounds (CL3)


150 gp
84 sp
200 gp in misc brooches, rings, etc.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Before heading back in Jillian grabs the silver Ebon Flame unholy symbol. "Hmmm. This might come in handy later." She places it in her pouch as the group heads back in to take care of the last of their problem.

Later:
She looks at all the options and then back at her companions as she whispers. "Which way?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> *May 3, 1106 Morning*
> _beneath Stonegate_
> 
> Their trek brings them finally to a pair of double doors, on the northern wall of the east-west hallway. The doors are heavy oak, bound in old black iron, and seem quite solid. From behind it can be heard the almost frantic sounds of speech in some dark tongue. A quick examination indicates that the heavy doors are barred from the other side, quite securely.




Johanna was uncharacteristically terse and sullen for some time after her rage passed, as if those few moments expended nearly all of her emotion.  As they explored the tunnels, though, her good nature seemed to slowly return, and by the time they finished thier sweep a broad smile adorned her face once more.  She looked with great interest at the ancient hidden tunnel- who could know what secrets lay unclaimed down that shadowy, forgotten path?  But that particular riddle was for another time- they had important work still to be done.  And so it was that she stood before those heavy, ominous doors...

"So they tell us it is just a few priests, and some of their shambling dead, who remain back there.  Do we have any good surprises lined up, or any easy way through these doors?  Or are we going to have to do things the hard way?"  Even as she spoke, she rolled her broad shoulders almost unconsciously, and drew the heavy woodsman's axe from her backpack.  Especially with those iron bands, it would take some time to cut through the doors, but it ought to work.

OOC: We probably ought to just pile up the loot so far- except the potions, which we can parcel out to those in need.  As far as the priests go, we ought to lead with the alchemists fire, and possibly more of "Pauly's" entangling power (that was nice...).  With the doors actually barred, I don't know if we've got any options besides brute force- but time is not really a big pressure right now...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 12, 2007)

*Redbeard 17/17 hp AC 15*

"When the time be right would ye like me to use make a mist to cover our entrance?"   Redbeard asks.  "Ye don't think that hidden passage leads to this room?  We wouldn't want foes sneakin up behind us."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Pauly "The Psion"*

"Judging from the floors, I think it is safe to say that our advisaries do not know of these tunnels." Says Pauly in a careful tone as he takes a careful eye to the passage ways. "And that can be to our advantage." He says to the group. Sparking another tinder twig he gives the group an eager smile and says, "The priests can wait."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 13, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard hesitates to follow Pauly into the tunnel at first.  "Perhaps this is leadin' to tha room with the carrion an' priests.  They might not be havin' found it yet."  Redbeard then follows any who enter into the tunnel.

[sblock=ooc]I'll use survival skill to try and determine whether the open tunnel moves along the room with the undead.   Survival +9.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 13, 2007)

Redbeard is able to determine that the passage to the north is at least going the right direction. Broderick's darkvision is able to see that the passage goes about 50' north, before ending in another heavy oak door.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 14, 2007)

Larren groans at the thought of more battle.  "I wonder how many guys are in there that they're not telling us about.  Oh well, guess we'll find out.  But before we charge in, does anyone need healing?  I didn't get much chance to cast in that last battle, so I'm all charged up."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2007)

"Hold lads, let's let Jillian here take a look at this lock before we go ahead' off otherwise. Best to know if we hove more'n one way ter go" suggests Broderick.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 14, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"I be fine Larren.  Yes, let the elf girl check out that lock.  I still say we go ahead and see if this here passage leads to the room with the priests and carrion."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 16, 2007)

*May 3, 1106, Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

Jillian finds that she can indeed unlock the heavy padlock, though it is a struggle, the lock is long unused, and is both massive and well-made, making it quite difficult to deal with. The lock and chain are easily removed, and the barred door opens easily enough. Beyond are steps leading down, and in the dim lighting it can be seen that the steps go down 25' before coming to what looks like the back of another secret door.

The narrow passage to the north certainly seems more promising from the viewpoint of getting to the evil priests.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 17, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Let us be goin' in the direction of north, perhaps we could catch those priests and carrion by surprise."   Redbeard scratches his chin, a fine cloud of dandruff falling out and mixing with the dust already on the floor.  He waddles down the north passage, behind any companions that wish to take the lead.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian moves forward slowly, checking for traps as she goes.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 17, 2007)

*'Pualy' The Psion*

“It is not that I am try to stall the inevitable,” Pipes Pauly as he looks towards the group and then back down the passage, “Its just that my curiosity is getting the better of me and I can’t help but wonder what might be lying behind this false wall.” Explains Pauly in a child like wonder as he inches further down the passage.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

Broderick follows closely behind Jillian as they move down the passage way to the north. While here eyes scour the floors and walls for traps, Broderick keeps a keen eye out for any threats to her.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 18, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

Larren patches up the injuries the party has sustained, the power of Entropy speeding their healing,(-3 orisons,-1 1st level spell) returning everyone to full health.

Jillian leads the way into the narrow corridor, with Broderick following closely. There is only room for one person at a time to move down the secret passage. Johanna follows the first pair in, leaving Larren and Redbeard in the main hallway, and Pauly starting to sidle down the previously barred steps.

Jillian only moves 15' down the secret passage when she stops, looking suspiciously at the floor.  Her tools come out, and she starts to probe at the floor, then her eyes widen as there is a 'click' and both she and Broderick drop from sight.  The dwarf almost manages to catch himself on the lip of the suddenly opened pit, but fails. Both fall 20' to the floor of the 10'x5' pit. (-6 hp Jillian, -9 hp Broderick) The worst part though is the spikes that line that floor. 

Three of the spikes skewer Jillian as she lands awkwardly, leaving her impaled, bleeding and unconscious. (-12 hp Jillian (-8/10)).  Broderick lands even worse, and he too is bleeding and motionless after the fall. (-16 hp Broderick (-7/22))

Perhaps to add insult to injury, there is a clunking sound, and on the far(north) side of the pit, a huge axe blade starts to swing back and forth, pendulum fashion, from the ceiling.  It is no immediate threat to the adventurers, though it might have been to anyone who'd managed to leap clear of the pit on that side.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

Broderick (-7/22 hp)

*gurgle*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 18, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard hears the sound of a scream and a thump from the hallway and he peers in.  He walks forward to see his companions in a pit, skewered by spikes.  He quickly begins to rummage through his backpack.  "Curses!  Anybody be havin a rope?  We need to be gettin' down there before they be bleedin' out!"

[sblock=ooc]How many healing potions have be aquired thus far as a group?  Just the two we got from Morris?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 19, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Redbeard hears the sound of a scream and a thump from the hallway and he peers in.  He walks forward to see his companions in a pit, skewered by spikes.  He quickly begins to rummage through his backpack.  "Curses!  Anybody be havin a rope?  We need to be gettin' down there before they be bleedin' out!"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]How many healing potions have be aquired thus far as a group?  Just the two we got from Morris?[/sblock]




Johanna gave a single worried glance into the pit- her worst fears were quickly realized when she saw that neither of their trapped compatriots was moving.  "I think our only rope is already down there," she said with a sigh.  And there was no time to go looking for more rope in any of the rooms that they had ransacked- death might be only moments away.  "If any of you healers have power left, I could try to lower you partway by hand- but we need to choose quickly..."

OOC:[sblock] We got a couple of CLW and a Cure Moderate from the last battle loot, and anything we have left over individually, but I think that is it.  If someone else volunteers, Johanna will help them down into the pit as gently as possible- otherwise she will go herself.  By hanging off the edge, that should cut the drop somewhat, and it gives a better chance of missing the worst of the spikes.  If she goes, she will use both her CLW potions (one on each victim), then go through Broderick's pack for rope.  She won't wait long for anyone else to volunteer either...[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2007)

OOC: Shouldn't Broderick be at -3/22? -9 fall + -16 spikes = -25. 22 - 25 = -3.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 19, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOC: Shouldn't Broderick be at -3/22? -9 fall + -16 spikes = -25. 22 - 25 = -3.




OOC: I was already down two hp from the fight, but that should still leave me at 20-25= -5

so still *gurgle* I say


----------



## Imerak (Apr 20, 2007)

Larren gasps, and then pales as he sees the bloody forms of his companions at the bottom of the pit.  "I'll heal them!  Get me down there!"  Running shakily, he runs over to Joanna, motioning for her to lower her down like she suggested.  Larren will try to find footing without spikes on it, and cast a healing spell on the immobile Jillian.

[sblock="OOC"]Cure light wounds, getting rid of suggestion.  Losing disguise self for the earlier clw, and all of the orisons except light.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 20, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: I was already down two hp from the fight, but that should still leave me at 20-25= -5
> 
> so still *gurgle* I say




OOC: Curses! Foiled again by simple subtraction! -3 it is.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Pauly The Psion*

“Take these as well then.” Offers Pauly as he hands Larren all oh curative potions. Though he is not that string he does his best to help the large warrior lower Larren into the pit.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 20, 2007)

*May 3, 1106CR Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

With Pauly's assistance, Johanna lowers Larren as far as they can manage into the pit. (Pauly Str assist 10 success, Johanna Str check 14 success)  He drops down the rest of the way, landing badly, and managing to impale his foot on a spike. (Larren Dex check 8 fails, -9 hp Larren 6/15) While they are managing this, both Broderick and Jillian continue bleeding. (-1 hp each, -4/22 Broderick, -9/10 Jillian) Despite the pain, Larren does manage to powerfully focus the power of entropy to heal Jillian. (+10 hp Jillian 1/10) Broderick bleeds a bit more. (-1 hp Broderick, -5/22).  Then Larren pours the most powerful of the healing potions down the dwarf's gullet. (+15 hp Broderick, 10/22).

Both Jillian and Broderick are conscious, though not in the best condition, and Larren too is hurt .  The axe on the far side of the pit continues it's swinging back and forth.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 21, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard stands at the edge of the pit, telling Larren how to place his feet.  "No, ye fool, ye other left!"  Seeing Larren's boot begin to darken with blood he passes down both of his potions of CLW as well.  "Take these, it should be heain'l most of ye wounds.  Ye be havin' rope down there Broderick?  I make a mighty fine anchor if ye needs to climb up."  While those in the pit search their bags and take any more potions, Redbeard carefully takes his longspear and places against the haft of the swinging axe, trying to slow it's momentum.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 22, 2007)

"Ow!  Ow!"  Larren winces as he feels the spikes drive through his feet. He puts a hand out on the pit wall to balance, barely able to stand but knowing that falling down would not be a good idea at this point.  He catches the potion that's offered to him and chugs it down, making sure to find safe footing before healing his wounds.  "I don't suppose you have any rope, thief girl?  Seems like something you would have in your bag of tools."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Ye be havin' rope down there Broderick?  I make a mighty fine anchor if ye needs to climb up."




"Aye, Red, aye" says Broderick wearily as the dwarf slowly unloads his pack to search for some rope. He find the length quickly despite his apparent slowness and tosses a length up to Redbeard. "Up wit' the both of ye, I'll hold this end."  says Broderick to Larren and Jillian


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 23, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard grabs ahold of the rope, putting all his massive weight into keeping in place.  He looks around to see if there is anything stable to tie it to.  If not he ties it to himself and plants his feet and motions the others to help him keep his balance.  "Ye may climb up, I be ready.  How much more healin do ye be needin'?  Perhaps we should take some loot up and buy a healin' wand quick like."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 23, 2007)

*May 3, 1106CR, Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

The pit, liberally speckled here and there with the blood of the adventurers, becomes a scene of considerable activity.  Larren drinks down both potions, before his wounds heal up. (Full health) Redbeard's attempts to stop the axe's movements don't have much effect, the axe continuing the deadly arc, powered by some dwarven machinework hidden in the ceiling above.

The efforts to get everybody up and out of the pit turn out to take the combined efforts of Redbeard, Pauly, and Johanna. Broderick, clad in iron, is no lightweight. Larren and Jillian are much less difficult to extract.

In the end, though, everyone is up, on the south side of the pit.  Across ten feet of open space is the swinging axe, and beyond that, a length of hallway leading to an iron-bound oak door.

As they consider their next move, the distant sound of chanting, from back in the main hallway, stops.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 23, 2007)

"I thinks we'll be having some more o' them walking dead coming along now, what with the chanting stopping and all. Maybe we need to see to 'em first"  suggests a weary and bloody Broderick.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Pauly The Psion*

“Yes, Yes.” Agrees Pauli. Picking himself up off the ground he peers back towards the Clerics and calls back towards the group. “Perhaps a return visit to our formidable musicians would be the wiser course of action. That is unless we want to spend more time with that blade?” Says Pauli.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 24, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Yes, let us be movin' back towards the carrion and priests.  There be nothin' here for us now, unless the elven lass can be stoppin' that there blade."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 25, 2007)

"I told you we should have just done the hard work and gone in the front way," Johanna muttered, more to herself than to anyone in particular.  "Let's get back out into the wider hall so we don't get backed right into this pit all over again.  We'll deal with the pit and the blade later."

OOC: Johanna will attempt to make her way back out into the wider hallway sections before the expected undead arrive.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 25, 2007)

"Well that was an unfortunate detour," Larren remarks.  "Yes, let's go and take care of those undead... and I pray that they're undead.  At least I can hit the bloody zombies."  Larren doesn't mention that he's almost out of spells -- he wants to keep the bad news within reason.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue*

Jillian follows after the others into the hallway.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

Pauli joins the group as they make their way to the heavily barred door. As the group begins to talk tactics, he double checks his personal ward and then mentally prepares his much acclaimed and highly effective ‘Ball-A-Goo’. 

OOC: Checks to see if his 3min Force shield is still up and for how much longer. He will expend 1 PP if it needs to be re-manifested. Finally, (if possible) he will manifest and then hold action on his Entangling Ectoplasm until he sees a caster. 

OOC1: How many cure potions do we have left?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 26, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 13*

Redbeard straps his shield to his back and pulls out his longspear.  "I can almost smell the carrion from here."  Redbeard makes sure he is in the second rank of warriors so he may be able to use his spear in the battle.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 26, 2007)

May 3, 1106 CR, Afternoon
beneath Stonegate

The adventurers pile out of the secret passage, and move back into the hall, fully prepared to meet a wave of walking carrion.  The double doors stand closed, with only an ominous silence behind them.

The adventurer's stand, ready for the battle, for several minutes.  The doors don't open. There is no wave of undead horror, no assault by the forces of Malice. Just the door, and the silence.

Pauly's defensive shield is re-energized, and he is ready with his ectoplasm. 

Just as they are convinced that nothing is going to happen, at least right now, there is a creaking of the door, and a clunking as the heavy bar clatters to the floor.

The doors are hauled inward, and open.

Revealing an short antechamber, 20' wide(E-W), and 30' long(N-S) with a 10' wide open doorway on the far side, and a single door on the east wall, about halfway down. The large opening seems wreathed in shifting shadows, though there are several figures dimly visible beyond.

Only two walking dead are immediately visible, the pair that opened the doors, and they make no move to attack the group.

A voice comes from the shadows, faintly mocking, a cold evil apparent in every syllable. "So you are the best that the city of Stonegate, bastion of the north, could manage?  This may be easier then I thought."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 26, 2007)

Broderick hefts his axe in readiness and mocks the speaker 
"And if ye are the best the Ebon Flame can manage, this will be easier than we thought, and we shall relieve ourselves upon the Dark Flame extinguishing it forever."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 26, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 13*

Redbeard guffaws at the words of the dark priest.  "Ye friends said the same thing bout us.  They be carrion now, the kind that be stayin' dead."

[sblock=ooc]Delay until more opponents show themselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

The psionic adept lets the warriors hack at the mindless corpses as he patiently waits for the casters to show themselves.

OOC: Delay action until he sees a caster within range.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 27, 2007)

"If you have more tha words for your defense, then be about it," Johanna snarls.  "If not, then surrender now, lest we leave all of you and your pet abominations broken and bleeding."  With the prospect of combat, and a resolution to this menace nearly at hand, Johanna found herself smiling a wide, nearly feral smile.  As she waited, though, she took a prudent moment to take one hand from the hilt of her sword long enough to fish a surprise from her belt pouch.

OOC: [sblock] Draw and prep one botle of alchemical fire- ready to throw if a caster presents themselves.  If only undead attack, throw bottle at shadowy shapes in darkness (more to get it out of hand safely than as an effective attack), then ready for melee.  AC 16, HP 20 of 20; ranged +4 for alchemical fire, melee +4 greatsword[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 27, 2007)

*May 3, 1106CR*
_beneath Stonegate_

"If only you knew the forces you are trifling with."  There is a dry chuckle, and then the voice from the shadows speaks more forcibly. "Zeln...slaughter this paltry rabble, and bring their corpses to the Pit.  It will be amusing to have them leading the charge on the appointed day."

Another voice answers, "Er...your Eminence? These won't be the last they send."

"Zeln, Zeln, Zeln...think of it as an opportunity to win distinction by your devoted service. Trial refines, and strengthens. It's perfectly sound theology.  Now, get to killing, I have matters to attend to."

"Right..er...ah...oh.  Right. Zombies, Kill the interlopers!"

Both of the zombies by the doors approach the group, as do four more from the shadows. Some of the zombies look eeriely familiar...the female ranger is one of them, as is the first evil cleric that they killed.

Zeln, and whomever else is with him, remains in the shadows.

*OOC*
_Order of Initiative - Pauly, Redbeard, Zeln, Jillian, Dark Clerics, Johanna, Larren, Broderick, Zombies_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01...xxxxxxx...
02...xx?xxxx...
03...=??=......
04...xzzx.......
05...xzzx.......
06...xxxx.......................
07...xxxx.........................
08...xxxx.........................
09...zxxz...
10...=xx=...
11xxxxBJxxxx
12xxxLIRPxxx
```


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian draws her bow and an arrow, and fires at one of the lead zombies approaching from the shadows (H5).

OOC: Longbow +4 ranged 1d8 dmg x3 100ft P


----------



## Imerak (Apr 28, 2007)

Larren feels sick as he watches men he saw die shamble out as zombies.  _Well, I guess they had to come from somewhere._  Whipping out his holy symbol, Larren mutters a brief plea to chaos and attempts to turn the undead.

[sblock="OOC:"]AC 18, hp 15, turning +1[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 13*

Redbeard hesitates, waiting for his companions to act.

[sblock=ooc]If the zombies are turned, Redbeard will resheathe his longspear, and draw his shield as he moves into the room.  If the zombies are not turned, Redbeard will cast the scroll of obscuring mist to conceal their positions.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Johanna shifted her stance just slightly, but resisted the urge to charge forward into battle- they had a good choke point at the doorway.  Under her breath, she began a quiet, steady chant, focusing on the trial ahead.

ooc:[sblock] If the zombies have not moved into melee range by her action, or if other targets appear, Johanna will throw her prepared flask of alchemical fire (visible spellcasters first, rear rank of zombies second choice).  If opponents are in melee range, stow the fireflask and attack with greatsword.  AC 16, HP 20 of 20, +4 to hit missile or melee.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 29, 2007)

“Lets end this. Once and for all.” States Pauly. The psionic adept lets the warriors hack at the mindless corpses as he patiently waits for the casters to show themselves.

OOC: Delay action until he sees a caster within range.  5/11PP, 18AC, 11hp,


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2007)

Still woozy from his earlier fall, Broderick waits for the effects of Larren's turn.
[sblock=OOC]
If Larren's turn fails, Broderick will hold and attack if the zombies close. If Larren's turn succeed, he will drink a potion of CLW (he still had his two from the tavern) and then close as much as he can. [/sblock]

HP:10/22
AC 18
Attack +6, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Apr 30, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 CR,afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

Pauly and Redbeard both hesitate a moment, awaiting developments, the ectoplasmic ball of goo sort of hovering above Pauly's hand in a faintly disturbing fashion, pulsating and slurping wetly.

A figure emerges from the shadows, dressed in a chain shirt, and black leathers, the symbol of the ebon flame etched onto the light helm he wears. A crackling aura of dark flames surrounds him. Jillian recognizes him as one of the rogues she's met from time to time in the streets above. He was using the name Bloody Moe then, and it fit his rather brutal style of back alley muggings and murder. He disappeared perhaps a year ago, when he had drawn the full attention of the Thane and the city guard.  Now apparently he is Zeln of the Ebon Flame. Or perhaps he always was.  

In any case, Pauly's ectoplasm flies at him, and he grins darkly as he ducks under it, without pausing. (Atk 12 misses) Then he lifts a light crossbow, takes careful aim, and fires it at Larren. The bolt is well aimed, but Larren's new breastplate blunts much of the otherwise lethal shot. (-9 hp Larren)

Jillian's arrow finds its mark in the zombie she aimed at (Atk 17 hit) but simply hangs in the dead flesh. (Dmg 4-5=0)

From the shadows, a voice calls for blessings in the name of the Ebon Flame, while another calls down down imprecations of woe upon the adventurers. (Will Saves: Pauly 9 fail, Redbeard 21 save, Broderick 20 save, Johanna 8 fail, Larren 11 fail, Jillian 5 fail.) Pauly, Johanna, Larren, and Jillian all feel a wave of malice wash over them, blighting their minds, and demoralizing them. (-1 to atk and saves vs. fear)

Perhaps it is the bolt sticking in his upper chest, or the horror sweeping over him, but Larren finds he just can't seem to focus properly on the power of change, life, and entropy. (Turn Check 3, no effect)

Redbeard reads off the scroll, and the area of the doorway is surrounded by an obscuring mist, making it hard to distinguish things further then 5' away.

Johanna's greatsword chops into the zombie nearest her, one of the "doormen" (Atk 11 hits, 11 dmg) the blade chopping deep in dead flesh, yet the thing remains.

Broderick chops away at the same zombie, deciding its best to take down one foe then hurt two. His axe (atk 16 hits, 9 dmg) finishes what Johanna started, bringing the undead thing to the ground.

The remaining doorman swings a crude club at Broderick, but the dwarf easily bats it away. No further zombies emerge from the mist, and the group is unable to see beyond it into the room.


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01...xxxxxxx...
02...x??xxxx...
03...=??=......
04...????.......
05...????.......
06...????.......................
07...????.........................
08...????.........................
09...????...
10...=xz=...
11xxxxBJxxxx
12xxxLIRPxxx
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 13*

[sblock=ooc other PCs]Okay so I took care of covering our entrance, that should give us time to finish up that last zombie in the entry area.  We might want to hang back as we kill the other four as well.  The fog will negate any sneak attacking rogues(sorry tailspinner).  I have one CLW spell remaining, should I heal Larren or save it for SNA I?  I am leaning towards saving it at this point(I forget how we are doing for healing and hp).  For now...[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc, BD]How are you going to handle the mist and aid another?  I'd like to give Johanna a bonus to attack, and I know the zombie is there from before I cast the mist.  Would I have a 50/50 chance to succeed even I made the AC 10 attack roll?  Or can I not do it at all because they have total concealment?  I guess if I can do it(even with the miss chance) I will.  If I can't do it, I'll just poke at it with my longspear which I pick back up. Either way:  +1 att, 1d8 damage.   If the zombie is down, Redbeard will cast a cure minor wounds on Larren, or somebody else that is hurt and in reach.[/sblock]

Redbeard bends down into the mist, picking up his spear from where he dropped it to pull out the scroll.  The mist helped to cool his sweaty frame.  He knows a zombie is in front of Johanna, it was there before he called the mist.  Wanting to keep as silent as possible so as to got give away his position, Redbeard stabs his spear overhead of Johanna, trying to aid Johanna is striking the carrion or just get a lucky blow in himself.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2007)

*Pauli The Psion*

“Well that was highly unfortunate.” Signs the mind caster. “I was hoping more on the lines of that actually sticking to misguided cult leader. Oh well.” With his crossbow in hand he does his best to help deal with the Zombies, but realizes that he is incredibly ill suited for the task. 

OOC: Going to save the Power Points until the clerics shows himself again. Plus Pauli gave all of his CLW potions to the Larren before.


----------



## Fenris (May 1, 2007)

Broderick will chop at the remaining zombie.

[sblock] Unless Johanna drops him, in which case, he'll down a CLW potion [/sblock]

HP:10/22
AC 18
Attack +6, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 1, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian fires another arrow at where she last saw Bloody Moe.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 2, 2007)

Johanna fought to master the discomfort and dismay that the dark cleric's spell had caused within her.  Her steady chant faltered for a moment, and her hands felt unsteady on the hilt of her greatsword.  Buther friends still stood with her, and foes were still there to fight.  As the first zombie fell, she turned slightly to swing at the next one- while she still felt the spell, she would not let it master her.  

OOC: [sblock] Swinging at remaining zombie, unless a more tempting target is in melee range by her turn.  AC 16, HP 20 of 20, melee attack +4-1 spell =+3, damage 2d6 +3[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (May 2, 2007)

Larren keeps his hands wrapped tight around his holy symbol, sick with fear.  _Damn... there are too many of them... get them away from me!  No... I don't want to.  I said I don't want to!_  Feverishly trying to convince himself, he raises the symbol again.  "Chaos, save me!  Open a path through this wall of death!"

[sblock="OOC"]HP 6, AC 18, turn check +1.
I don't need healing right away, but another good blow and I'd be down.[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 2, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 CR, Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

The mists shift around the adventurers, obscuring almost everything.

Pauli waits, hoping to see one of the evil clerics make an appearance.

Zeln's voice can be heard through the mist, as he says, "Alright, then, zombies...wait till you can see them clearly, then kill them. You two, knock over that table, and use it for a barricade. We'll see how long this magic mist lasts."

Jillian's arrow is launched blindly through the mists, at the general sound of the rogue's voice, and vanishes (Atk 6 misses)

There is a dull sound of wood hitting stone, then being dragged.

Johanna's blade chops into the remaining doorman, fueled perhaps by her fears, (atk 18 hits, 14 dmg) yet the creature remains standing.

Larren draws deep within himself. While the turning isn't his best effort, it does send the doorman fleeing back into the mists, and there is the faint sound of other corpses fleeing beyond.  (Turn 11 (2HD) dmg 6 HD)

Redbeard's spear is lifted and advanced, but no opponents appear.

Broderick drinks down a rather unpleasant tasting healing potion, but it works well (+9 hp Broderick) closing much of his remaining wounds.
*
OOC*

_Order of Initiative: Pauli, Zeln, Jillian, Dark Clerics, Johanna, Larren, Redbeard, Broderick, Zombies
_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01...xxxxxxx...
02...x??xxxx...
03...=??=......
04...????.......
05...????.......
06...????.......................
07...????.........................
08...????.........................
09...????...
10...=xx=...
11xxxxBJxxxx
12xxxLIRPxxx
```


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

In low tones, the mind mage whispers to his friends, “Maybe we can set that table a blaze? Cause a bit of chaos amongst their ranks?”


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 3, 2007)

Johanna squinted warily into the swirling fog- with no opponents in easy sight, she devoted most of her thoughts to combating the effects of the uncomfortable spell.  She nodded light at Pauly's suggestion, but she couldn't really see a solid target.  "Do we hold until the mist fades, my friends?," she asked quietly.  "Perhaps whatever magics they have used will fade as well, and we have much of our power left.  Certainly they seem to be dug in deep here, but I think we can take them."

OOC: Johanna will continue to hold the line at the doorway unless the others want to push forward.


----------



## Imerak (May 3, 2007)

"Yeah, there's no point charging in if we can't see anything," Larren adds.  It pains him to say it, seeing as how he'd like nothing more than to charge in and bash in some heads, but he controls himself.  "I say we wait until it goes down."


----------



## Fenris (May 3, 2007)

"Nah, gimme the flask, I'll taker up and get the table a goin'. Then we'll wait out the mist, when it's gone, no mist! Plus we can decide to move inta surprise 'em" whispers Broderick back.

HP:19/22
AC 18
Attack +6, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 3, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

"The mist should last a minute and only be goin' out 'bout twenty feet,"  Redbeard whispers, his massive frame hid by the fog.  "I say we stalk the carrion while the fog is still thick, they won't be fightin' back thanks to Larren.  Some of us should be goin' after the live ones too.  Who wants who?"
Redbeard then puts his longspear back into it's sheathe and pulls out his shield


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

*'Pauli' The Psion*

“Stalking? I have never stalked anything or anyone before.” He says quizzically. “Sounds like fun.” He retorts with a smile. Looks at the alchemies fire and towards the priests he quietly offers, “Let one of use dash out and use the fire bottle on the table. And then we can lash out during the chaos.”

OOC: 5/11PP, 18AC, 11hp


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

"Be handin' me an firebomb, I be doin it,"  Redbeard says as he steps forward.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 6, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Be handin' me an firebomb, I be doin it,"  Redbeard says as he steps forward.




Johanna reached into her pouch and retrieved one of the alchemical fire flasks that she purchased.  Even as she seemed ready to hand it over, though, she paused and gave Redbeard a worried look.  "Perhaps one of our more light-footed folk might be a better harrier", she said, with a quick glance in Jillian's direction.  "But either way, let us get to it- we've been debating for long enough..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 7, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

"Perhaps the elven lass would be a better choice," Redbeard whispers.  "Let us be ready for what be comin'."  He then turns toward Broderick, whispering a prayer and touches one of his remaining wounds.

[sblock=ooc]Cure minor on Broderick[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2007)

*Jillian 1/10 hp AC 15*

Jiilian nods and pulls one of the alchemist fires from the trap out of her pack. Then she looks out into the fog to decide which way to go.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 8, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

As the plan begins to take form, Pauli smiles as he holds out his hand begins to form another ball of slurping Ectoplasm. “Hopefully this one sticks this time.” He whispers in glee. 

OOC: Prepares another Ball of Ectoplasm. PP: 4/11, AC 18, HP 11/11, R.T.Att.: +3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 8, 2007)

*May 3, 1106 CR Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

Things get interesting very quickly.

The party readies itself, and Jillian moves north, to the edge of the mist, looking out of it to where she can now see, barricaded across the northern door, a very solid looking table, it's top stained dark with old blood.  Three zombies stand just outside the mist, holding clubs. Two armored figures crouch behind the table, crossbows leveled. Two crossbow bolts snap at her as soon as she appears, both of them fortuitously missing the barely-standing rogue.  Her own throw arches up, and the tiny vial of fire breaks against the tabletop, causing a small fire, but splashing both of the priests. (Atk 11 hits, 4 fire dmg to table)

Johanna and Broderick both charge out, laying into the zombies before they can react. Their attacks are almost choreographed, Johanna striking marginally faster, her blade biting deep into dead flesh. (22 hit, 10 dmg) Broderick's axe finishes the job, removing the zombie's head. (26 hit, 10 dmg) The heavy axe then slams into the zombie beside the first, crashing into its side (25 hit, 12 dmg)

At just that moment, out of the mist behind and to the side of the two battlers, a figure comes tumbling. It is in fact Zeln, or Bloody Moe, whichever you prefer. Held in both of his hands is a longsword, which he tries to insert into Johanna's back. However, the wily rogue obviously misjudged his distance, and misses badly.

Just at that point, Redbeard and Larren come out of the mist, and both of them lay into the rogue, with scimitar and morningstar. Larren bashes him with some force, rocking Zeln forward. (19 hits, 8 dmg)  Redbeard takes full advantage, scimitar slashing for the man's throat, stopped only by the edge of the light helm he wears. (20 threat, 5 fail, 5 dmg)

Pauli, too, comes out of the mist, and his pulsating ball of ectoplasmic goo flies straight and true, wrapping Zeln in slime, slowing his movements. (22 hits)

The remaining two zombies swing clumsily at Broderick, one club batted away easily, the other smacking into his shoulder. (-6 hp Broderick)


*OOC:*
Well, this time the bad guys had the really sucky round. About time for it, I reckon. I took some liberties with actions, trying to have the characters react to a changing situation. Most especially, I didn't have Redbeard use alchemist's fire, due to the close range of the situation.

Note that both Jillian and Larren are still in the very northernmost edge of the mist effect.

_New Order of Initiative: Jillian, Dark Priests, Johanna, Broderick, Zeln, Larren, Redbeard, Pauli, Zombies_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01...xxxxxxx...
02...xxxxxxx...
03...=pp=......
04...xxxx.......
05...xzxz.......
06...xBJx.......................
07...xPRZ.........................
08...xxIL.........................
09...xxxx...
10...=xx=...
11xxxxxxxxxx
12xxxxxxxxxx
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 8, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

[sblock=OOC]BD, your decision for Redbead was perfectly fine.  Should Zeln fall, then Redbeard will summon a wolf to attack the priests.  Otherwise, I'd keep actions as below.[/sblock]

"Cursed helm!"  Stepping into a flanking position as deftly as possible with his great bulk, Redbeard slashes at the now entangled Zeln with his scimitar.

Attack with scimitar from flanking +3, 1d6 damage.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 9, 2007)

Johanna smiled broadly, and once more began that quiet rhythmic chant that so often accompanied her swordplay.  While the battle madness did not rise up within her this time, she still swung her heavy blade with uncanny deftness, attempting to dispatch another foe.

OOC: AC 16, HP 20 of 20, attack the wounded zombie at +4, damage 2d6 +3


----------



## Imerak (May 9, 2007)

Larren breathes in the chaos of battle, enjoying it despite the pain and suffering that's sure to come.  He still can only hear the clashes and shouts of the others, his senses dulled by the fog, so he does what he can and takes another wild swing at Zeln.


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2007)

Broderick grunts with pain as the blow falls, then turns to return it.

OOC:Broderick will strike at the last zombie, unless Johanna drops it. If she does, Broderick will advance and enage the priests.

HP:13/22
AC 18
Attack +6, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

*Pauli The Psion*

“Wahoo!” Exclaims the over energetic Mind Mage at seeing his ball of ectoplasm splatter across the cult leader. “Have at him team! He’s not going anywhere now!” He calls out as he begins to summon a ball of raw energy. 

OOC: Prepares Ball of Energy (Fire 2d6) (Over-Channeled) First target is at Zeln, but if he is not standing then any other viable target will do. PP: 3/11, AC 18, HP 11/11, R.T.Att.: +3


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 9, 2007)

*May 3, 1106CR, Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

The battle continues.  Jillian, realizing how badly injured and vulnerable she is, steps deeper into the mist, to hide herself from the two crossbow wielding priests. She readies her bow, as well.

The two priests turn their attention to the crazy goo throwing psionicist, one bolt sailing by harmlessly, the other sinking deep into his side. (-8 hp Pauli)

Johanna swings her blade, but the wounded zombie lurches forward at the wrong time, causing her to miss. (9 miss)

The lurch does, however, bring the creature right into Broderick's axe, which neatly bisects it, bringing it to the floor. (20 hits, 8 dmg). The remaining zombie is out of reach, so he leaves it to Johanna's tender mercies, moving forward towards the table concealing the two priests.

Zeln snarls, and tries to draw Johanna off guard. Johanna doesn't go for it (Sense Motive 19), but isn't able to completely deflect the rogue's quick moving blade, which cuts deep into her arm. (-8 hp Johanna)

Larren swings his morningstar again at the slime covered killer, but misses (11 miss). Redbeard slides over to where he wished to be, and slashes again with his scimitar, cutting into the already wounded man. (18 hit, 5 dmg)

Pauli feels his focus leave him as he sends a powerful ray of fire into the slimed Zeln's chest. The ray leaps out, burning a smoking hole through the man's chest, and sending him to the floor. (23 crit, 17 confirm, 18 dmg)

The last zombie swings it's club at Johanna, who ducks with ease, despite the pain from her wound.

*OOC:*
_Order of Initiative: Jillian, Dark Priests, Johanna, Broderick, Larren, Redbeard, Pauli, Zombies_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01...xxxxxxx...
02...xxxxxxx...
03...=pp=......
04...xBxx.......
05...xxxz.......
06...xxJR.......................
07...xPxx.........................
08...xxxL.........................
09...xxIx...
10...=xx=...
11xxxxxxxxxx
12xxxxxxxxxx
```


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 9, 2007)

*Jillian 1/10 hp AC 15*

Jillian gets her arrow ready and then waits for one of the priests to show themselves before she fires.

OOC: Delaying until one of the priests looks out to fire their crossbow.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

His years of hard study at the academy has prepared him well, at least he thought they did. Despite the long harsh hours of being force to lie on a bed of nails in order to test his concentration, he never felt quite prepared for pain that is associated with being shot by an arrow. _Ohhh, that’s going to leave a mark!_ He thinks to himself. With his load crossbow in hand he drops to the floor and takes aim at the one who shot him. 

OOC:
Move Action: Fall Prone (+4 AC vs Ranged Attacks)
Standard Action: Fire Crossbow at the Priests (Att: +3, Dam: 1d8 19-20/x2)
PP: 0/11, AC: 22, HP: 3/11


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 9, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

"Arrr,"  Redbeard says as he slashes with his scimitar.  "I be gettin' better with this here blade, you best be watchin' ye back for best swordsman, err...woman, Johanna."  Redbeard smiles as Pauly's ray of fire hit's Zeln, tipping the scales of balance to their side.  Redbeard's pudgy fingers begin to twiddle in an incantation to summon a wolf behind the doomed priests.  "Get 'em pup!"


OOC:  Take a round to cast SNA I, expending CLW.  Wolf is positioned flanking with Broderick when it shows up.  Wolf attack +5, flanking included.  1d6+1 damage, trip check +1.  AC:14.  13hp


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 10, 2007)

Johanna gave a heavy grunt of pain as the attack struck home- it always seemed to hurt more when she wasn't submerged in the feral rage of battle.  Within a moment she was mostly recovered, and her battlesong rose in volume as Zeln fell to the psion's blast.  Then Johanna turned her attention to the remaining zombie, trying to put this abomination down as well.

OOC: AC 16, HP 12 of 20, attack zombie at +4, damage 2d6+3


----------



## Imerak (May 10, 2007)

Larren grins as he sees his enemies go down.  _It won't be long now... mind you, I'd best not get overconfident._  Trying to see through the smoke, he loads his crossbow once again and fires off at one of the dark priests.

[sblock="OOC:"]AC 18, hp 15, ranged attack +3[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 11, 2007)

*May 3, 1106CR, Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

Jillian steps back to the edge of the mist, bow ready, and fires just as both priests rise, screaming imprecations to Malice, dark glowing hands reaching towards Broderick. Unfortunately her arrow misses wide, in part because she is taking care to miss the dwarf. (3 miss)

Both of the glowing hands find their mark, and the power of Malice flows into Broderick's frame. He is able to resist some of it through sheer dwarven stubbornness, but he is still chilled through. (-7 hp Broderick)

Johanna's blade chops into the remaining zombie, yet the undead thing remains standing. (18 hits, 9 dmg)

Broderick's axe comes around in a clean arc, chopping down one of the somewhat singed priests, then neatly reversing and cutting down the other. (18 hits, 13 dmg, 21 cleave, 6 dmg)

In the next moments, Larren, Redbeard, and Pauli finish off the zombie neatly, leaving the group in firm possession of the hallway.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

*Redbeard 10/10 hp AC 15*

Redbeard waddles over to where Broderick is standing over the dead priests.  Redbeard slaps Broderick on the back, "Nice job with the axe.  You be wantin' some bacon?"   Redbeard pulls out the bacon from his belt pouch that he stored there some days ago, and begins to munch on it, chewing hungrily.  "There be more carrion here somewhere.  They probably be cowering in the darkness.  We can take care of 'em.  Let us be checkin' out that door," Redbeard nods toward the door on the side of the chamber, "Jillian, why don't ye be checkin' that door out, we won't want to be fishin' each other out of 'nother pit."


[sblock=ooc]I am not sure if we are done with combat/the chapter, but I am saving the CLW to expend in case I need to summon a combatant, until I have a better idea that this place is empty.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

Pauli reloads his crossbow and waits patiently for the all clear.


----------



## Fenris (May 12, 2007)

Broderick grunts his agreement to Redbeard "There be little trouble a big axe can't make go away" and accompanies Jillian to the door in case of other trouble.

HP:6/22
AC 18
Attack +6, 1d10+3/20x3


----------



## Imerak (May 12, 2007)

Larren hastily rushes to the rest of the party. "Let's keep moving," he urges, having apparently undergone a change of heart.  "Come on!  There can't be many more of them!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 13, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Larren hastily rushes to the rest of the party. "Let's keep moving," he urges, having apparently undergone a change of heart.  "Come on!  There can't be many more of them!"




"Indeed," Johanna said with a nod, as she looked towards the shadowy opening at the room's far end.  "I think we have some work still ahead of us, though the odds should now be in our favor."  She moved forward, towards the shadow-wreathed doorway, and her voice rose in forceful tones.  "If there is anyone else back there, we call upon you to surrender, and place yourself at the mercy of lawful justice.  If you refuse, we will deal with you as harshly as we have dealt with your minions- and Broderick's axe is harsh indeed..."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 15, 2007)

*May 3, 1106CR*
_beneath Stonegate_

The words of the adventurers arent answered, and eventually the group moves forward, through the darkness, which turns out to cover about ten feet, before fading away like smoke. What is revealed behind the darkness can be smelled even before they exit the supernatural shadow.  The room is quite large, and at it's center is a iron brazier large enough to roast a side of beef in. Crackling in the brazier is a flame of ebon fire, roaring without fuel, and without heat.

The room around the brazier is a charnel house. Blood stains the stone floors, and a few skeletal and partially decayed limbs are scattered about.  The only obvious other way out of the room is a open oaken door, directly across from the archway they entered through. Dimly lit by torches, the narrow hallway beyond stretches some distance before fading into shadow. 

Piled casually in one corner of the room is a mound of discarded clothing, and minor personal effects.  It looks as if it has been rooted through fairly often.  Four long crates stand open by the pile of clothing, each crate's interior blood-stained as well.  In one crate is the nude body of a man in fairly good shape, save for the fact that his neck has been obviously snapped.


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2007)

Broderick sniffs at the air and wrinkles his nose. "Fool's fouled up the clean underground smell down here."  
Broderick heads over to the open door, shield and axe at the ready, and peers down the dark corridor with his dwarven eyes so used to dark passages.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 2*

Jillian goes about her job of searching the entire room for anything out of place as well as for any items of interest.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard puts his bacon back into his belt pouch while approaching the flame.  He clears his throat and spits into the fire.  Redbeard tries to notice if the fire can be put out by normal means.  "What ye be sayin' Larren, some sorta altar?  Can ye be blessin' it to make it go away or somethin'?"   After posing his question, Redbeard looks through the crates and clothes for anything of significance.  After he and his companions are satisfied Redbeard will cover the corpse with his cloak.

Redbeard looks detached at all the grisly carnage.  "This place be reekin' of suffering and loss.  We need to find the head maker of carrion, and stop whatever their plans be."   He then moves foward once more, following Broderick.

Search +2


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 16, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Redbeard looks detached at all the grisly carnage.  "This place be reekin' of suffering and loss.  We need to find the head maker of carrion, and stop whatever their plans be."   He then moves foward once more, following Broderick.




"Agreed," Johanna said, with a single quick look at the body and a sad shake of her head.  "If this fellow isn't going to get back up, we can say a few words, but our real task lies ahead."  With that, she also moved up to join Broderick by the opening- whoever was down there was the leader of this nest of evil, and they had to deal with him...


----------



## Imerak (May 16, 2007)

Larren looks over the fire carefully.  He finds it hard to concentrate in this putrid atmosphere, surrounded by death.  "It doesn't look like anything special... this is just a place to dump the bodies."  He inspects it anyway, searching for any hints as to the fireplace's purpose.  Trying not to vomit, Larren then looks over at the dead man plaintively.  "And I'll pray for him the same time I pray for the rest of the dead."  The fact that he has to economize his prayers stabs at Larren. "Let's... let's keep moving."

[sblock="OOC"]Using Spellcraft (+6) or Knowledge: religion (+1) to see if the fireplace is anything special.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 16, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

Pauli is absolutely flabbergasted by the presence of a non-conductive, non-consuming and especially non-psionic floating flame. In addition, like syrup to pancakes is that the flame flares in different hues of obsidian. He simply gauges at the flame and completely ignores the gore that covers the rest of the room. Without a much thought he uses the last of his energy to manifests a simple power and attempts to look deeper into the flame. "Truely fascinating..." Mumbles the mind mage. 

OOC: Manifest Detect Psionics/Magic


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 17, 2007)

*May 3, 1106CR, Afternoon*
_beneath Stonegate_

Johanna and Broderick move to guard the door, Broderick judging that the narrow corridor goes a good 100' east before taking a sharp turn to the south.

Behind them in the room, Redbeard's searching nets very little, other then yet another layer of stench over his normal aroma.  

Jillian has more luck though, finding in the northeast corner of the room another secret door of the type found out in the main hall. Luckily for her she also manages to find and disarm another pendulum axe trap, since in her condition the axe would very likely have bisected her neatly.

The trap dealt with, the door is opened, revealing the room that was very likely the one at the end of the trapped secret corridor.  It is a long, fairly narrow chamber, it's walls lined with racks. The racks are mostly empty, but a few dwarven waraxes, and some heavy crossbows and longspears, are still there. What is most interesting are the fourteen dwarven and eight human skeletons laid out neatly on the floor. Each one is laid out holding a weapon clasped in bony hands, and wears tattered armor. Most also have a shield nearby.

A heavy chest sits just inside the oaken door that leads to the trapped corridor, and proves to be unlocked. Within are several sacks of dwarven silver coins, a heavy tome, with a small lock on it, and a beautifully crafted dagger, in an ornately inlaid sheathe.

Pauli's senses find that the flame is indeed magical in nature, but he and Larren can tell that it certainly doesn't use fuel to burn.  There doesn't seem to be any immediate way to turn it off.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

The sound of stone sliding against stone is enough to pull Pauli’s attention away from the dark flame. And once he spots the composed bodies of dead soldiers, the mysteries of the black flame quickly take a back seat. “Prodigious…” Mumbles mind mage in awe. With his enhanced senses he carefully looks over each piece of gear hoping to gain some kind of insight of what this place might have served and who these people might have been. 

OOC: Searches through everything with Detect Magic/Psionics. I take it the Black Flame is from the Illusion school?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 18, 2007)

ooc: Spellcraft and Psicraft aren't the same skill, so I don't think Pauli would be able to tell schools of magic, though of course he can perceive the presence and general strength of magic, using his Detect Psionics power.

Pauli's examination of the skeletal corpses yields no immediate clue as to why or how they came to be in this place,though he is relatively sure they've been here for quite a long time. His psionic senses do detect the presence of magic on an amulet one of the dwarven corpses wears, and on one of the shields held by a human skeleton.  He is fairly sure all of these persons died by violence, as some bones are broken, what is left of the armor and shields are much battered, and some old bloodstains are still present.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

"Whatever may have transpired here did so some time ago. And these people did not pass peacefully into the afterlife." Comments the mind mage. "However I do notice that the amulet there and that shield are more than what they appear. Perhaps we can put them to use once again."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 19, 2007)

*Redbeard*

After looking over the remains of the humans and dwarves, Redbeard shakes his head.  He mutters to himself.  "What be happenin' down 'ere?"  He looks around, trying to figure out how long these remains have been down here.  Specifically he looks at the coins, looking to see if there is date when they were minted.  He checks the quality of the weapons and armor, seeing if any is of high quality.  After looking over the treasure he decides it is best if they shut the secret doors, and keep it in here until they a leaving for good.  He leaves once more, following Broderick and Johanna towards their final goal.


----------



## Imerak (May 19, 2007)

"Well, let's hope it's not the reason they died," Larren chuckles.  He picks up the amulet and cautiously tries it on, then ventures after the others.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 21, 2007)

Most of the weapons and armor are of good, though not exceptional quality. The rest are mediocre, at best. The coins were minted anywhere from 300-350 years ago. Most are local, minted from silver mined at either Rivenshield Delve, or the lesser mines at Bright Rock. 

Johanna and Broderick, watching the long hallway, see a shambling zombie lumber into view. It slowly makes it's way towards them, but they easily dispatch it before it does any harm. Over the next short while, two more zombies also return, and are similarly dispatched.

Eventually, the group makes it's way down the corridor, which goes east, then south, the southern leg several hundred feet long.  Eventually it starts to go up, and ends in a stone barn, surrounded by trees. The smell here is awful, and they realize that where they are is in the midst of the tanneries and other tremendously odiferous businesses, that are kept outside the city to keep the smell down. There is a heavy wagon, and four stabled draft horses, as well as signs that three other horses were stabled here as well, until very recently.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

*Redbeard*

The smell doesn't seem to bother Redbeard as they emerge from the passage beneath the barn.  "There be nothin' 'ere, but we seems to 'ave found their hideout.  I am not one for stealin' people's things, but we be havin lots o' loot back down there, and that wagon there just sittin' there be mighty convenient."  Redbeard examines the place where the other wagon was located.  He attempts to find out if the tracks can be followed.  "If we be findin' the owners of this here barn, it may lead us to those priests that got away."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> The smell doesn't seem to bother Redbeard as they emerge from the passage beneath the barn.  "There be nothin' 'ere, but we seems to 'ave found their hideout.  I am not one for stealin' people's things, but we be havin lots o' loot back down there, and that wagon there just sittin' there be mighty convenient."  Redbeard examines the place where the other wagon was located.  He attempts to find out if the tracks can be followed.  "If we be findin' the owners of this here barn, it may lead us to those priests that got away."




"Indeed, finding who owns this place may be a valuable clue- though I think we've done our part in breaking the back of this particular cult.  We ought to go back in and clear everything out."  Johanna looked back down into the tunnel warily, as if she expected more zombies to appear there.  "Then perhaps we can talk to the inspector and give our reports on what we have found so far.  Mayhap he can find a wizard or one of the local clergy to examine or disable that unnatural flame we found- unless one of you learned folk feel up to the task.  I won't feel we've finished until that is taken care of."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Aye there be the matter of that flame down there.  I think Johanna be right, we need to be goin back down there and be figurin' out if there be anything else alive down there.  We can be bringin' our loot back up when we be finished.  If we be finishin' in good time, I may be able to track this here missin' wagon."  Redbeard picks his nose and wipes it on his leg, then fishes through his belt pouch for his bacon which he begins to snack on once again.

Track: Survival +9


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 24, 2007)

OOC: Haven't heard from Fenris or Tailspinner for a bit, anyone hear anything from them?

IC:  Collecting up the gear and transporting it takes some time, and several trips down a very long corridor, though eventually the wagon is loaded up. Redbeard is able to track a wagon, as well as a single rider, southeast to the main south road.  At that point, the individual tracks become buried in sheer volume of sign from the normal wagon and animal traffic on that road.

By the time all the loading is completed, it is full night, the stars are out, and the sounds of music and merriment can be heard clearly from the festival grounds, not all that far away. The group heads into town, the guards at the gate allowing them in, though a number of odd looks are given to the large iron brazier with leaping black flames coming from it.

The cavalcade makes it's way to the Badger, and soon enough the wagon and horses are in the stable, and the adventurers have a chance to clean up if they wish, and settle down for an ale. Olephas deals firmly with the black flame, when asked, muttering about "abominations to nature." The brazier itself, however, is inherently magical, strongly necromantic. Eventually it is learned that the brazier can cast Animate Dead once per day, upon a body or bodies placed atop it.

As the adventurers talk, a bard plays in the corner, one they haven't seen performing in the Badger before, though most of the patrons present seem familiar enough with him. His flute music is quite soothing, and the normally fairly raucous Badger is quiet.

Haversham arrives soon after, and listens with great care to what the group has to report.  Finally he nods, and says, "You have done very well, beyond what I'd expected of you, to be honest. I believe your diverse mentors and supporters were correct, and you'll go far in this world.  If you would, please stay for the rest of the Festival, enjoy yourselves, and I'll discuss these matters with the Thane, and his advisors."  He pays over the 200 gp to each adventurer, and offers 3,000 gp for the brazier. "I suspect the followers of Iron Virtue might offer you a bit more, just for the honor of destroying the thing, though."


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 24, 2007)

Noting the obviously weary and battered group, Nathaniel kicks up the tempo of his song, playing a simple variation of Virtue's Victory. As if Directed by his will, a chorus of deep male voices begins singing along, though the sound comes from nowhere in particular. At appropriate moments, the clash of sword on shield can be heard along with cheers of victory.

OOC: Perform +11 and cast Ghost sound to create the choir of four men and appropriate battle sounds.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard doesn't clean up, he just plops down next to Olephas, and orders a "bite" of food.  When his food shows up, it seems like enough to feed a horse.  Redbeard hungrily eats it up, while talking to Olephas.  "Sorry about some of them be gettin' away master.  Without their lil toy 'ere they won't be havin' such a simple time makin' thar carrion."

After hearing Haversham's offer about the brazier, Redbeard speaks, "That be a mighty fine price for that brazier.  What would ye do with it?  The foul thing would be best broken me thinks."

Once the bard begins playing his flute, Redbeard tries to whisper to Olephas, but draws glares from others around him, "Who be this one? 'is music be makin me relaxed.  Wait no, that be the ale..."  As the music goes on, Redbeard begins to daydream about the pup he wished to purchase in the morning, a slobbery large dog, that the merchant said was part wolf.

[sblock=ooc]Once the loot is cashed in I plan on buying a riding dog(war trained to trip if possible) as well as barding to fit it.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 25, 2007)

Johanna takes her time upstairs, trying to get cleaned up as best she can.  In the end, though, she settles for washing away the bits of blood and undead chunks that had accumulated on her and changing into her spare set of clothes- while simple, they are at least clean.  A real bath and the services of a laundry, civilized luxuries that they are, can wait until morning.  Once finished, she makes her way back downstairs to rejoin her companions.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> After hearing Haversham's offer about the brazier, Redbeard speaks, "That be a mighty fine price for that brazier.  What would ye do with it?  The foul thing would be best broken me thinks."




"I like the idea of at least seeing what the Iron Virtue would be willing to pay- but I truly care not, so long as that  piece of dark magic is destroyed.  It sounds as if we're here for the rest of the festival, so we've some time to decide."  Her voice is calm now, rich and pleasant, and it is hard to reconcile her smooth tones and happy smile with the hard-bitten blood-drenched swordswoman she had been down in those tunnels.

Once the bard switches to more appropriate music, her mood seems to lift even more- while the song itself is not a Jotun tune, the mood and the sound are refreshingly familiar.  It is almost like many a night she spent with her grandfather, or among her fellow warriors and sailors.  Once that song is finished she steps over to the musician, lofting a gold coin in his direction.  "Once you're done singing, perhaps you'd stop by our table.  We've done work worthy of song today- maybe you can here our tale and compose a tune to spread our fame, and build your own reputation."  After all, one of her most cherished ambitions was to have skalds sing of her deeds- what they had done today was but the beginning of a true warrior's saga, but it was a solid beginning, and they deserved some song for it.

OOC:[sblock] I'll mark off the bard's gold piece when I'm doing my level-crunching this weekend[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (May 25, 2007)

Larren raises a flagon, his third already, to the bard and his song.  "Aye, a good tune!  But over here is a true tale of heroism, if I do say so myself, in the flesh. Wouldn't that be a treat?  To hear the epic tale of our battle against the vile undead, ten years down the road?  Could you include my manly deeds and heroic acts?  Oh, and the throngs of women gazing longingly at me?  And perhaps exclude all my missed shots?"  Larren laughs loud and long at his own jokes, rather clearly drunk.  "Ah, but I jest.  Still, I would like to be remembered as a hero to many.  How's about this, then.  A round for everyone!"  Larren chuckles, but then blanches when he realizes that there are many more people in the bar than he had guessed.


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 25, 2007)

Nathaniel accepts the gold piece graciously, tucking it away into a pouch. "I'd be happy to hear your tale, and take my share of that round!" He finishes up with a lively dwarven tune, making sure to collect all of the night's earnings before settling his hat back atop his head. "I saw Haversham speaking to you folks earlier. Must be quite a tale to spin, if folk of his ilk are taking notice! Do tell! And don't skimp on the details!"


----------



## Fenris (May 25, 2007)

OOC: I've been here. Sorry. I was waiting for more input on how we were going to proceed. My apologies.

Broderick settles himself next to Redbeard, a hearty helping of food in front of him and and large mug of ale, one he makes sure never empties. While he may have been called to be a soldier, still creating tools was easier than creating death. Even when it was something that had to be done, it wasn't easy afterwards.

But by the time Nathiel finishes up with his dwarven tune, enough ale is in Broderick to see his foot tapping again as the music and ale wash away the horrors of the tunnels.

Still, his training takes over, and as he finishes his food and calls for another mug, he pushes away the plates and begins sharpening the burs and nicks out of his axe blade.

"There now tha' wha'na so bad lads. Though I'd wished we coulda found the last man. Still, that ought to keep Stonegate a mite safer for awhile"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 25, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 3*

Jiilian sits in her chair with the others. She ponders her mortality thinking back to the pit trap and spikes. She will need to be more careful in the future.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Now slightly drunk, Redbeard chats with the lively bard.  "Aye down there, there be walking carrion, and priests that be callin' on dark power to aid them.  But we be givin' some of our blades and magic, and they not be likin' it.  They be tryin' to shoot us down, til I be summonin' a mist to be makin' sure they wouldn't be findin' us.  And pits and axes, nearly killed the elf girly and ol' Broderick.  I be glad I brought snacks down there, all that fightin' for our lives was makin' me belly growl."


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 26, 2007)

Glancing at Jillian, Nathaniel notices that she's still quite battered. "I can see that! That one over there (pointing at Jillian) seems to have taken the worst of it. Must have been quite the battle." His hand hovers near one of his scroll cases, but he seems to think better of pulling whatever's in there out and instead motions for some more ale for the table.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Aye, she be carryin' it well though.  She be quiet as a mouse, not a complaint.  I be helpin' 'er."  Redbeard bows his head and speaks a soft prayer to heal Jillian's wounds.  "Feel any better?  Here have some of this,"  he adds handing Jillian a turkey drumstick, one as big a the elf's forearm.


Redbeard speaks to the bard once more, unfortunately it is while he chews some of his food.  Several times spit and pieces of food fly from his mouth to land on the bard's clothing.  "Sorry, what be yer name?  My friends be calling me Redbeard," he says stroking his long crimson beard.


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 27, 2007)

Nathaniel quickly cleans the greasy, half masticated meat from his shirt. "My name is Nathaniel, known 'round these parts for fine music. My ma and pa own a shop outside of the gates, which i've help run most of my life."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 28, 2007)

*May 3-4, 1106 CR*
_The Granite Badger_

Over the course of the evening, the group is entertained by Nathaniel's excellent music, as is the rest of the tavern. (Perform 26) Haversham seems a bit taken aback by being called an "ilk" but takes it in stride. It doesn't take long for the Badger to fill to near bursting, as more and more people hear about the adventurer's exploits, and others wander in from the streets just because of the excitement.

One of the people drawn into the Badger by all the hubbub is a gnome, obviously dressed for travel, a crossbow slung on his back.  He is able to draw close to the adventurers, and hear of their exploits, which are the talk of the tavern, and indeed of the streets outside. 

At some point during the merriment, Haversham takes his leave.

Larren makes the re-acquaintance of the merrymakers he met his first night in Stonegate, and has no lack of company throughout the evening and night. He awakens the next morning with a tremendous hangover, and a room and bed full of various persons, most of whom he doesn't know. On the other hand, the disarray certainly does make for interesting entropic flow in the room, and he feels especially blessed. (Blessed of Entropy: +2 on one saving throw, I'll throw it on to the next one Larren fails, if it'll turn the tide)

Redbeard, before retiring, is treated to a long, hot bath, courtesy of the Granite Badger. The lady of the establishment makes it clear that it would be impolitic to refuse such generosity, as does Olephas. Olephas does privately mention to Redbeard that the one thing he hates about visiting his "city" friends is the need for bathing beyond the once a month that is plenty for most decent folk.

Johanna finds herself a center of attention. Female warriors, though not unknown in Avonleigh, are uncommon, and she is plied with questions, till she is finally able to seek her bed. As she sleeps, her dreams are disturbing, of storms, and murky shapes of darkness, and at the end, of her father, grievously wounded and pursued, on a rocky beach, holding aloft a greatsword, wrought of star-metal, the runes of power on it's bloodied blade alight with blue eldritch fire. His eyes seem to meet hers, and he gives her a fierce, bloody grin, then she awakens.

Broderick spends much of the evening drinking with his grandfather, Dunrick, who says very little, but is visibly beaming with pride at his fighting grandson. The old dwarf's eyes light up, when he sees Nottus, and he waves him over. "Nottus Zok...lad, it's been years since I saw ye. Broderick, I don't think ye ever met Nottus...he's a son of an old friend of the family, down in the Silver Hills." Then he looks at Nottus, and says, "I heard you'd taken up the trade of adventuring, Nottus. My grandson here is a mighty fine fighter, and has a band of like-minded youngsters, perhaps ye ought to join forces. I think they'll go far, before all is said and done!" 

Jillian does indeed survive the drumstick assault and before Haversham leaves, is quietly taken aside by him. "You've fulfilled your duty to the Crown. I'd urge you to find a line of work other than that which you pursued formally. This lot, if it stays together, seems likely to offer you considerable opportunity for profit and adventure." 

Pauli gets the opportunity to observe all sorts of interesting things, spending a good part of the evening in the company of the merrimakers, who remember him from the alleyway as well, before excusing himself when things move up to Larren's room. When he does retire for the evening, he finds a small rolled up scroll on his bed. The scroll contains only one line. "The locus of evil has been expunged. Well done. We'll be in touch."

Nathaniel, after his bombardment with diverse foodstuffs, spends much of the evening playing for the crowd, though eventually things get too raucous for such delicate music. As he is packing it in, Morris the Quick appears at his elbow. "Well now, you've been telling me how you seek opportunities. These adventurers are an opportunity if ever I saw one. And they can use your talents, I'm thinking. Why don't you stay the night, we'll fix up a cot for you in the family quarters, and see what the morning brings?"

The morning comes, bright and early. As the various adventurers make their way into the common room, several men in white clerical garb, and steel breastplates, are waiting, lingering over breakfast.  The oldest of them introduces himself as Father Dunstan of the Temple of Iron Virtue, and has two of the others bring over a chest, which they set on the table. The chest is opened, revealing itself to be full of gold bars, each marked with the seal of Avonleigh. "Eighty-four trade bars (4200 gp), we'll offer for that device of evil in the stable. And of course you are all invited to the ceremony of cleansing where the foul thing will be destroyed."


----------



## Fenris (May 28, 2007)

Broderick offers Nottus a meaty hand "Well met lad. Be had a bit o' fun down below the city. Always room for another with a taste fer adventure."


******************************************************************

Broderick looks with awe upon the chest of gold. But when the Templars make their offer Broderick quickly accepts. "I'd be honored to be there when ye destroy that abomination and the evil it causes"


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard accepts the bath hesitantly.  Batheing made his skin dry out.  When he emerged in the morning he looked like a different person.  His clothes were no longer sweat or food stained, they'd been painstakingly washed the night before.  His beard was trimmed, it was still long, just not as unruly.  His breath smelled like mint, because upon his awakening, he found a drink next to his bed.  It was some sort of strong sprits and it had fresh mint in it.  Down at the breakfast table, Larren and Redbeard locked eyes over the last remaining biscuit.  Redbeard mischieviously snatched it up and ripped it in half, handing the other part over to the cleric.

Redbeard nods in greeting at the holy men.  Redbeard's eyes opened wide at the sight of all the gold bars.  "There be a fortune there, I believe Broderick be right, ye can take the carrion maker.  When be this ceremony?"


----------



## Hurog (May 28, 2007)

Nottus smiles nervously and nods to the old dwarf. 
"Yes sir. Seems it was time for me to finally break from the hills."

After a brief hesitation, he shakes the proffered hand eagerly. 
"That'd be great. From what I've heard, I could learn a lot from you."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 29, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> *May 3-4, 1106 CR*
> 
> Johanna finds herself a center of attention. Female warriors, though not unknown in Avonleigh, are uncommon, and she is plied with questions, till she is finally able to seek her bed. As she sleeps, her dreams are disturbing, of storms, and murky shapes of darkness, and at the end, of her father, grievously wounded and pursued, on a rocky beach, holding aloft a greatsword, wrought of star-metal, the runes of power on it's bloodied blade alight with blue eldritch fire. His eyes seem to meet hers, and he gives her a fierce, bloody grin, then she awakens.
> 
> The morning comes, bright and early. As the various adventurers make their way into the common room, several men in white clerical garb, and steel breastplates, are waiting, lingering over breakfast.  The oldest of them introduces himself as Father Dunstan of the Temple of Iron Virtue, and has two of the others bring over a chest, which they set on the table. The chest is opened, revealing itself to be full of gold bars, each marked with the seal of Avonleigh. "Eighty-four trade bars (4200 gp), we'll offer for that device of evil in the stable. And of course you are all invited to the ceremony of cleansing where the foul thing will be destroyed."




Johanna enjoyed the night's festivities, perhaps a bit too much.  When she woke, though, that fell dream was still clearly blazoned in her mind- she knew it was more than the feverish result of too much to drink.  Part of her wondered what it might mean, but she had the stoic acceptance of Fate that so many Jotun did- if the vision had true worth, she knew her path would lead that way when the time was right.  That would not be today, though, and she knew there was much to do here.  The mental image of her father, and of the sword he carried, would still be as clear tomorrow- and likely for some time to come.

She made her way downstairs slowly- while she had the resilience of youth and good health, there had been hard fighting yesterday, and her muscles were yet stiff and sore.  Her eyebrows quirked a little as she first looked around their table, noting the extra chairs that seemed to have been added- it was the sight of breakfast, though, that brought a smile to her face.  Well that, and the sight of some of her companions already up and about...

She offered a courteous nod of her head to the priests, and piled her plate with food as she listened to their offer.  The chest of gold was certainly impressive- it was far more money than she had seen in one place before.  But she was no dwarf, and while money held its allure, she knew the true measure of a warrior lay in deeds.  As some of her companions accepted the offer, she nodded in agreement.  "It would be an honor to witness the destruction of such an unholy thing- and the sooner the better, I think.  When is the ceremony?"


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 29, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> *May 3-4, 1106 CR*
> _The Granite Badger_
> 
> 
> ...




Not being at all unfamiliar with his cot in the Granite Badger, Nathaniel wakes refreshed and with a healthy appetite. He emerges late in the morning, as is his custom when he isn't tending the store...meaning any time he spends the night at the Badger. Noting the full table and a chest full of trade bars, it is immediately clear to him that Morris was on to something with this group. 

Taking a seat with his newfound fellows, he's dismayed to find that most of breakfast was comforting someone else's belly. "I see that they've got you cleaned up, Redbeard. Can't say i find that surprising, though. I can't even escape a mandatory bath after a long night of entertaining around here!" He picks at what's left at the table less than enthusiastically. "Not that it's any of my business, but what's Haversham got you folks up to? He seemed a tad formal to be here for the revelry."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2007)

*Pauli The Psion*



> Pauli gets the opportunity to observe all sorts of interesting things, spending a good part of the evening in the company of the merrimakers, who remember him from the alleyway as well, before excusing himself when things move up to Larren's room. When he does retire for the evening, he finds a small rolled up scroll on his bed. The scroll contains only one line. "The locus of evil has been expunged. Well done. We'll be in touch."



 Pauli spends sometime pondering to whom would want to stay in touch with him or his merry band of adventures. Especially in a way that suggests that they wish to remain anonymous. Pauli ponders the possible options well into his mediations.







> The morning comes, bright and early. As the various adventurers make their way into the common room, several men in white clerical garb, and steel breastplates, are waiting, lingering over breakfast. The oldest of them introduces himself as Father Dunstan of the Temple of Iron Virtue, and has two of the others bring over a chest, which they set on the table. The chest is opened, revealing itself to be full of gold bars, each marked with the seal of Avonleigh. "Eighty-four trade bars (4200 gp), we'll offer for that device of evil in the stable. And of course you are all invited to the ceremony of cleansing where the foul thing will be destroyed."



 “Prodigious!” Mumbles the mind mage as his gaze shoots to the glittering gold bars within the locked chest. His gaze shifts towards the Clerical robbed men and then back towards his fellow comrades sitting around the table. He, like the rest of the group, readily agrees with the offered arrangement while adding in his own enthusiasm into the mix.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Redbeard*



> "I see that they've got you cleaned up, Redbeard. Can't say i find that surprising, though. I can't even escape a mandatory bath after a long night of entertaining around here!"




"Aye they be sayin I smell like an old dog rolled in somethin' that be rottin'.  I say I be just smellin' just fine, like the woods and such.  They still be dousin' me in hot water though."   Redbeard frowns slightly at the bard's lack of enthusiasm while eating.  "Sorry bout the food, I be hungry, choppin' up carrion does that to ye."  Redbeard pulls the half a biscuit from his belt pouch.  You can see it already has a few dirty spots on it.  Fortunately Redbeard sees it as well, so he blows off the grime, but unfortunately deposits some saliva on it.  "Here,"  he says with a yellow-toothed grin, holding the now slightly soggy biscuit towards Nathaniel.


----------



## Imerak (May 30, 2007)

"Curses!" Larren cries playfully as he loses the last biscuit.  [color"Ah well.  I'll have my revenge."  A hangover haunts him, but he is determined to remain positive -- actually not so hard, given the happiness of accomplishment surging through him.  "Yes, I'd enjoy going to see this thing smashed -- it's sure given us a lot of grief.  Plus it's always fun to see how other orders do things."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2007)

*Jillian Wolfrunner : Female Elf Rogue 3*

Jillian had spent the first four hours of the evening meditating, so that the rest of the night she kept a watchful eye on her surroundings. The next morning she joins the others for breakfast. As the offer for the brazier is placed before them, Jillian merely nods at the prospect.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 30, 2007)

Father Dunstan nods, and seems pleased with the group's response. "The foul thing will be destroyed at noon today, in the temple court. First we'll cleanse the profanity that fills it, then we'll take sledge hammers to it. Any of you who wish are welcome to join in the pounding. You might want to be a bit early, since word will spread, and many will want to see the thing destroyed."  He and his brethren take their leave, with the brazier in a cart they brought with them, the younger priests forming a sort of guard of honor, as the evil thing is carted towards the main square, where the temple is.

Haversham shows up just as the second round of breakfast appears, and takes a seat. "The Thane sends his thanks, and in fact he'd like to meet you. Apparently word of your exploits is all over the fair, now." He smiles faintly at that. "As if they needed anything else to make merry  about..."  

Before he can continue though, Morris walks over, and smiles at his wife, who is supervising breakfast with her usual skill, and then puts the heavy book that the group found in the secret room down. "Well, you'll be pleased to know that you were in the lower works of the Towers of Gard.  Or at least under where those towers used to be."

Anyone local has heard the tales of the Towers of Gard. 

*The Towers of Gard*
[sblock]
Before there was a city of Stonegate, two strong towers, built by the dwarves of Stone Mountain, formed an outer bulwark for the defense of the approaches to the Mountain. Great war engines topped the towers, and could be used to punish any army that tried to besiege the dwarves in their stronghold.

When the hordes of the Darkrune first erupted from the deep places, more then seven centuries ago, they were faced with the vast might of the Old North Kingdom. It took nearly five centuries, even after they broke the power of the men of the north, to consolidate their rule, and to sort out the power struggles and infighting that accompanied the division of their new-taken lands. Then, their power in the north complete, the Darkrune crossed the mountains, planning to bring the same slaughter and slavery to the south that they had in the north of Avonleigh the island.  All that stood between the hordes and the weak, scattered men of southern Avonleigh were the dwarves of Stone Mountain, and a group of wild mercenaries known as the Men of Mallon Hill. The first king of Avonleigh was doing his best to marshal the forces of his new and fledgling land, but he needed time. The Towers of Gard bought that time. For two months orcs, giants, drow, and darker things raged around the two towers, but the defenders, both dwarves and men, stood firm.  In the end, the towers fell, and were razed to the ground, all the defenders slain.  But the time gained allowed the army of Avonleigh to march north, and join with the Stone dwarves and the elves of Tremblewood to smash the Darkrune hordes, and eventually to drive them back into their dark places, deep beneath the earth. The towers, which had taken twenty years of dwarven labor to build in the first place, were never rebuilt.

The sacrifice of the Towers of Gard also forged a lasting bond between the dwarves and men of both north and south, and eventually led to the foundation of the city of Stonegate, long centuries later, after the Darkrune hordes returned.
[/sblock]

Morris grins, and points at the book. "That's your proof. It was written by the commander of the tower garrison, and it was sealed away in a secret chamber, along with their most grievously wounded comrades, and  some valuables, just after the Darkrune breached the inner defenses. And you found the secret cache, apparently."


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (May 30, 2007)

Nathaniel's eyes widen as Morris describes the book. "Then this book...the lore...this would be the last account of the defenders so long ago. This is a huge find, indeed, from a historical standpoint!" It is easy to tell that he wants to examine this book. "This is the kind of lore that makes the legendary stories, the kind that are remembered throughout the ages, long after their author's name is forgotten and their bones are dust." His barely contained excitement is nearly palpable.


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2007)

"All the better then that we have rid the place of evil. Such an honored site should sit as a shrine to the valor of those that defended it, not corrupted into a necromantic pit." adds Broderick, pleased to have reconnected with his ancestors. He makes a note to ask his grandfather about the Towers, their building was but a few generations ago for dwarves.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Redbeard*

Redbeard scratches his chin.  "That book be quite a bit o' booty then.  Probably be worth lots o' gold to a good buyer.  Not that we would be sellin' such a treasure.  Makes me be wonderin' what other treasures be buried beneath Stonegate."

Redbeard looks to his companions then to Haversham.  "Aye we be famous now, how does it be feelin'?  What time do the Thane be wishing to meet us?"   Redbeard begins to wonder how the new found fame will affect him.  _I be always picked on when I be a boy.  I always be big.  What say you now Ben, you bully.  You be probably be picking turnips with ye dad.  Ol' Redbeard be a carrion killer!_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2007)

*Pauli 'The Psion'*

“That would account for why those bodies were the way were and why that room was so heavily trapped. Being both ceremonial and mangled, I mean. With this information one could presume that it was considered homage to be buried with this book given that the defenders at some point in time knew that they were not going to make it. ”  While Pauli does not share Nathaniel's glee over their find he is none the less very excited with their current stream of good fortune. For not only was he able to partake in removing a presence of great evil but he was also able to help in finding an equally historic artifact for the people of this city.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 1, 2007)

Haversham waits till the excitement over the book dies down, then he says, "The Thane would like to meet with all of you just before the great feast that officially ends the Festival. I expect that your success might just have gotten his attention, and he's not a dwarf over-given to leaving useful people lying about idle." Then he stands. "In any case, enjoy the rest of the Festival, I know you haven't had much time to actually take advantage of the festivities."

Not long after, he takes his leave.

*******************

The ceremony involved in destroying the brazier is done in what seems to Larren a needlessly formal and lengthy fashion, with much singing of deep solemn hymns, calls upon the power of Virtue, and one moment that when the power of Virtue, called in ritual, smites the brazier, rending the power of Malice from the foul vessel. Then, the brazier itself is pounded into scrap, and any of the characters who wishes is allowed to join in the smashing.

OOC: You basically have three days of festival, so if anybody has anything they need to do, before meeting the Thane, now is the time.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 1, 2007)

*'Pauli' The Psion*

“I believe there were some people who were interested in perusing the traders market, no?” Queries Pauli, “If so I would care to join them, if that is not a problem. I am interested in getting a second skin.” He says with an innocent smile.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 2, 2007)

Larren sits through the ceremony bored, but does enjoy helping to smash the brazier.  "Now, why didn't you just do this from the start?" he wonders out loud.

He spends the remaining of the festival enjoying his newfound wealth, wining and dining and joining any sort of merriment he can find... and when he can't, he makes his own.  The only possibly useful purchase is two cure potions, just in case.  He staggers his way to the banquet at the end of the festival.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2007)

*Redbeard*

"Yes the market be a fine idea, we need to be gettin' money for our loot.  I need to get me a pup, and some armor for 'im.  I be lookin at some nice pearls too."  Once purchases are made, Redbeard enjoys the festival.  He can be seen around Stonegate, playing and training his new dog, a big slobbery dog(St. Bernard).  He can be heard calling the dog by the name of Ralph.  Every once in a while he stares at the roofs of buildings and at the skies above the city as if he is looking for something.  He is also wearing a necklace containing a single pearl.  He keeps to himself for the most part, turning down most opportunities to spend time with his new companions.  He does his fair share of eating and drinking at the Granite Badger and even volunteers to help make dinner some nights.

[sblock=ooc]Okay the final figures are in:  Everybody receives their equipment as listed above.  Tailspinner did you want one of those daggers?  I'll list it on my sheet for now, but let me know and I can change it.  Amount per person:  1479gp 10sp 6cp.  If we decide to buy a wand of CLW it will bring it down to 1386gp 3 sp 1cp.  Cost for the new characters would be 93gp 7sp and 5cp[/sblock]


----------



## Hurog (Jun 4, 2007)

Nottus decides to buy potions after hearing of the group's adventures in the underground. After all, any adventurer worth his salt must have some potions.

The rest of the time he spends idling around town, openly gawking at the sights so fresh to him.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 4, 2007)

*'Pauli' The Psion*

Unable to find the exact skin he was looking for Pauli opts to save his gold pieces and joins the rest of his newly found friends in enjoying the best of what the festivities have to offer.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Johanna is little seen about the inn for the next few days.  Those who rise early see her for a few moments each morning, as she grabs a quick breakfast- and then she heads to the relative shelter of the stable for perhaps and hour or more of weapons practice.  During the afternoons, she seems to wander through the festival- perhaps shopping, perhaps listening to singers and storytellers.  

As the festival heads towards its close, she makes her one significant purchase- a greatsword made to her own measure, of the quality that one only finds in a settlement nearly full of dwarven smiths.  Only then does she take a few hours to spend time with Mother Quick, trading stories of various relatives and Jotun gossip.  When that conversation ends, Johanna leaves the wrapped bundle of her old sword, to be sent back to her grandfather- the time had come for to make her own way, with a blade of her own.

OOC: [sblock] minor NPC use- let me know if that is okay.  I'll retcon it if you would like[/sblock]


----------



## Nathaniel Frost (Jun 5, 2007)

Nathaniel, having taken the little leave allowed him for the festivities, spends the rest of it tending the store, selling sweet meats and the such to festival-goers. If it's all the same to those who recovered the journal found with the bodies of dwarves and men in the remains of the Towers, he will spend what little time he has free to study it. If not, he will instead spend his free time providing merriment about the festival, as this is also the best time to earn a little coin as a musician

(ooc) Perform +11


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Jun 5, 2007)

The festival is a great deal of fun, for those who are enjoying it. Music, games, food, dancing, entertainment both magical and mundane.  There is a sense of relief in the merriment, and there are no more reports of zombies or murder and mayhem.

Nathaniel manages to make 18 gp over the next three days, with his fine play. His reading of the book is of great interest, and he gleans the following facts:

1) Broderick's great-uncle fought at the Towers of Gard, and slew two trolls in the outer court, a fact noted with great satisfaction by the commander of the Towers in his notes. 
2) There was a certain amount of friction between the Men of Mallon Hill, and the dwarves. That seemed to lessen towards the end, but the basic problem was that the men wanted to ride out and harry the besiegers, while the dwarves preferred to fight from their defenses.
3) During the time of the siege, at least some of the Men of Mallon Hill were Jotuns.
4) The besiegers were led by a huge orc, apparently of demonic blood, who was alive, at least at the time the book was sealed away.

********************

The great square is filled with rough wooden tables, and benches, as are most of the streets running off of it. Huge ovens and cooking pits fill the cool evening with a merry glow, and the smell of bread, and meat. Tun after tun of ale lines one side of the square, with more on wagons behind.

People of every race and description fill the square, so many that there are barely seats for them all. From the House of Iron Virtue comes the sound of a choir singing, as they prepare for the coming of age ritual.

At the high table, the group finally meets the Thane.  He is a broad, solid looking dwarf, his long, immaculate black beard starting to grey. He examines them, for a time, then nods. "Aye, you'll do."  Then he waves a large hand towards the chairs around the table. "You've served me well, and for that I thank you. Come the morning, I'll be asking you to face peril again.  But tonight, you are my guests, and the heroes of the city. Enjoy it."

The feast is exactly what you might expect of dwarven hospitality, leavened with the tastes of humans and elves, and other races.  The courses are endless, each one a meal in itself. Ale and wine, and mead flow freely. Finally, as the moon rises to it's height, the Thane stands.  The noise of the feast slowly comes to a halt, as he stands, gleaming in mithral plate.  Both powerful arms are raised.  The council of the city rises as well.  "My friends, guests of the clans of Stone, and the council and people of this, our city. We are gathered here to celebrate the festival of Renewal, and to ask the powers for a good year. Our festival was marred this year by troubles, which you have heard of.  These troubles, caused by the forces of Malice, have been dealt with.  Dealt with by the heroes you see with me at the high table. Honor them."

The cheers are loud, even thunderous.  Perhaps some of those cheering loudest are so drunk they'd howl at anything, but even so the sound, there in the great square, assaults the ears.

*SO ENDS THE FIRST BOOK*​


----------

